# 2016 Elite bow



## Viper69

Looks like a faster Elite is coming!


----------



## nicko

I'd love to see it but I'll believe it when I see it. 

Any speed numbers? One can always dream.


----------



## Viper69

Well your gonna see it. Can't say how much faster but one new one is faster this year.


----------



## deadduck357

We talking 336 IBO or +340?


----------



## Viper69

Good question. Two new bows. One the speed is in line with synergy and the other I was told would be a faster one. Should have then in the early portion of October


----------



## deadduck357

Viper69 said:


> Good question. Two new bows. One the speed is in line with synergy and the other I was told would be a faster one. Should have then in the early portion of October


Hell 'faster than the Synergy' ain't bragging. Faster than what?


----------



## carbon arrow1

deadduck357 said:


> We talking 336 IBO or +340?


for that speed, Athens has bows in that speed rating and Athens has a lot better grip than Elite.


----------



## Mathews4ever

I bought a e32 and would like a synergy don't need another speed bow but am excited to see what's new


----------



## Viper69

Well that's true but I'm sure we are talking 340 at least


----------



## deadduck357

Viper69 said:


> Well that's true but I'm sure we are talking 340 at least


I hope so.


----------



## Viper69

carbon arrow1 said:


> for that speed, Athens has bows in that speed rating and Athens has a lot better grip than Elite.


Well yeah so do a lot of other companies. A better grip to you maybe but not to some. Just passing on some information I got today for those interested in a faster elite that's all. I'm sure all elite dealers got the same info today


----------



## COArrow

carbon arrow1 said:


> for that speed, Athens has bows in that speed rating and Athens has a lot better grip than Elite.


Is Athens a company or model of bow?


----------



## tialloydragon

COArrow said:


> Is Athens a company or model of bow?


http://www.athensarchery.com/

Great bows. Smooth drawing and fast. Awesome customer service. The owner posts on here. Lifetime transferable warranty.

So they have a lot in common with Elite, except for the speed part.


----------



## Moosejaw

COArrow said:


> Is Athens a company or model of bow?


company out of indiana.


----------



## standsitter

Speed ain't everything.


----------



## COArrow

Nice hopefully they will have their own thread soon. Will check it out.


----------



## Mathews4ever

I am doing some part time at a archery shop so I will have to get the down low I love my 32


----------



## nicko

I would love to see a faster Elite as much as anybody but the speed is going to have to exceed the IBO rating of the Pulse (343) to get my attention unless there is something else about the bow that grabs me.


----------



## 18Bravo

Elite has had bows at 340+ since 2008 so I'm not understanding some of these posts. And mine did it at 7" BH not 6.


----------



## Deadeye1205

I can't wait


----------



## FlexJorgenson

My e35 is pushing a 430 grain arrow 330fps. I'm willing to bet most bows on here aren't near that fast. 

Amazingly smooth draw and rock solid wall is why I chose it.


----------



## iceman14

18Bravo said:


> Elite has had bows at 340+ since 2008 so I'm not understanding some of these posts. And mine did it at 7" BH not 6.


Had, being key


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

FlexJorgenson said:


> My e35 is pushing a 430 grain arrow 330fps. I'm willing to bet most bows on here aren't near that fast.
> 
> Amazingly smooth draw and rock solid wall is why I chose it.


Curious at what poundage and draw length?


----------



## FlexJorgenson

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Curious at what poundage and draw length?


Pretty normal, just 80ish and 31". Nothing out of the ordinary.[emoji6]


----------



## 18Bravo

Set exact brother.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I think a new 325fps bow would be awesome if it hit its speed and had close to an 8 in brace.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Hopefully 34-36" ATA

Hurry up Oct 8th!


----------



## aebennett

Elite makes a sweet bow. They are always in the running when I am purchasing a bow. What release date are we looking at?


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Huntin Hard said:


> Hopefully 34-36" ATA
> 
> Hurry up Oct 8th!


Oct 1


----------



## psychobaby111

Love this time of year.


----------



## carbon arrow1

COArrow said:


> Is Athens a company or model of bow?


no else got it. lol. your funny.


----------



## stoz

October 8th. Cant wait!


----------



## mmiela

nicko said:


> I would love to see a faster Elite as much as anybody but the speed is going to have to exceed the IBO rating of the Pulse (343) to get my attention unless there is something else about the bow that grabs me.


This or 347 from the Judge.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

FlexJorgenson said:


> Pretty normal, just 80ish and 31". Nothing out of the ordinary.[emoji6]


Another weakling with alligator arms Huh? Lol.


----------



## FlexJorgenson

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Another weakling with alligator arms Huh? Lol.


Pretty much. Nothing compared to all the guys shooting monster bows on here but it gets the job done ok I guess.


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Another weakling with alligator arms Huh? Lol.


HA! Probably couldn't pull a greasy string out of a cat's a**.


----------



## trucker3573

Hopefully it is nothing more than a smooth shooting 330 IBO if it had a 7" BH bow with an actual 6" BH. Just like the pulse was. All the speed you need guys. I really hope it has the machined in grip like the victory. It is time for elite to ditch the grip that seems more people end up changing out than don't. Would be great to see it at least 35" ATA but we all know that won't happen.


----------



## nicko

I half way hope Elite doesn't put something out that I want. If they do, I may end up selling the Pulse.


----------



## ndbwhunter

I'm looking for a LH 2015 synergy, so October 8th may be a good time for me to buy! Unless the new ones shoot as well, or better, than the synergy.


----------



## Mallardbreath

ndbwhunter said:


> I'm looking for a LH 2015 synergy, so October 8th may be a good time for me to buy! Unless the new ones shoot as well, or better, than the synergy.


Just know that the arrows from your Synergy will bounce off the side of the average deer. Apparently 325-330 fps isn't fast enough to hunt with from what I gather in this and most other Elite or Mathews HTR threads.


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

Mallardbreath said:


> Just know that the arrows from your Synergy will bounce off the side of the average deer. Apparently 325-330 fps isn't fast enough to hunt with from what I gather in this and most other Elite or Mathews HTR threads.


No way man. Everyone knows you need at lead 350 fps to kill a small deer. When it comes to the big boys, you better order some 100# limbs, tune your brace height to 3.5" and order some 32" mods. (If you shoot any DL shorter then that I'm sorry but you just wont be able to kill anything.)


----------



## yurk19

Inside info says it's IBO is 345....they made some changes to the riser....sort of a double cage on top and a little beefed up riser....


----------



## cleggy

yurk19 said:


> Inside info says it's IBO is 345....they made some changes to the riser....sort of a double cage on top and a little beefed up riser....


And, it weighs around 6#....bare


----------



## COArrow

cleggy said:


> And, it weighs around 6#....bare


They will have a light version for strength challenged people as well.


----------



## Huntin Hard

yurk19 said:


> Inside info says it's IBO is 345....they made some changes to the riser....sort of a double cage on top and a little beefed up riser....


I like that depending on ATA


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT

Love how many of you on here care so much about speed !!! I have the two best Elites money can buy and they shoot plenty fast enough for me. This is saying a lot for a short draw guy. How is a new speed IBO bow going to make that much more difference than my E32 hunting bow shooting 335 IBO? I will take driving tacks with my current bows over the extra little more speed.


----------



## iceman14

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Love how many of you on here care so much about speed !!! I have the two best Elites money can buy and they shoot plenty fast enough for me. This is saying a lot for a short draw guy. How is a new speed IBO bow going to make that much more difference than my E32 hunting bow shooting 335 IBO? I will take driving tacks with my current bows over the extra little more speed.


I like driving tacks faster. If elite makes a speed now I might own one again.


----------



## Cotton1983

I saw a dealers eastern showcase package order and it shows 3 new bows and 2016 synergy for the 2016 showcase. I was with him when he was talking to elite about when the new bows will drop. They told him the day he gets his package they will drop. A week or 2 it looks like. They also told him that as soon as he gets the showcase the new bows will be available Don't know what to think about the synergy being in the new bow showcase


----------



## Huntin Hard

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Love how many of you on here care so much about speed !!! I have the two best Elites money can buy and they shoot plenty fast enough for me. This is saying a lot for a short draw guy. How is a new speed IBO bow going to make that much more difference than my E32 hunting bow shooting 335 IBO? I will take driving tacks with my current bows over the extra little more speed.


It's not so much speed. It's more that I like my hunting set up around 300 and if I can shoot a heavier arrow around that I'm happy.


----------



## xpedition

FlexJorgenson said:


> My e35 is pushing a 430 grain arrow 330fps. I'm willing to bet most bows on here aren't near that fast.
> 
> Amazingly smooth draw and rock solid wall is why I chose it.


Yea? You forgot to leave poundage and and draw length .


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

I remember talk of when 250 fps was "screaming." Now no one is happy unless it pumps out 20 more than last years bows. For what reason? I guess if you're going to miss, miss fast.


----------



## Crow Terminator

When the Pulse was a current production model bow, nobody really talked about it much or favored it. The Elite Answer generated all the talk and excitement, then it was the Pure and GTO before that. The shop that carried Elite here, became an Elite dealer in 2012. He had a Pulse, Pure, and Answer bows on the rack. I came and bought the Pure for a 3D bow and later bought the Answer for a hunting bow...I shot the Pulse one time and put it back on the rack. As did everybody else that shot it. It didn't become a bow people talked about much til after they dropped it from the line. Then it was like everybody wanted one or another how just like it.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT

Huntin Hard said:


> It's not so much speed. It's more that I like my hunting set up around 300 and if I can shoot a heavier arrow around that I'm happy.


I can see your argument here but the extra 15 fps will not make much of a difference down range. The other guy above who said I want to drive tacks faster you missed my point. To get more speed you will have to sacrifice something to get it. Everyone wants that 350 IBO bow that draws like a Synergy but it just won't happen. These bow companys would have made it already if it was possible.


----------



## Mallardbreath

Huntin Hard said:


> It's not so much speed. It's more that I like my hunting set up around 300 and if I can shoot a heavier arrow around that I'm happy.


Ah yes. That magical 300 number. Something mystical happens when an arrow hits 300 fps.


----------



## callmin

Mallardbreath said:


> Ah yes. That magical 300 number. Something mystical happens when an arrow hits 300 fps.


I think it's a manly thing to be able to say I am shooting 300 fps


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

Crow Terminator said:


> When the Pulse was a current production model bow, nobody really talked about it much or favored it. The Elite Answer generated all the talk and excitement, then it was the Pure and GTO before that. The shop that carried Elite here, became an Elite dealer in 2012. He had a Pulse, Pure, and Answer bows on the rack. I came and bought the Pure for a 3D bow and later bought the Answer for a hunting bow...I shot the Pulse one time and put it back on the rack. As did everybody else that shot it. It didn't become a bow people talked about much til after they dropped it from the line. Then it was like everybody wanted one or another how just like it.


I'm not a guy that looks for speed but there's just something special about the Pulse. It's not that its blazing fast but its just soooo nice to shoot while also being pretty peppy. Love that bow. 

But you're right. At first no one wanted the Pulse. Everyone wanted the Pure and the Answer. Both the Pure and the Answer are great bows, they just don't hold a candle to the Pulse.


----------



## deadduck357

WhiskeyZulu said:


> I remember talk of when 250 fps was "screaming." Now no one is happy unless it pumps out 20 more than last years bows. For what reason? I guess if you're going to miss, miss fast.


Is a faster bow less accurate?


----------



## mdewitt71

standsitter said:


> Speed ain't everything.


No it is not everything but, there is one thing for certian in the last decade..... Speed Sells !!


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

deadduck357 said:


> Is a faster bow less accurate?


Nope, the problem I was trying to point out is that every year people expect a bow's predecessor to produce another 15-20 fps that it's former. Anything travelling over 300 fps with a blade attached to it is plenty fast enough to kill, literally, everything... (Now please Google something that has the toughest exterior skin on the planet and prove me wrong...lol.) I'll go ahead and throw Elephant and Rhino out there to get those out of the way...So let's say.."Everything, with fur.."


----------



## 2nd_Shot

xpedition said:


> Yea? You forgot to leave poundage and and draw length .


Must be #80 at 31" DL only way I can see it getting close to that speed. I think IBO for the E35 at 80# 31" DL would be close to 347 fps.


----------



## sagecreek

I heard a 37" Victory and a new short draw bow, which will be the speed bow.


----------



## Huntin Hard

sagecreek said:


> I heard a 37" Victory and a new short draw bow, which will be the speed bow.


37" victory will be perfect for me for target and hunting.


----------



## Whaack

When Elite had the Pulse in current line (i owned one) the local shop didn't even carry them. No one paid them any attention.


----------



## WCork

I do think the Pulse's were underrated but overall I thought the Pure was a better bow and I've owned both.


----------



## trumankayak

I heard no on the 37" victory. 
Guess we will see ?


----------



## rodney482

deadduck357 said:


> Is a faster bow less accurate?


Not many speed bows in competition shooting.


----------



## ChappyHOYT

As long as the get rid of the Prokote a.k.a "chipkote" I'd be okay with it.


----------



## Huntin Hard

trumankayak said:


> I heard no on the 37" victory.
> Guess we will see ?


Hmm that's not good. We will find out in a little over a week


----------



## 2nd_Shot

rodney482 said:


> Not many speed bows in competition shooting.


Not many competitions that don't have a speed limit.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

deadduck357 said:


> Is a faster bow less accurate?


Some would say yes. I know for a fact Gillingham slowed his bow down at Bedford this year because he said it was too fast, and was unforgiving. That happens when you are getting 355 at 62#...


----------



## dw'struth

Is there a speed limit at Vegas? It isn't the speed, but what it takes to get the speed...


----------



## BowHuntnKY

2nd_Shot said:


> Not many competitions that don't have a speed limit.


But there is speed limits....so why not shoot a speed bow at lower poundage and little heavier possible more forgiving arrow.....


----------



## greasewyo

I know the bow shop here in wyoming had 10 pure bows and 2 pulses the year they came out. After everybody shot the pulses he remembers ordering 15 of them I for one. Had a gt500 before that and swore there would never be a better bow, the pulse was just as good maybe better. You don't have to make a pure speed bow but try to make one that is fast and shootable, you can do that they have already proved it with the pulse, judge etc. But to do away with the 6 inch bh bows is ludacris i did not notice to much accuracy drop from the gt500 to judge none in fact. I have switched to and obsession now and i am hoping that elite does not fail me this year because they have a draw and valley that i am looking for.


----------



## StraightShot203

No matter what im sure it will be top notch like the rest of elite's lineup for the past few years


----------



## nhns4

BowHuntnKY said:


> But there is speed limits....so why not shoot a speed bow at lower poundage and little heavier possible more forgiving arrow.....


Draw cycle still sucks on say a 50lb full throttle or 70 lb throttle. Some enjoy that. Some don't. Some like a valley like an elite. Some don't.


----------



## winchestrgirl

I'm interested to see if there will be another shorter dl bow. May be my next purchase! Bought a Eva Shockey this year and I'm wanting to try an Elite as a second bow. Can never have too many right?


----------



## FlexJorgenson

2nd_Shot said:


> Must be #80 at 31" DL only way I can see it getting close to that speed. I think IBO for the E35 at 80# 31" DL would be close to 347 fps.


Bingo.


----------



## Corinth Hunter

Maybe someday they will even go to split limbs!


----------



## nhns4

Interested


----------



## bighunterguy

So far 6 pages of Elites bow speed lol show us a pic of something!


----------



## nicko

By current industry standards, I wouldn't consider anything under 350 a speed bow. 340s is plenty fast enough but it's not a speed bow by current standards.


----------



## Karbon

^agreed


----------



## Viper69

Well the nice thing is we will have them in the shop the same day they are released our at least that is what I was told from elite


----------



## Prwaco

Elite impulse is comming


----------



## mhill

nicko said:


> By current industry standards, I wouldn't consider anything under 350 a speed bow. 340s is plenty fast enough but it's not a speed bow by current standards.


Its a speed bow based on elite standards... 325 out of he synergy is god awful. I shot it, wasn't impressed I can buy a 2011 hunter with almost an 8" brace height and get those speeds with a more forgiving brace height. 

What I want to see is a 33" 340+ Ibo bow with 6.5" - 7" brace. If elite made a 6" brace bow they would have no problem hitting 345-350. If they even did that with the 335ibo E32 they would have 345-350. I think they need to diversify their draw cycles some. Every single bow doesn't need to have that notorious elite draw that can make a little harsher draw for the younger guys that can handle the harshness and yet have the silk smooth quick bows 330-335 ibo bows for the older guys that have age and injuries. I love the face that elite makes smooth bows because I was able to find a bow that got my 60 year old dad back into bowhunting and he can shoot it comfortably, after working a manual labor job his whole life it has taken its toll on his joints, but at 53lbs he can shoot it comfortably and practice enough to be proficient. He could draw more weight if needed but no need to. 

I would love to see a GTO clone that has the modern dampening technology and clean up the little hand vib it had which would also make the bow even quieter. I think the Energy series was a great line up to get a happy medium of speed/smoothness and comfort. They need to ditch the synergy and keep the energies. There is nothing the synergy offers that the energies don't. 

Ill be waiting for the 8th to see what they come up with.


----------



## Bryan Thacker

Since they're releasing the same bows for the past 5 yrs,Can we get a GT500?!?!?!?

And please bring back the Anthrecite finish!!!


----------



## Z-Rider

Bryan Thacker said:


> Since they're releasing the same bows for the past 5 yrs,Can we get a GT500?!?!?!?
> 
> And please bring back the Anthrecite finish!!!


Please!!!!!!


----------



## bowtech2006

8" brace height and 250fps ibo


----------



## mhill

Bryan Thacker said:


> Since they're releasing the same bows for the past 5 yrs,Can we get a GT500?!?!?!?
> 
> And please bring back the Anthrecite finish!!!


I think your confused with hoyt making the same bows 5 years straight... Elite seems to be on a 3 year turn around on their bows unlike Mathews and hoyt that make the same bow with a different name a slight tweek of the cam year after year.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Hey Mathews did something great this year.. Made a No Cam bow that is heavy, slow and pulls like a rubber band long bow.. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Bryan Thacker

mhill said:


> I think your confused with hoyt making the same bows 5 years straight... Elite seems to be on a 3 year turn around on their bows unlike Mathews and hoyt that make the same bow with a different name a slight tweek of the cam year after year.


Riser cage is the only new technology on an Elite in years! The carbon bows from Hoyt are the same... Hoyt has put out new roller guards limb dampeners & risers!

I'm a huge Elite fan,my favorite hunting bow ever was the Z28 but they haven't put out anything new in a few years!


----------



## texmex21

apa archery all the way love there bows. i will say i have no problem with elite tho not a bad bow company


----------



## KimberTac1911

Bryan Thacker said:


> Riser cage is the only new technology on an Elite in years! The carbon bows from Hoyt are the same... Hoyt has put out new roller guards limb dampeners & risers!
> 
> I'm a huge Elite fan,my favorite hunting bow ever was the Z28 but they haven't put out anything new in a few years!


Hoyt has new cams, 3 of them over a 5 year period (not including new spiral cams). I would like elite to have an option for limb or cable stop. I know i will get blasted for it, but theirs sales might increase. Theres a lot of people that prefer cable stops. I really like the e32 and victory. I can adjust the letoff to what i like, just want a little bit of give when holding


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

Bryan Thacker said:


> Since they're releasing the same bows for the past 5 yrs,Can we get a GT500?!?!?!?
> 
> And please bring back the Anthrecite finish!!!


Love it. the GT is a classic.


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

mhill said:


> What I want to see is a 33" 340+ Ibo bow with 6.5" - 7" brace. If elite made a 6" brace bow they would have no problem hitting 345-350. If they even did that with the 335ibo E32 they would have 345-350. I think they need to diversify their draw cycles some. Every single bow doesn't need to have that notorious elite draw that can make a little harsher draw for the younger guys that can handle the harshness and yet have the silk smooth quick bows 330-335 ibo bows for the older guys that have age and injuries.


I'm 26 and I don't want a harsh draw speed freak Elite bow. Silky smooth draw and hold like a rock. All the other companies can keep their mushy back-walls and arm-wrenching valley creep. TOG promotes the "Most shootable bow" I really doubt they will falter much from that mission statement.


----------



## mhill

Bryan Thacker said:


> Riser cage is the only new technology on an Elite in years! The carbon bows from Hoyt are the same... Hoyt has put out new roller guards limb dampeners & risers!
> 
> I'm a huge Elite fan,my favorite hunting bow ever was the Z28 but they haven't put out anything new in a few years!


Hoyt is late to the game on everything. Roller Flex guard came out 4-5 years ago on the Bowtechs, and PSE had their flex slide shortly after, I do like the built in Limb dampeners that's a nice touch but nothing to do with performance. Hoyt just now hit the 350 mark. they always hang around 330, they never claim to dedicate to shootability like elite has. But I see what you mean about Elite. I think they spend 95% of their attention on designing the new cams so they get that Elite draw cycle they are looking for which I think is great, other companies worry about of things to much and not enough about the the cams and draw cycle. I have never shot a hoyt personally but I have shot many PSEs and they are what I describe they focus on the performance of the bow and the how shooter friendly it is. 5.25 brace height 70% let off, and aggressive cams to get 370 ibo. shoot that for 5 years and you need a shoulder replacement even at 25 lol. I would like to see an advancement in Elites cable slide/roller guard. I think a roller guard would really make their draw even smoother. It seems that when they were smaller they had to resort to the older tech and play it safe, 1 wrong bow could sink them, I think now they could risk making some advancements to see if they like it or not.


----------



## mhill

WhiskeyZulu said:


> I'm 26 and I don't want a harsh draw speed freak Elite bow. Silky smooth draw and hold like a rock. All the other companies can keep their mushy back-walls and arm-wrenching valley creep. TOG promotes the "Most shootable bow" I really doubt they will falter much from that mission statement.


that's why they make the synergy for people that want what you described but others like myself want a quicker bow and I might have to sacrifice a little smoothness in the draw for a little more performance. Take the E32 and drop the brace to 6" and walla you have a 345 bow don't have to change the draw at all. 6" brace is still very forgiving. They can promote elite as the most shootable speed bow once they get a 345-350 speed bow.


----------



## huntfish

Hate to be the bearer of ad news but it's the body & mind operating the bow that makes it a shooter. Whatever Elite puts out this year will be great for some & others will ***** & moan. As long as they keep their smooth draw & functional speed, I will be happy. A 37 would be awesome though.


----------



## Bryan Thacker

34"a2a 6" bh 345 ibo!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Bryan Thacker said:


> 34"a2a 6" bh 345 ibo!!!


If your right I'll have one on order!


----------



## 138104

Bryan Thacker said:


> Since they're releasing the same bows for the past 5 yrs,Can we get a GT500?!?!?!?
> 
> And please bring back the Anthrecite finish!!!


Amen!


----------



## 138104

Bryan Thacker said:


> 34"a2a 6" bh 345 ibo!!!


I'm listening....


----------



## jmann28

Dealers will have them in the shops on Friday.
2 new bows for sure.
New camo options, and new Anno options as well.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

I really hope to see a brown option with camo limbs. And the 34 345 I'll have one


----------



## Huntin Hard

jmann28 said:


> Dealers will have them in the shops on Friday.
> 2 new bows for sure.
> New camo options, and new Anno options as well.



Looking forward to it!


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau

I NEED the speed because of where I'm hunting. You don't get time to rangefind, you get time to dial your 1-pin and draw within a half second of seeing your deer. Speed lessens the distance between yardages.


----------



## trucker3573

^^^ Quite honestly 10 fps is not going to make or break a shot in the vast majority of situations. There obviously is a point at which the small margin could make the difference between barely a kill shot and not but that is going to be rare. 34 ata and 340 ibo will be nothing excitingly different different from elite and will only be mildly interesting to me. Make something about 36 to 37 ATA with a 6 brace and i will be all about it. Otherwise i am thinking a 350 to 400 dollar pulse would be my purchase.


----------



## triumph

trucker3573 said:


> ^^^ Quite honestly 10 fps is not going to make or break a shot in the vast majority of situations. There obviously is a point at which the small margin could make the difference between barely a kill shot and not but that is going to be rare. 34 ata and 340 ibo will be nothing excitingly different different from elite and will only be mildly interesting to me. Make something about 36 to 37 ATA with a 6 brace and i will be all about it. Otherwise i am thinking a 350 to 400 dollar pulse would be
> Having that 400.00 pulse already, A newer maybe faster pulse would get my attention.


----------



## Skeeter 58

I'd rather have a true 35" to 36" ATA bow with a true IBO of 345 FPS, even if it has a 6" bh. Don't want, nor need, anything longer than 36" ATA. 

The two 101st Airborne bows I had were awesome so something with specs like those, but a little easier drawing would get my "Want Bumps" to itching.


----------



## trucker3573

Definitely looking forward to Thursday though as nothing released yet has interested me.


----------



## WCork

trucker3573 said:


> Definitely looking forward to Thursday though as nothing released yet has interested me.


Same here


----------



## Tipsntails7

Wyatt Sauvageau said:


> I NEED the speed because of where I'm hunting. You don't get time to rangefind, you get time to dial your 1-pin and draw within a half second of seeing your deer. Speed lessens the distance between yardages.


Range trees or rocks around your area when you set up before an animal shows up. 10 FPS is not going to do dick for you if you can't judge yardage within 5 yards...


----------



## 573mms

Dealer told me he would have bows by the end of next week and they told him there fastest bow would be 340fps.


----------



## Ray Ray

340 isn't exciting me. I have a GT500 which is there with a 7" BH.


----------



## squid013

I still can't get rid of my gto/xl (transplanted xxl cams onto it for extra draw length) or my gt500.


----------



## shootstraight

573mms said:


> Dealer told me he would have bows by the end of next week and they told him there fastest bow would be 340fps.


If it truly draws and shoots as nice as the E35 or Synergy with a six inch brace and reaches that speed, I'd do it.


----------



## deadduck357

Huntin Hard said:


> If your right I'll have one on order!


Probably me too.


----------



## Viper69

We will have ours on Friday. Looking forward to seeing what they have.


----------



## Z-Rider

Getting ready to sell my '15 Energy 35 to fund the new addition. Anyone interested PM me.


----------



## trucker3573

shootstraight said:


> If it truly draws and shoots as nice as the E35 or Synergy with a six inch brace and reaches that speed, I'd do it.


It should as in reality if it had a 7 bh it would be the same speed as a e35. I think 340 ibo with a 6 bh is absolutely perfect. You get a nice 330 ibo 7inch type shooting bow with the only thing being different is 1 inch shorter brace. If only elite would make this offering longer than 34 i would probably buy one.


----------



## Huntin Hard

With the new cam I wouldn't be surprised to see 345 at 6" brace.


----------



## Z-Rider

Huntin Hard said:


> With the new cam I wouldn't be surprised to see 345 at 6" brace.


Sounds like you have some inside info?!?!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Z-Rider said:


> Sounds like you have some inside info?!?!


I've heard some good info that they were testing a new cam and we're going to use that for 2016. Wether that was true I don't know.


----------



## hoytv420

When are they releasing the 2016 line up?


----------



## Huntin Hard

hoytv420 said:


> When are they releasing the 2016 line up?


Thursday


----------



## ontarget7

It's about time 🏼
No reason they can't have both, speed and forgiveness.


----------



## Predator

573mms said:


> Dealer told me he would have bows by the end of next week and they told him there fastest bow would be 340fps.


340 isn't exactly fast, especially if the BH is only 6" (in fact it's slow at that BH) but then you can only expect so much from a 2 track binary - they simply aren't designed for performance.

I agree with many above that they really should offer something with better speed. I realize they'll never make that a priority for their whole lineup but I think it is very short-sighted not to include at least one option with better performance. The Synergy just seemed like a silly offering to me. They already had the wildly popular e series which was smooth and easy to draw with great "shootability" (as they define it). There was really zero demand for a supposedly even easier and more shootable - but slower bow. Oh sure, some folks bought it because they had to have the latest Elite offering but it really offered nothing over the e series.

I think an option that maintained the overall characteristics of Elite bows but offered more competitive performance would be very popular.

As a side note, like a poster above, I do wonder when Elite is going to step out of the dark ages and go with split limbs. Every other company figured out years (if not decades) ago that split limbs were superior.


----------



## bub77

at a dealer last night and he told me they were getting the bows the 16th and that was the day they would be released. He had no other info on it other than "fast" thats about it. Im still hoping for it to be released thursday !


----------



## bowhuntermitch

bub77 said:


> at a dealer last night and he told me they were getting the bows the 16th and that was the day they would be released. He had no other info on it other than "fast" thats about it. Im still hoping for it to be released thursday !


Elite officials/reps have been saying October 8th for weeks now. I'm guessing your rep might see the bows on the 16th.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

I don't think Elite will every truly rejoin the speed race, but it sure would be nice to see them produce a bow that is under 4 pounds....I think the Answer was the last sub 4# bow they made (being 4.1#s). The energy's and synergy are heavy as all get out! Throw in a stab, sights, quiver, and any others accessories, that's a led sled.


----------



## mhill

Predator said:


> 340 isn't exactly fast, especially if the BH is only 6" (in fact it's slow at that BH) but then you can only expect so much from a 2 track binary - they simply aren't designed for performance.
> 
> I agree with many above that they really should offer something with better speed. I realize they'll never make that a priority for their whole lineup but I think it is very short-sighted not to include at least one option with better performance. The Synergy just seemed like a silly offering to me. They already had the wildly popular e series which was smooth and easy to draw with great "shootability" (as they define it). There was really zero demand for a supposedly even easier and more shootable - but slower bow. Oh sure, some folks bought it because they had to have the latest Elite offering but it really offered nothing over the e series.
> 
> I think an option that maintained the overall characteristics of Elite bows but offered more competitive performance would be very popular.
> 
> As a side note, like a poster above, I do wonder when Elite is going to step out of the dark ages and go with split limbs. Every other company figured out years (if not decades) ago that split limbs were superior.


Why are split limbs superior?


----------



## jace

mhill said:


> Why are split limbs superior?


you realize predator is anti elite, in all his posts


----------



## Predator

mhill said:


> Why are split limbs superior?


Do a little research.....or ask Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech, Mathews (who used to advertise against them and then came to their senses and started using them), Bear, Xpedition, Obsession etc. etc. None....NONE of those companies would be using split limbs if they hadn't concluded the structural integrity and stability of split limbs was superior to solid limbs.


----------



## skiisme753

Predator said:


> 340 isn't exactly fast, especially if the BH is only 6" (in fact it's slow at that BH) but then you can only expect so much from a 2 track binary - they simply aren't designed for performance.
> 
> I agree with many above that they really should offer something with better speed. I realize they'll never make that a priority for their whole lineup but I think it is very short-sighted not to include at least one option with better performance. The Synergy just seemed like a silly offering to me. They already had the wildly popular e series which was smooth and easy to draw with great "shootability" (as they define it). There was really zero demand for a supposedly even easier and more shootable - but slower bow. Oh sure, some folks bought it because they had to have the latest Elite offering but it really offered nothing over the e series.
> 
> I think an option that maintained the overall characteristics of Elite bows but offered more competitive performance would be very popular.
> 
> As a side note, like a poster above, I do wonder when Elite is going to step out of the dark ages and go with split limbs. Every other company figured out years (if not decades) ago that split limbs were superior.


The Synergy is a huge improvement over the e32. Much smoother draw cycle and completely different feel compared the the energy bows.


----------



## 138104

Predator said:


> Do a little research.....or ask Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech, Mathews (who used to advertise against them and then came to their senses and started using them), Bear, Xpedition, Obsession etc. etc. None....NONE of those companies would be using split limbs if they hadn't concluded the structural integrity and stability of split limbs was superior to solid limbs.


One started using them to gain market share and the rest started using them to get back the market share they lost. I've never seen anyone prove they are better.

Now, my personal feeling is they had to go to split limbs to get the preload they are using. I doubt a solid limb could withstand that.


----------



## Predator

jace said:


> you realize predator is anti elite, in all his posts


You are funny. 99+% of my posts have absolutely nothing to do with Elite and therefore couldn't possibly be anti elite. And while I've never been a fan of Elite bows I don't think my post above was "anti elite" either - in fact, stating what many Elite fans have already stated. And I do think it would help them be more successful by offering an option to a consumer segment they are ignoring and pushing to other brands.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mhill said:


> Why are split limbs superior?


Less unsprung weight = Means split limbs get the job done, and weigh less than solid limbs = means MORE speed.

However, the main reason a binary cam design uses SKINNY, meaning NARROW solid limbs, is CAM lean. Cannot build a SKINNY, meaning NARROW split limb design.
So, this is why a 2 track binary cam company uses SUPER SKINNY solid limbs. A split limb design is also a WIDER limb design, and then you have to figure a way to combat
limb tip twist...especially on the top axle.


----------



## Predator

Perry24 said:


> One started using them to gain market share and the rest started using them to get back the market share they lost. I've never seen anyone prove they are better.
> 
> Now, my personal feeling is they had to go to split limbs to get the preload they are using. I doubt a solid limb could withstand that.


Oh there's all kinds of science behind it but you made part of the argument yourself relating to my structural integrity comments by saying "I doubt a solid limb could withstand that" (and you are probably exactly correct). The weak points on solid limbs are what was driving limb failures in the early days as the performance (and thus stress on the system) was being enhanced and the limbs couldn't handle it. The sectional width of split limbs also resists limb twist MUCH more effectivley than solid limbs which delivers more stability in the system.

There really is no debate on this topic. Now, their limbs are probably working just "fine" with the substandards speeds they are generating but they aren't optimal for sure IMO. Oh, and btw, Hoyt did not start using split limbs to "gain market share". Far from it. It was driven by the engineering behind them that substantiated their superiority. They did then leverage that in their marketing for sure but it's not the reason behind their use in the first place. And if it were just marketing they would have lost to Mathews (marketing experts) but even after years of Mathews marketing that suggested solid limbs were superior to split (laughable even at the time other than by those who had drank the Mathews coolaid) their engineers finally gave in and admitted that for most bow applications a split limb is actually superior. The rest of the market followed - well, not Elite, but most everyone else.


----------



## Predator

nuts&bolts said:


> Less unsprung weight = Means split limbs get the job done, and weigh less than solid limbs = means MORE speed.
> 
> However, the main reason a binary cam design uses SKINNY, meaning NARROW solid limbs, is CAM lean. Cannot build a SKINNY, meaning NARROW split limb design.
> So, this is why a 2 track binary cam company uses SUPER SKINNY solid limbs. A split limb design is also a WIDER limb design, and then you have to figure a way to combat
> limb tip twist...especially on the top axle.


Correct on the speed comment - left that out.

Obsession, New Breed etc. use split limbs for 2 track binaries VERY effectively.


----------



## 138104

Predator said:


> Oh there's all kinds of science behind it but you made part of the argument yourself relating to my structural integrity comments by saying "I doubt a solid limb could withstand that" (and you are probably exactly correct). The weak points on solid limbs are what was driving limb failures in the early days as the performance (and thus stress on the system) was being enhanced and the limbs couldn't handle it. The sectional width of split limbs also resists limb twist MUCH more effectivley than solid limbs which delivers more stability in the system.
> 
> There really is no debate on this topic. Now, their limbs are probably working just "fine" with the substandards speeds they are generating but they aren't optimal for sure IMO. Oh, and btw, Hoyt did not start using split limbs to "gain market share". Far from it. It was driven by the engineering behind them that substantiated their superiority. They did then leverage that in their marketing for sure but it's not the reason behind their use in the first place. And if it were just marketing they would have lost to Mathews (marketing experts) but even after years of Mathews marketing that suggested solid limbs were superior to split (laughable even at the time other than by those who had drank the Mathews coolaid) their engineers finally gave in and admitted that for most bow applications a split limb is actually superior. The rest of the market followed - well, not Elite, but most everyone else.


Split limbs can still have cam lean. See Obsession bows. So, what is truly superior about them other than allowing preloaded limbs? 

Also, does the limbs or the cam design determine speed ultimately?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Predator said:


> Correct on the speed comment - left that out.
> 
> Obsession, New Breed etc. use split limbs for 2 track binaries VERY effectively.


Yup. Look at the Obsession limb pocket versus the Elite limb pocket. The Obsession limb pocket is SUPER LONG, and this is how you can do a split limb 2 track binary.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Perry24 said:


> Split limbs can still have cam lean. See Obsession bows. So, what is truly superior about them other than allowing preloaded limbs?
> 
> Also, does the limbs or the cam design determine speed ultimately?


Make the limbs as lightweight as you can, then focus on cam shape (profile) for speed. Skeletonize the cam as much as you dare, to reduce the cam weight. Decide what brace height you want, and that controls the reflex amount for the riser. Then, once you lock down the brace height, then that controls power stroke. Once you know the power stroke, then you know the brace height of the cam profile (hold a ruler at the front of the cam, and hold a ruler at the back of the cam and this front-back distance is locked in now). Now, you figure the height of the cam, and the ramp slope, to shape your draw force curve.


----------



## petertom

bub77 said:


> at a dealer last night and he told me they were getting the bows the 16th and that was the day they would be released. He had no other info on it other than "fast" thats about it. Im still hoping for it to be released thursday !


one of my buddies talks to one of the elite pro shooters on a regular bases. he sent me a pic of there convo from his phone where they were texting and the pro said the 8th is when they will be released. lets get to it elite!!!


----------



## 573mms

Perry24 said:


> Split limbs can still have cam lean. See Obsession bows. So, what is truly superior about them other than allowing preloaded limbs?
> 
> Also, does the limbs or the cam design determine speed ultimately?


Both cams are a big part but only so much you can do and still be shootable. Bow technology is topping out speed wise you have to put everything together to get the most out of it.


----------



## nicko

Predator said:


> Do a little research.....or ask Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech, Mathews (who used to advertise against them and then came to their senses and started using them), Bear, Xpedition, Obsession etc. etc. None....*NONE of those companies would be using split limbs if they hadn't concluded the structural integrity and stability of split limbs was superior to solid limbs.*


I hear about more limb issues with Hoyt (split limbs) and Bowtech (split limbs) than any other bow manufacturer. There seems to be at least one limb issue thread with Bowtechs every week now. I rarely read about Elite owners saying they have limb issues. I have seen some threads but not nearly as many as Hoyt and Bowtech limb issue threads. Hoyt limb issues appear to just be splintered edges but Bowtech limb issues are either one step away from blow-up or are flat-out catastrophic failure of the limbs. 

Is this a testament against split limbs as a whole? I can't say it is. It is probably more an indictment on Bowtech and Hoyt. And, Bowtech had similar issues with their solid limb Destroyer bows. If split limbs really have more structural integrity, then somebody needs to pass that memo along to Hoyt and Bowtech.


----------



## bighunterguy

So all those winning Elite shooters are winning with a far less superior bow? Interesting


----------



## seiowabow

skiisme753 said:


> The Synergy is a huge improvement over the e32. Much smoother draw cycle and completely different feel compared the the energy bows.


The local shop here sells pse, bowtech, elite, Mathews, and Hoyt. The manager told me the Synergy out sold everyone else. By a considerable margin, so someone must have liked it n


----------



## nicko

I like the looks and specs and performance number of Xpedition bows and a buddy let me try out his Xcentric. If I had younger shoulders that weren't tweaked by more aggressive cams and draw cycles, it might be a bow I would consider but after 10 minutes of shooting the bow, my left shoulder was feeling it. 

Technology and speed sometimes comes at a price. So even if Elite continues on with their "outdated" technology, they'll always have a market with those of us whose joints and ligaments are thankful for that old technology.


----------



## mhill

Predator said:


> Do a little research.....or ask Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech, Mathews (who used to advertise against them and then came to their senses and started using them), Bear, Xpedition, Obsession etc. etc. None....NONE of those companies would be using split limbs if they hadn't concluded the structural integrity and stability of split limbs was superior to solid limbs.


Im asking you your the one claiming they are not superior. 

Looks like the companies you named still use solid limbs also.


----------



## WyoBowhunter21

nicko said:


> I like the looks and specs and performance number of Xpedition bows and a buddy let me try out his Xcentric. If I had younger shoulders that weren't tweaked by more aggressive cams and draw cycles, it might be a bow I would consider but after 10 minutes of shooting the bow, my left shoulder was feeling it.
> 
> Technology and speed sometimes comes at a price. So even if Elite continues on with their "outdated" technology, they'll always have a market with those of us whose joints and ligaments are thankful for that old technology.


I may be 25 but my shoulders are extremely damaged from years of abuse. I am looking at elite because I keep hearing about elite and the draw and I plan on trying a 2016.


----------



## mhill

nicko said:


> I hear about more limb issues with Hoyt (split limbs) and Bowtech (split limbs) than any other bow manufacturer. There seems to be at least one limb issue thread with Bowtechs every week now. I rarely read about Elite owners saying they have limb issues. I have seen some threads but not nearly as many as Hoyt and Bowtech limb issue threads. Hoyt limb issues appear to just be splintered edges but Bowtech limb issues are either one step away from blow-up or are flat-out catastrophic failure of the limbs.
> 
> Is this a testament against split limbs as a whole? I can't say it is. It is probably more an indictment on Bowtech and Hoyt. And, Bowtech had similar issues with their solid limb Destroyer bows. If split limbs really have more structural integrity, then somebody needs to pass that memo along to Hoyt and Bowtech.


Nicko Don't get confused with the bowtech solid limbs like the destroyer that had faulty limbs, with the split limbs on the invasion, insanity, experience ect. Bowtech hasn't had an issue with those bows. Occasionally on will let go but so does every company, the destroyer has the rep of catastrophic failure not their other bows.


----------



## Unicron

What I noticed on non-split limbs; they tend to have a lot of lateral stress when they have a bunch of lean, which in the long run seems to lead to hairfractures (in finish, so probably in the limbs internals as well).

I was on-board with the Mathews limbs for a while, but they do seem to last shorter than Hoyt / PSE split limbs. The upside is that you don't have to bother with limb sequences. But both have been around for ages now, I figure that most bow companies that have taken a stand in their designs have put out something decent by now. It is like debating what kind of bow platform you like best, there are inherent differences, but it's hard to come up with HARD evidence that one is clearly superior over the other.

A think I DO look at in buying a new bow, is the limbpocket and what it is made of, how much it cradles, where it's connected to the riser and how wide it is. And the same goes for the limbs, how wide are they, how long is the axle, etc.


----------



## mhill

bighunterguy said:


> So all those winning Elite shooters are winning with a far less superior bow? Interesting


Funny thing Is people talked about that when Levi shot Mathews and was winning with the apex.


----------



## nicko

mhill said:


> Nicko Don't get confused with the bowtech solid limbs like the destroyer that had faulty limbs, with the split limbs on the invasion, insanity, experience ect. Bowtech hasn't had an issue with those bows. Occasionally on will let go but so does every company, the destroyer has the rep of catastrophic failure not their other bows.


I've been seeing a number of threads with limb failures on the 360 RPM.


----------



## deadduck357

nicko said:


> I've been seeing a number of threads with limb failures on the 360 RPM.


Nothing like the Destroyers.

Back to topic.


----------



## nicko

deadduck357 said:


> Nothing like the Destroyers.
> 
> Back to topic.


The RPM has not been around as long as the Destroyers.


----------



## cowdocdvm

I has a 360 failure and a prodigy failure in the past year


----------



## shootstraight

I've had plenty of split limb bows (have one now) and plenty of solid limb bows. Plenty of binary, plenty of hybrid and single cam bows. To say one is superior to the other is fanboy drivel! We all know pros can shoot at the top level in the world with any of these systems so why do some keep having to bring it up.


----------



## hoytv420

Sweet thanks


----------



## 138104

I am not going to quote anyone specifically since I have no engineering background.

Now, with that said, I thought the longer the bow is at peak weight contributes to the speed. To do that, your limbs need to flex more. So, Elite has consistently said they are looking for shootability over speed. If that is the case, why would they need to switch to split limbs over solid? There is nothing that shows split limbs are better than solid lumbs when it comes to cam lean. Now, if they want to push the speed issue, they probably will need to. However, it doesn't mean they are superior in the way Elite designs their bows.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Perry24 said:


> I am not going to quote anyone specifically since I have no engineering background.
> 
> Now, with that said, I thought the longer the bow is at peak weight contributes to the speed. To do that, your limbs need to flex more. So, Elite has consistently said they are looking for shootability over speed. If that is the case, why would they need to switch to split limbs over solid? There is nothing that shows split limbs are better than solid lumbs when it comes to cam lean. Now, if they want to push the speed issue, they probably will need to. However, it doesn't mean they are superior in the way Elite designs their bows.


You are confusing several things. I do have an engineering background. So, you bend limbs a particular amount, to hit a particular draw weight. So, 70 lb bow, you bend the limbs enough to hit 70 lbs of draw weight. You are correct, the LONGER the bow stays at 70 lbs of draw weight, this would be like DWELL time...then, you build a FATTER torque curve (if we are talking a motor)...so, for BOW speak, we are talking as close as we can get to a SQUARE shaped draw force curve. So, you develop a FAT draw force curve, NOT by bending the limbs more, you design the SHAPE of the cam, to stay at 70 lbs of draw weight for as MUCH of the draw cycle as you can. Elite tries to hit peak draw weight inside of 6.5-inches after Brace Height. Then, depending on how rapidly you fall into holding weight...this controls how "smooth" the draw cycle feels.

CAM lean is just simply resistance to axle twist. Make a narrow solid limb TWIST resistant, then you have less cam lean. Shorter limbs are more TWIST resistant than longer limbs. THICKER limbs are more twist RESISTANT than thinner limbs. Use a longer limb pocket, for more support, then you get more TWIST resistance in the limbs (solid or split).


----------



## 138104

Why wouldn't the limb have to flex more to maintain the draw weight?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Perry24 said:


> Why wouldn't the limb have to flex more to maintain the draw weight?


Bend the limb, move the axle down from ATA...you get a particular draw weight reading on a scale.
Bend the limb more, you get MORE draw weight. It's linear.

A limb is just a leaf spring. Bend a leaf spring a little, the limb pushes back a little. Bend a leaf spring enough, you get 70 lbs of draw weight. Bend a leaf spring MORE, you get more than 70 lbs of draw weight.

So, how does a compound cam system work? Draw weight and holding weight. The compound cam shifts the weight to the cables, so the bowstring tension drops at full draw. Say 3/4 of the way to full draw, is spent building energy by bending the limbs. But, the final 1/4 of the draw cycle, the limbs stay BENT the same amount, 70 lbs of draw weight bending, but the shape of the cam shifts the tension over to your cables, so the cables go TIGHT at full draw, and the bowstring goes looser at full draw. This is how letoff works. If you have 80% letoff, this means, when you get to full draw, the bowstring is only holding 20% of the 70 lb draw weight force. The SHAPE of the cam, the RAMP slope, controls how FAST you drop into the valley. So, when you let down, a STEEP ramp curve on a cam, means the AGGRESSIVE cam wants to RIP your shoulder out of joint, cuz from HOLDING weight, the DRaw Force curve is very very STEEP. A "SMOOOOOOTH" cam, has a less steep draw force curve, getting to full draw, so when you LET DOWN, the bow does not BUILD back up to full draw, as quickly, so letting down from full draw, will not RIP your shoulder out of socket.


----------



## standsitter

bighunterguy said:


> So all those winning Elite shooters are winning with a far less superior bow? Interesting


??? Who except Levi???


----------



## nuts&bolts

Perry24 said:


> Why wouldn't the limb have to flex more to maintain the draw weight?


This is the draw force curve for the Elite Envy, with 70 lb limbs.



The lower plateau of the draw force curve, is the LETDOWN draw force curve. The peak draw weight is LOWER ALWAYS, on the LET down part of the draw cycle, cuz of something called hysteresis. Just means, that when you LET down any kind of spring system (compound bow = leaf spring system), you lose some energy on the return stroke.

Here is a picture of the Envy cam system. Notice the characteristic TEARDROP shape.



The shape of the cam, controls how WIDE the plateau is, on the draw force curve...along with limb pocket angle, and limb length. So, compare this to the Elite Synergy. Much SMOOTHER cam shape. Notice that NO TEARdrop shape. 



HOW does the Synergy make a FAT, wide draw force curve..with a LESS aggressive cam shape? ANSWER. Flatter limb pocket angle, shorter THICKER limbs, means a MUCH STIFFER crow bar. LImbs are a leaf spring, a crow bar. Sooo, the SHORTER, stiffer limbs, need to bend LESS to create 70 lbs of draw weight. STILL, the cam shape controls how WIDE the draw force curve will end up.


----------



## zekezoe

nicko said:


> I hear about more limb issues with Hoyt (split limbs) and Bowtech (split limbs) than any other bow manufacturer. There seems to be at least one limb issue thread with Bowtechs every week now. I rarely read about Elite owners saying they have limb issues. I have seen some threads but not nearly as many as Hoyt and Bowtech limb issue threads. Hoyt limb issues appear to just be splintered edges but Bowtech limb issues are either one step away from blow-up or are flat-out catastrophic failure of the limbs.
> 
> Is this a testament against split limbs as a whole? I can't say it is. It is probably more an indictment on Bowtech and Hoyt. And, Bowtech had similar issues with their solid limb Destroyer bows. If split limbs really have more structural integrity, then somebody needs to pass that memo along to Hoyt and Bowtech.


Elite does not have problems because they are not preloaded. Elite won't get in the speed game because they can't do it without heavy preloaded limbs. If you would preload them as much as say pse or bowtech they would fail at a higher rate. I can't see elite having a transferable warranty with a more agressive design. So I think elite will continue to pump out high quality bows, just not very fast ones.


----------



## blazenarrow

zekezoe said:


> Elite does not have problems because they are not preloaded. Elite won't get in the speed game because they can't do it without heavy preloaded limbs. If you would preload them as much as say pse or bowtech they would fail at a higher rate. I can't see elite having a transferable warranty with a more agressive design. So I think elite will continue to pump out high quality bows, just not very fast ones.


Oh elite WILL be into the speed game in 2016... Take that to the bank! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Huntin Hard

standsitter said:


> ??? Who except Levi???


Chance did well this year.


----------



## 138104

nuts&bolts said:


> Bend the limb, move the axle down from ATA...you get a particular draw weight reading on a scale.
> Bend the limb more, you get MORE draw weight. It's linear.
> 
> A limb is just a leaf spring. Bend a leaf spring a little, the limb pushes back a little. Bend a leaf spring enough, you get 70 lbs of draw weight. Bend a leaf spring MORE, you get more than 70 lbs of draw weight.
> 
> So, how does a compound cam system work? Draw weight and holding weight. The compound cam shifts the weight to the cables, so the bowstring tension drops at full draw. Say 3/4 of the way to full draw, is spent building energy by bending the limbs. But, the final 1/4 of the draw cycle, the limbs stay BENT the same amount, 70 lbs of draw weight bending, but the shape of the cam shifts the tension over to your cables, so the cables go TIGHT at full draw, and the bowstring goes looser at full draw. This is how letoff works. If you have 80% letoff, this means, when you get to full draw, the bowstring is only holding 20% of the 70 lb draw weight force. The SHAPE of the cam, the RAMP slope, controls how FAST you drop into the valley. So, when you let down, a STEEP ramp curve on a cam, means the AGGRESSIVE cam wants to RIP your shoulder out of joint, cuz from HOLDING weight, the DRaw Force curve is very very STEEP. A "SMOOOOOOTH" cam, has a less steep draw force curve, getting to full draw, so when you LET DOWN, the bow does not BUILD back up to full draw, as quickly, so letting down from full draw, will not RIP your shoulder out of socket.


Thank you, sir. That makes a little more sense.


nuts&bolts said:


> This is the draw force curve for the Elite Envy, with 70 lb limbs.
> 
> 
> 
> The lower plateau of the draw force curve, is the LETDOWN draw force curve. The peak draw weight is LOWER ALWAYS, on the LET down part of the draw cycle, cuz of something called hysteresis. Just means, that when you LET down any kind of spring system (compound bow = leaf spring system), you lose some energy on the return stroke.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Envy cam system. Notice the characteristic TEARDROP shape.
> 
> 
> 
> The shape of the cam, controls how WIDE the plateau is, on the draw force curve...along with limb pocket angle, and limb length. So, compare this to the Elite Synergy. Much SMOOTHER cam shape. Notice that NO TEARdrop shape.
> 
> 
> 
> HOW does the Synergy make a FAT, wide draw force curve..with a LESS aggressive cam shape? ANSWER. Flatter limb pocket angle, shorter THICKER limbs, means a MUCH STIFFER crow bar. LImbs are a leaf spring, a crow bar. Sooo, the SHORTER, stiffer limbs, need to bend LESS to create 70 lbs of draw weight. STILL, the cam shape controls how WIDE the draw force curve will end up.


----------



## zekezoe

blazenarrow said:


> Oh elite WILL be into the speed game in 2016... Take that to the bank! ��


350 ibo??? We will see


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

nuts&bolts said:


> This is the draw force curve for the Elite Envy, with 70 lb limbs.
> 
> 
> 
> The lower plateau of the draw force curve, is the LETDOWN draw force curve. The peak draw weight is LOWER ALWAYS, on the LET down part of the draw cycle, cuz of something called hysteresis. Just means, that when you LET down any kind of spring system (compound bow = leaf spring system), you lose some energy on the return stroke.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Envy cam system. Notice the characteristic TEARDROP shape.
> 
> 
> 
> The shape of the cam, controls how WIDE the plateau is, on the draw force curve...along with limb pocket angle, and limb length. So, compare this to the Elite Synergy. Much SMOOTHER cam shape. Notice that NO TEARdrop shape.
> 
> 
> 
> HOW does the Synergy make a FAT, wide draw force curve..with a LESS aggressive cam shape? ANSWER. Flatter limb pocket angle, shorter THICKER limbs, means a MUCH STIFFER crow bar. LImbs are a leaf spring, a crow bar. Sooo, the SHORTER, stiffer limbs, need to bend LESS to create 70 lbs of draw weight. STILL, the cam shape controls how WIDE the draw force curve will end up.


I would argue that it's not the shape of the cams but rather has to do with the modules. The 2008 Elite GTO had round cams and yet had almost the same draw force curve as the Envy and both had very harsh draw cycles at 70lbs and both very fast for the time. Kevin even mentioned at the time he could make the cams any shape he wanted to and still get the speed. There is a marked difference in draw cycles between the copper mods and the black "speed" mods that fit on an Envy. I understand what you are saying but I don't think its the shape of the cams. I'm going with modules shape.

TEXAS


----------



## enkriss

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I would argue that it's not the shape of the cams but rather has to do with the modules. The 2008 Elite GTO had round cams and yet had almost the same draw force curve as the Envy and both had very harsh draw cycles at 70lbs and both very fast for the time. Kevin even mentioned at the time he could make the cams any shape he wanted to and still get the speed. There is a marked difference in draw cycles between the copper mods and the black "speed" mods that fit on an Envy. I understand what you are saying but I don't think its the shape of the cams. I'm going with modules shape.
> 
> TEXAS


Agreed... The eccentrics.

The string is pretty much along for the ride.

The cam shape and size pretty much determines the DL range of the cam.


----------



## cicero

Personally I think the speed on the victory was really good considering the long ata and brace.


----------



## Z-Rider

cicero said:


> Personally I think the speed on the victory was really good considering the long ata and brace.


I agree! Rumors of more than a few that were running same speeds per draw as the E35. I'll take that anyway.


----------



## Skeeter 58

zekezoe said:


> Elite does not have problems because they are not preloaded. Elite won't get in the speed game because they can't do it without heavy preloaded limbs. If you would preload them as much as say pse or bowtech they would fail at a higher rate. I can't see elite having a transferable warranty with a more agressive design. So I think elite will continue to pump out high quality bows, just not very fast ones.


All Elite has to do is make the E-series with a 6" brace height. That's generally 10 more FPS right there putting them up to around 345 + FPS. 

I have no idea what Elite is bringing out this year but I do know what Pete has personally stated on this forum last year......"Elite will stay out of the speed game at all cost".


----------



## shootstraight

Skeeter 58 said:


> All Elite has to do is make the E-series with a 6" brace height. That's generally 10 more FPS right there putting them up to around 345 + FPS.
> 
> I have no idea what Elite is bringing out this year but I do know what Pete has personally stated on this forum last year......"Elite will stay out of the speed game at all cost".


Pete is no longer heading up Elite, that would be Eric Griggs now, he's a pro shooter so I would think we'd see a more diverse lineup coming at some point.


----------



## shootstraight

nuts&bolts said:


> Bend the limb, move the axle down from ATA...you get a particular draw weight reading on a scale.
> Bend the limb more, you get MORE draw weight. It's linear.
> 
> A limb is just a leaf spring. Bend a leaf spring a little, the limb pushes back a little. Bend a leaf spring enough, you get 70 lbs of draw weight. Bend a leaf spring MORE, you get more than 70 lbs of draw weight.
> 
> So, how does a compound cam system work? Draw weight and holding weight. The compound cam shifts the weight to the cables, so the bowstring tension drops at full draw. Say 3/4 of the way to full draw, is spent building energy by bending the limbs. But, the final 1/4 of the draw cycle, the limbs stay BENT the same amount, 70 lbs of draw weight bending, but the shape of the cam shifts the tension over to your cables, so the cables go TIGHT at full draw, and the bowstring goes looser at full draw. This is how letoff works. If you have 80% letoff, this means, when you get to full draw, the bowstring is only holding 20% of the 70 lb draw weight force. The SHAPE of the cam, the RAMP slope, controls how FAST you drop into the valley. So, when you let down, a STEEP ramp curve on a cam, means the AGGRESSIVE cam wants to RIP your shoulder out of joint, cuz from HOLDING weight, the DRaw Force curve is very very STEEP. A "SMOOOOOOTH" cam, has a less steep draw force curve, getting to full draw, so when you LET DOWN, the bow does not BUILD back up to full draw, as quickly, so letting down from full draw, will not RIP your shoulder out of socket.


Maybe I'm confused but are you saying a 70 lb limb bends more than a 60 that what makes the weight? That kinda makes no sense on my common sense radar, bend a sixty more and it will store more energy. Change the deflection (stiffness) and the limb stores more energy because it is stiffer, not bending more.


----------



## shootstraight

standsitter said:


> ??? Who except Levi???


That's not hard to find out, many are on many levels. I have three pro/am wins at my level, to me that means the bows are not inferior to other systems.


----------



## Skeeter 58

shootstraight said:


> Maybe I'm confused but are you saying a 70 lb limb bends more than a 60 that what makes the weight? That kinda makes no sense on my common sense radar, bend a sixty more and it will store more energy. Change the deflection (stiffness) and the limb stores more energy because it is stiffer, not bending more.


SS, what I noticed when pressing some split limb bows one split limb bows is the limbs do not seem to flex as much as some solid limb bows set at the same DW .

I do know that a split limb bow has a wider foot print. That may or may not add to more stability?


----------



## Skeeter 58

shootstraight said:


> Pete is no longer heading up Elite, that would be Eric Griggs now, he's a pro shooter so I would think we'd see a more diverse lineup coming at some point.


I didn't know that. I was away from this site all summer but it adds up. 

Thanks for passing that along.


----------



## nochance

Skeeter 58 said:


> All Elite has to do is make the E-series with a 6" brace height. That's generally 10 more FPS right there putting them up to around 345 + FPS.
> 
> I have no idea what Elite is bringing out this year but I do know what Pete has personally stated on this forum last year......"Elite will stay out of the speed game at all cost".


he was also quoted years back that they were only targeting the hunter and not target shooters


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Skeeter 58 said:


> All Elite has to do is make the E-series with a 6" brace height. That's generally 10 more FPS right there putting them up to around 345 + FPS.
> 
> I have no idea what Elite is bringing out this year but I do know what Pete has personally stated on this forum last year......"Elite will stay out of the speed game at all cost".


I don't think they will get caught in the speed game. As in trying to push the limits with short brace more aggresive cam/limb geometry.... i think they'll bump the speed up a little this year but i hope people arent expecting somthing crazy.


----------



## Skeeter 58

nochance said:


> he was also quoted years back that they were only targeting the hunter and not target shooters


Well, unless Elite has come out with a specific target bow, which I do not know if they have, perhaps that's what Pete was referring to?

Money talks though.


----------



## Skeeter 58

BowHuntnKY said:


> I don't think they will get caught in the speed game. As in trying to push the limits with short brace more aggresive cam/limb geometry.... i think they'll bump the speed up a little this year but i hope people arent expecting somthing crazy.



Guess we will find out soon. Remember what the did about 3 years ago......Took the GT500, converted it into a 6" bh, and renamed it the Judge. Not saying it was a bad bow at all, just saying. 

Considering I have a bad shoulder, I would welcome a faster Elite IF it still has a longer ATA with a smooth draw and awesome let off like most other Elites. That way I could still maintain a little flatter trajectory with a lower DW?


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

standsitter said:


> ??? Who except Levi???


Did you forget a certain Chance Beaubouef?


----------



## skiisme753

Skeeter 58 said:


> Guess we will find out soon. Remember what the did about 3 years ago......Took the GT500, converted it into a 6" bh, and renamed it the Judge. Not saying it was a bad bow at all, just saying.
> 
> Considering I have a bad shoulder, I would welcome a faster Elite IF it still has a longer ATA with a smooth draw and awesome let off like most other Elites. That way I could still maintain a little flatter trajectory with a lower DW?


How about a Synergy riser with a cam in between the synergy and the energy and a 6.25" brace height?


----------



## mhill

cowdocdvm said:


> I has a 360 failure and a prodigy failure in the past year


Ever thought you might be doing something wrong? Nobody else has had that many issues with the carbon core limbs. I shoot at a bowtech shop, 0 failures with any of the carbon core limbs. they had a handful hardcore limbs issues but nothing with carbon core (Experience, Insanity after 2013, RPM 360 and prodigy ect)


----------



## mhill

WhiskeyZulu said:


> Did you forget a certain Chance Beaubouef?


and Darrin Christenberry


----------



## bowhuntermitch

mhill said:


> and Darrin Christenberry


Not recall seeing him on any podiums last year. Great shooter, and better guy, though.


----------



## Huntin Hard

bowhuntermitch said:


> Not recall seeing him on any podiums last year. Great shooter, and better guy, though.


Was on the podium in TX this year.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Huntin Hard said:


> Was on the podium in TX this year.


My mistake. I thought that was 2 years ago!


----------



## GWFH

Skeeter 58 said:


> All Elite has to do is make the E-series with a 6" brace height. That's generally 10 more FPS right there putting them up to around 345 + FPS.
> 
> I have no idea what Elite is bringing out this year but I do know what Pete has personally stated on this forum last year......"Elite will stay out of the speed game at all cost".


Do you have first hand info, or was this an Impulse response???
I don't think they can just switch the E models over to 6" without losing a little ATA. Maybe an inch?, or less?


----------



## bighunterguy

cowdocdvm said:


> I has a 360 failure and a prodigy failure in the past year


I have as well.


----------



## shootstraight

Skeeter 58 said:


> Well, unless Elite has come out with a specific target bow, which I do not know if they have, perhaps that's what Pete was referring to?
> 
> Money talks though.


Yep, Victory is their flagship target bow now.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

GWFH said:


> Do you have first hand info, or was this an Impulse response???
> I don't think they can just switch the E models over to 6" without losing a little ATA. Maybe an inch?, or less?


Pete Crawford did say that on this forum last year. 
However, he is not in charge of elite anymore, and the new president shoots 3D...


----------



## 138104

Some dealer had to get their bows today. Spill the beans....


----------



## 573mms

Elite also has Jack Wallace this year.


----------



## MattRagle

So when are they supposed to be releasing the new lineup?


----------



## 573mms

MattRagle said:


> So when are they supposed to be releasing the new lineup?


Tomorrow!


----------



## BowHuntnKY

mhill said:


> Ever thought you might be doing something wrong? Nobody else has had that many issues with the carbon core limbs. I shoot at a bowtech shop, 0 failures with any of the carbon core limbs. they had a handful hardcore limbs issues but nothing with carbon core (Experience, Insanity after 2013, RPM 360 and prodigy ect)


The neww ones have plenty of limb issues as well..been posted on here on AT.

Not sure what limbs the Fanatic has but i personally know a guy who had 2 set of limbs buckle on him...not blow up but buckle...said it was the best shooting bow hes shot...but couldnt trust it.


----------



## GutxPile

MattRagle said:


> So when are they supposed to be releasing the new lineup?


Friday, that's what my rep told me today


----------



## BowHuntnKY

GutxPile said:


> Friday, that's what my rep told me today


I was told friday this morning, as well.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

I've called two dealers that are telling me they won't have theirs till the 13th and the second place says they won't have them for a month


----------



## bub77

I was told the 16th from my dealer on Monday


----------



## bowhuntermitch

I've been told, and seen messages about the 8th.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Bowhunter0224 said:


> I've called two dealers that are telling me they won't have theirs till the 13th and the second place says they won't have them for a month





bub77 said:


> I was told the 16th from my dealer on Monday


Well if they ordered the preview package which is a total of 4 bows. Then they should have tomorrow.

I worked an open house with christenberry and has said all the dealers who order a preview package would have 4 of the new bows in house on day of release.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Ok I doubt my local shops did so that sucks. I still want to wait on the Mathews release before buying one but I was wanting to shoot the 16s this week


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Just called another shop and he said there are 2 new bows and he didn't know anything about them


----------



## bub77

BowHuntnKY said:


> Well if they ordered the preview package which is a total of 4 bows. Then they should have tomorrow.
> 
> I worked an open house with christenberry and has said all the dealers who order a preview package would have 4 of the new bows in house on day of release.


haha, mine is telling me that Darren told them that the bows will arrive on the 16th, the same day they are released.

I sure hope its tomorrow!


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Hey bub77 if you buy one you going to put that 13 pulse up for sale??


----------



## Huntin Hard

I've been told the 8th myself


----------



## deadduck357

So in reality nobody knows ???


----------



## GWFH

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Pete Crawford did say that on this forum last year.
> However, he is not in charge of elite anymore, and the new president shoots 3D...


It was a loaded question, trust me!
Wasnt intended as a jab at anyone, really.

Go back to my post you quoted after the release date and you will see.

.....or just read between the lines


----------



## Scottie/PA

Huntin Hard said:


> I've been told the 8th myself


I don't think it's the 8th. I say that because I have no record of the preview pack shipping out to me and Elite always emails when shipping. Next week would make more sense.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Scottie/PA said:


> I don't think it's the 8th. I say that because I have no record of the preview pack shipping out to me and Elite always emails when shipping. Next week would make more sense.


Stephen Altizer who shoots for them told me the 8th.


----------



## Mallardbreath

Don't any of you guys hunt? You should be focusing on hunting not the new bows. Sheesh!:darkbeer:


----------



## Huntin Hard

Mallardbreath said:


> Don't any of you guys hunt? You should be focusing on hunting not the new bows. Sheesh!:darkbeer:


Hunting at night is illegal where I'm from


----------



## Victory357

Still loving my elite answer. I honestly have no idea what speed it shoots, and I don't really care.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Victory357 said:


> Still loving my elite answer. I honestly have no idea what speed it shoots, and I don't really care.


My answer is staying put. Can't see myself changing hunting bows any time soon.


----------



## bub77

Bowhunter0224 said:


> Hey bub77 if you buy one you going to put that 13 pulse up for sale??


Depends on what they come out with. Haha . Even if I did like it I would at l sat wait to buy/ sell my pulse until after deer season. It's just shooting too good to mess with now


----------



## deadduck357

Mallardbreath said:


> Don't any of you guys hunt? You should be focusing on hunting not the new bows. Sheesh!:darkbeer:


Just too hot still, 92 here today. Too many ticks still.


----------



## WAAC

A/Ter's
Fed Ex Tracking shows I will have my Preview Bows tomorrow Morning about 9am Eastern time…
WAAC


----------



## X-file

WAAC said:


> A/Ter's
> Fed Ex Tracking shows I will have my Preview Bows tomorrow Morning about 9am Eastern time…
> WAAC



Cool that means info should be posted before I have morning coffee here on the west coast


----------



## deadduck357

WAAC said:


> A/Ter's
> Fed Ex Tracking shows I will have my Preview Bows tomorrow Morning about 9am Eastern time…
> WAAC


Post pics and specs.


----------



## Bowhunter_25

When will web page be updated


----------



## Z-Rider

I'll be watching.


----------



## Skeeter 58

GWFH said:


> Do you have first hand info, or was this an Impulse response???
> I don't think they can just switch the E models over to 6" without losing a little ATA. Maybe an inch?, or less?


As I have said, I was away from this site [and archery as a whole] all year so I have no first hand information. All I'm doing is going off of what Elite basically did with the GT 500 to make the Judge. It was an easy way to bring out a faster bow.

If any manufacturer were to cut an inch or so off of a 35" bow and go from a 7" bh to a 6" bh, that alone would provide another 10 fps, generally speaking, without a lot of R&D. I know I'd most likely be interested in one IF the felt draw was not harsh. 

I have no idea what Elite did for this years "faster" bow? Just speculating. Nothing more, nothing less. 

Have a good day, sir.

Skeet.


----------



## deadduck357

Nothing new yet. What gives?


----------



## BowHuntnKY

deadduck357 said:


> Nothing new yet. What gives?


Probably a little early.....like way early


----------



## joffutt1

BowHuntnKY said:


> Probably a little early.....like way early


Should be today or tomorrow unless you're talking about the time of day. lol


----------



## Z-Rider

Any bets on weather the Elite website crashes today or tomorrow when they release do to the massive amount of us trying to get a peak?


----------



## hjort jagare

Sold my Pulse so I could get the new one. Until it comes its hunting as usual.


----------



## 138104

WAAC said:


> A/Ter's
> Fed Ex Tracking shows I will have my Preview Bows tomorrow Morning about 9am Eastern time…
> WAAC


Please post pictures and specs ASAP! I have jury duty starting at 9:30.


----------



## KimberTac1911

I would guess they wont release until noon or so


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

Keep an eye out around lunchtime.


----------



## joffutt1

Perry24 said:


> Please post pictures and specs ASAP! I have jury duty starting at 9:30.


I will be looking for pics at 9:01. lol


----------



## Arrowhunter

I hope the procoat or cerakote is gone!!!


----------



## bub77

This is the time of year refresh button's hate


----------



## cleggy

joffutt1 said:


> Should be today or tomorrow unless you're talking about the time of day. lol


Um, OK....


----------



## WAAC

WAAC said:


> A/Ter's
> Fed Ex Tracking shows I will have my Preview Bows tomorrow Morning about 9am Eastern time…
> WAAC


Sorry A/Ters.. Delivery is scheduled for Friday.. I had read the email wrong... My sincerest apologies...
WAAC


----------



## bowhuntermitch

WAAC said:


> Sorry A/Ters.. Delivery is scheduled for Friday.. I had read the email wrong... My sincerest apologies...
> WAAC


Still, you'd think Elite would release before they dealers get the bows in their hands to avoid "leaks".


----------



## joffutt1

WAAC said:


> Sorry A/Ters.. Delivery is scheduled for Friday.. I had read the email wrong... My sincerest apologies...
> WAAC


AHHHHHH 

That's cold.


----------



## chaded

WAAC said:


> Sorry A/Ters.. Delivery is scheduled for Friday.. I had read the email wrong... My sincerest apologies...
> WAAC


:rant:


----------



## GuntherChaconne

WAAC said:


> Sorry A/Ters.. Delivery is scheduled for Friday.. I had read the email wrong... My sincerest apologies...
> WAAC


I know you've got pictures. Don't make me come over there.


----------



## trumankayak

Ahahaha 
You just ruined so many people's day


----------



## 138104

WAAC said:


> Sorry A/Ters.. Delivery is scheduled for Friday.. I had read the email wrong... My sincerest apologies...
> WAAC


Damn.


----------



## patmc81

WAAC said:


> Sorry A/Ters.. Delivery is scheduled for Friday.. I had read the email wrong... My sincerest apologies...
> WAAC


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Wow ruined my day


----------



## GuntherChaconne

patmc81 said:


>


Lol


----------



## GuntherChaconne

patmc81 said:


>


Lol


----------



## jrr051468

Cold, man, cold...


----------



## johncraddock445

Yes we just checked... Our delivery date is scheduled for tomorrow as well


----------



## Viper69

Yep have them tomorrow.


----------



## nicko

Just got off the phone with my Elite dealer. He won't have the bows until the 3rd or 4th week of October. But he did tell me this:

- 3 new bows in the 2016 lineup
- one bow will carry over from the 2015 lineup
- one of the new bows *will* be a speed bow (how much speed???..... remains to be seen)


----------



## pbuck

WAAC said:


> Sorry A/Ters.. Delivery is scheduled for Friday.. I had read the email wrong... My sincerest apologies...
> WAAC


Dang it ,Dominic!!!! Don't make me send Gunther over there. Lol!!!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

nicko said:


> Just got off the phone with my Elite dealer. He won't have the bows until the 3rd or 4th week of October. But he did tell me this:
> 
> - 3 new bows in the 2016 lineup
> - one bow will carry over from the 2015 lineup
> - one of the new bows *will* be a speed bow (how much speed???..... remains to be seen)


All I hope for is a 37" victory and a 34" or 35" speed bow and I'll own 2 new elites this year.


----------



## WAAC

pbuck said:


> Dang it ,Dominic!!!! Don't make me send Gunther over there. Lol!!!!!


Paul, You better come with him... He is a little on the thin side...


Really guys, 
I am so sorry for the mistake in dates.. I will post pics as they arrive.. The last few years they did release on a Thursday I believe.. I would think they may release sometime today and The preview packs arrive tomorrow.. But that is only a Guess.. But I will say, there is a new Bow in the series..


----------



## boilerfarmer12

nicko said:


> Just got off the phone with my Elite dealer. He won't have the bows until the 3rd or 4th week of October. But he did tell me this:
> 
> - 3 new bows in the 2016 lineup
> - one bow will carry over from the 2015 lineup
> - one of the new bows *will* be a speed bow (how much speed???..... remains to be seen)


Interesting. I heard that all the bwos from 2015 were staying and two new bows, possibly a 3rd would be released. Did your dealer not order the package? 
I wonder if all dealers were eligible to order this or only the platinum level?


----------



## nicko

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Interesting. I heard that all the bwos from 2015 were staying and two new bows, possibly a 3rd would be released. Did your dealer not order the package?
> I wonder if all dealers were eligible to order this or only the platinum level?


My dealer is a platinum level dealer. No idea why he isn't getting his until late October and I don't know when he placed his order. Maybe he ordered later?? 

He said he's still selling 2015 bows and has somebody coming in today to buy a 2015.


----------



## Ledbetter Buck

My rep told me all 15s will stay in this years line up as well


----------



## GutxPile

nicko said:


> My dealer is a platinum level dealer. No idea why he isn't getting his until late October and I don't know when he placed his order. Maybe he ordered later??
> 
> He said he's still selling 2015 bows and has somebody coming in today to buy a 2015.


All the 2015 bows are staying. Two new hunting bows, and the Victory will be offered in camo.


----------



## Buellhunter

And I am still waiting for Elite to call me back. Only been 2 weeks.
Guess they don't value their dealers much.
Only been a dealer with them for 6 years.
Might not be for much longer??


----------



## deadduck357

teasing about the 2016 launch on their FB page and Twitter.


----------



## Scottie/PA

Just got the update. Elite will be announcing tomorrow. Bows arriving tomorrow too.:thumbs_up


----------



## pointndog

Scottie/PA said:


> Just got the update. Elite will be announcing tomorrow. Bows arriving tomorrow too.:thumbs_up


Well that sucks. Was looking forward to it today.


----------



## joffutt1

Scottie/PA said:


> Just got the update. Elite will be announcing tomorrow. Bows arriving tomorrow too.:thumbs_up


I swear if it's on Saturday and somebody says they misread their email I'm going postal. 


Yeah NSA, I said it!


----------



## pbuck

joffutt1 said:


> I swear if it's on Saturday and somebody says they misread their email I'm going postal.
> 
> 
> Yeah NSA, I said it!


Well, pick up a couple packages when you go. They could use some help.


----------



## Atchison

Scottie/PA said:


> Just got the update. Elite will be announcing tomorrow. Bows arriving tomorrow too.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, is that Jabs?


----------



## joffutt1

pbuck said:


> Well, pick up a couple packages when you go. They could use some help.


These packages are heavy.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Depending on how fast and shoot able this speed bow is I just may end up with a 15 synergy


----------



## mcgravis64

It's Friday 10/9/15 I have a buddy who works for them


----------



## GuntherChaconne

WAAC said:


> Paul, You better come with him... He is a little on the thin side...
> 
> 
> Really guys,
> I am so sorry for the mistake in dates.. I will post pics as they arrive.. The last few years they did release on a Thursday I believe.. I would think they may release sometime today and The preview packs arrive tomorrow.. But that is only a Guess.. But I will say, there is a new Bow in the series..


What I lack in mass weight, I more than make up for in beard.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick, is that Jabs?


Correct Matt.


----------



## nicko

GutxPile said:


> All the 2015 bows are staying. Two new hunting bows, and the Victory will be offered in camo.


Seems to be conflicting info going around. I guess we'll know for sure soon enough.


----------



## Mathias

He always gets his later than most. I'll send you a pm later, working on chores.....


----------



## joffutt1

mcgravis64 said:


> It's Friday 10/9/15 I have a buddy who works for them


Need pics.


----------



## deadduck357

12 pages and not one pic.


----------



## GWFH

Skeeter 58 said:


> As I have said, I was away from this site [and archery as a whole] all year so I have no first hand information. All I'm doing is going off of what Elite basically did with the GT 500 to make the Judge. It was an easy way to bring out a faster bow.
> 
> If any manufacturer were to cut an inch or so off of a 35" bow and go from a 7" bh to a 6" bh, that alone would provide another 10 fps, generally speaking, without a lot of R&D. I know I'd most likely be interested in one IF the felt draw was not harsh.
> 
> I have no idea what Elite did for this years "faster" bow? Just speculating. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Have a good day, sir.
> 
> Skeet.


You too.....there was no offense intended.
But if you read what you just quoted closely, you will have the answer.


----------



## Atchison




----------



## jmann28

The two hunting bows will be 31" ATA and 34" ATA, both with 6 inch brace heights. Both will have the new faster cam


----------



## Huntin Hard

jmann28 said:


> The two hunting bows will be 31" ATA and 34" ATA, both with 6 inch brace heights. Both will have the new faster cam


What speeds are we talking ?


----------



## jmann28

Huntin Hard said:


> What speeds are we talking ?


All he'll say is, 'faster'


----------



## trial153

Lighter weight I hope....


----------



## bowhuntermitch

jmann28 said:


> The two hunting bows will be 31" ATA and 34" ATA, both with 6 inch brace heights. Both will have the new faster cam


Their lengths are going the wrong way if this is true!


----------



## rileyw05

jmann28 said:


> All he'll say is, 'faster'


I hope "faster" than the pulse, not just faster than the energy line......


----------



## pbuck

trial153 said:


> Lighter weight I hope....


Light weight


----------



## trial153

pbuck said:


> Light weight


yea that too...but I will take what I can get.


----------



## Skeeter 58

GWFH said:


> You too.....there was no offense intended.
> But if you read what you just quoted closely, you will have the answer.


Indeed. Going off of some of the other posts in this thread, I see what you mean. That would most likely get my want bumps itching, especially since I have to shoot a lower DW now.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

bowhuntermitch said:


> Their lengths are going the wrong way if this is true!


I agree. was wanting a 36-37" with 6" brace. Looks like I will either be ordering another Victory for next year or another 35.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Ideally what I'd like to see (which I know will never happen) is a e36. Think of a e35 stretched an inch. Stretch the BH out to 7.5-7.75" and have it shooting 330FPS. A re-vamped XXL if you will.


----------



## AK&HIboy

My guess is 6bh 345 ibo at 85% let off.Weight just at 4 lbs.No facts or anything just a simple guess.


----------



## Skeeter 58

jmann28 said:


> The two hunting bows will be 31" ATA and 34" ATA, both with 6 inch brace heights. Both will have the new faster cam


Your last sentence has me a bit concerned. Generally speaking, faster cams means a more aggressive draw. Hopefully that will not be the case.


----------



## jmann28

Skeeter 58 said:


> Your last sentence has me a bit concerned. Generally speaking, faster mods means a more aggressive draw.


It always means that. Speed isn't free


----------



## Skeeter 58

jmann28 said:


> It always means that. Speed isn't free


Generally speaking, with cams, yes. But a shorter ATA and shorter bh adds speed with no effect on felt draw. So sometimes more speed is free, no?


----------



## jmann28

Skeeter 58 said:


> Generally speaking, with cams, yes. But a shorter ATA and shorter bh adds speed with no effect on felt draw. So sometimes more speed is free, no?


A shorter brace height means you're drawing the string back another inch, the power stroke is longer. So it does alter the feel of the draw cycle.


----------



## Skeeter 58

jmann28 said:


> A shorter brace height means you're drawing the string back another inch, the power stroke is longer. So it does alter the feel of the draw cycle.


From my experiences, depending on the bow, it's little to none, that's noticeable anyway. It's actually not as much the cams that makes a bow felt draw change. It's more so the draw mods, no?

I will not be purchasing another short ATA bow esp with a 6" bh. But I may very well purchase another longer ATA bow with a 6"bh, depending on felt draw. A 34" ATA Elite with a 6" bh may work for my worn out, damaged shoulder.


----------



## enkriss

Skeeter 58 said:


> From my experiences, depending on the bow, it's little to none, that's noticeable anyway. It's actually not as much the cams that makes a bow felt draw change. It's more so the draw mods, no?


Think about that one a minute. You are drawing the bow back another inch. Therefore you are hitting peak an inch sooner which will make the bow seem a great deal stiffer to draw.

But yes the feel comes from the mods/eccentrics as does the speed.

When comparing a 6" and 7" BH version of the same bow the 6" one will feel a bit stiffer.


----------



## Skeeter 58

enkriss said:


> Think about that one a minute. You are drawing the bow back another inch. Therefore you are hitting peak an inch sooner which will make the bow seem a great deal stiffer to draw.
> 
> But yes the feel comes from the mods/eccentrics as does the speed.
> 
> When comparing a 6" and 7" BH version of the same bow the 6" one will feel a bit stiffer.


I have never shot the same bow with one being a 7" bh and the other being a 6" bh. So I cannot argue that one. I know what you are saying, though. I know I have shot some 6" bh bows in the past that IMO didn't seem all that harsh.

I would think that a lot would depend on where in the draw the bow hits peak? Some hit sooner than others.


----------



## deadduck357

bowhuntermitch said:


> Their lengths are going the wrong way if this is true!


34" seems perfect to me.


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

6.25" BH, 34.5" ATA, 345 IBO High-Energy cam similar to the speed Rev cams.


----------



## trial153

deadduck357 said:


> 34" seems perfect to me.


I agree...34 ata, 345 bio, 6" brace....mass weight of 4.0.....I am game.


----------



## Huntin Hard

WhiskeyZulu said:


> 6.25" BH, 34.5" ATA, 345 IBO High-Energy cam similar to the speed Rev cams.


Your guess or you know ?


----------



## Skeeter 58

WhiskeyZulu said:


> 6.25" BH, 34.5" ATA, 345 IBO High-Energy cam similar to the speed Rev cams.


Hopefully that will be the case. I could most likely live with those specs.


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

It's an educated guess


----------



## 573mms

GutxPile said:


> All the 2015 bows are staying. Two new hunting bows, and the Victory will be offered in camo.





AK&HIboy said:


> My guess is 6bh 345 ibo at 85% let off.Weight just at 4 lbs.No facts or anything just a simple guess.


I would take a black 60lb one of these to match my 35.


----------



## deadduck357

WhiskeyZulu said:


> 6.25" BH, 34.5" ATA, 345 IBO High-Energy cam similar to the speed Rev cams.


Liking those specs.


----------



## Ray Ray

I don't think they would gain a lot just going from a 7 BH to a 6" BH. Look at the GT500 & Judge. Basically the same except BH. Only 6 fps difference between the 2.

Not worth it to me to shoot a 6" BH for 6 fps.


----------



## Bryan Thacker

No bows today???


----------



## Skeeter 58

Ray Ray said:


> I don't think they would gain a lot just going from a 7 BH to a 6" BH. Look at the GT500 & Judge. Basically the same except BH. Only 6 fps difference between the 2.
> 
> Not worth it to me to shoot a 6" BH for 6 fps.


Should be 10 fps difference, eh?

Also, either the limbs or riser specs would have to be changed, no?


----------



## Viper69

Tomorrow


----------



## deadduck357

Bryan Thacker said:


> No bows today???


Called them, they said they are unveiling them tomorrow. Said site will be updated tomorrow as well.


----------



## deadduck357

Skeeter 58 said:


> Should be 10 fps difference, eh?
> 
> Also, either the limbs or riser would have to be changed, no?


On BH alone yes but supposedly they will have new cams too. Hopefully the 345 IBO speculation is true.


----------



## Whaack

WhiskeyZulu said:


> 6.25" BH, 34.5" ATA, 345 IBO High-Energy cam similar to the speed Rev cams.


If these are the specs I'm hoping its ugly as sin to save me buying one.


----------



## deadduck357

Whaack said:


> If these are the specs I'm hoping its ugly as sin to save me buying one.


:set1_signs009:


----------



## Skeeter 58

deadduck357 said:


> On BH alone yes but supposedly they will have new cams too. Hopefully the 345 IBO speculation is true.


Yeah man! That would be good. 

However, my post was quoting Ray Ray in terms of the GT 500 and the Judge. It's been a long time since I owned my GT so I don't remember the exact specs.


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

Well a pretty good friend at TOG sent me a picture of a Pulse, then a plus sign, then an Energy 35, followed by a picture of a supercharged engine. Take from that what you will.


----------



## bowtech2006

WhiskeyZulu said:


> 6.25" BH, 34.5" ATA, 345 IBO High-Energy cam similar to the speed Rev cams.


If it reaches 31.5" draw I'd be game


----------



## Ridgerunner7

Skeeter 58 said:


> Yeah man! That would be good.
> 
> However, my post was quoting Ray Ray in terms of the GT 500 and the Judge. It's been a long time since I owned my GT so I don't remember the exact specs.


My gt500 hits 338 ibo with 7" brace


----------



## nhns4

Waiting


----------



## orarcher

nhns4 said:


> Waiting


Same:darkbeer:


----------



## Huntin Hard

WhiskeyZulu said:


> Well a pretty good friend at TOG sent me a picture of a Pulse, then a plus sign, then an Energy 35, followed by a picture of a supercharged engine. Take from that what you will.


Interesting...looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## pbuck

Whaack said:


> If these are the specs I'm hoping its ugly as sin to save me buying one.


Crap, me too.


----------



## GWFH

jmann28 said:


> It always means that. Speed isn't free


Based on the speeds i saw, they didnt make the cam more aggressive than what they have. Think it was 340 and 345 for the 34 and 31"......so they picked up speed in the bh, not by over doing the cam.

Impulse


----------



## deadduck357

GWFH said:


> Based on the speeds i saw, they didnt make the cam more aggressive than what they have. Think it was 340 and 345 for the 34 and 31"......so they picked up speed in the bh, not by over doing the cam.
> 
> Impulse


Reeeallly. I hope it's but ugly. Guess it's gonna be a Lunesta night.


----------



## Ray Ray

Skeeter 58 said:


> Yeah man! That would be good.
> 
> However, my post was quoting Ray Ray in terms of the GT 500 and the Judge. It's been a long time since I owned my GT so I don't remember the exact specs.


Judge; 34 7/8 ATA, 6" BH
GT; 34 7/8 ATA , 7 1/8 BH, same limbs & cams GT 336-341 fps IBO, Judge 342-347 fps


----------



## craigxt

I'm liking a 34" ata 6.25 brace and 345 ibo


----------



## xhammer23

They will have a 31" ata bow as well. I like the 34 " bow, can't wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## ozzz

Sounds like I might be in trouble.


----------



## 138104

WhiskeyZulu said:


> 6.25" BH, 34.5" ATA, 345 IBO High-Energy cam similar to the speed Rev cams.


That would be awesome as long as the riser went on a diet. 4.3# is too heavy.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

WhiskeyZulu said:


> 6.25" BH, 34.5" ATA, 345 IBO High-Energy cam similar to the speed Rev cams.


With a Victory grip.....then id be thrilled!


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Perry24 said:


> That would be awesome as long as the riser went on a diet. 4.3# is too heavy.


The E35 and synergy are heavier then 4.3?....

Heavy is steady.


----------



## 138104

BowHuntnKY said:


> The E35 and synergy are heavier then 4.3?....
> 
> Heavy is steady.


No, they are 4.3# if i remember correctly. I never liked how the E35 felt. It seemed clunky. The GT500 is perfect and held better for me than the E35.

EDIT: According to Elite's website, it is 4.5#. It needs a diet!


----------



## enkriss

Who the heck said Oct 8th?....you suck!


----------



## enkriss

EAF is down...

In case anyone was curious...not like anyone goes there anyway.


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

It was supposed to be. They pushed it back one day.


----------



## Huntin Hard

BowHuntnKY said:


> With a Victory grip.....then id be thrilled!


Yes! That would make a awesome bow


----------



## Huntin Hard

BowHuntnKY said:


> The E35 and synergy are heavier then 4.3?....
> 
> Heavy is steady.


Heavy doesn't bother me either. Hell I had anywhere from 20-40 ounces on the stabilizers depending if its target or hunting so what's it matter if it weighs 4.3 or 4


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Huntin Hard said:


> Heavy doesn't bother me either. Hell I had anywhere from 20-40 ounces on the stabilizers depending if its target or hunting so what's it matter if it weighs 4.3 or 4


Im hutning with one of my victorys right now ...and its lik 5lbz lol and i have 17 oz total on it lol


----------



## Huntin Hard

BowHuntnKY said:


> Im hutning with one of my victorys right now ...and its lik 5lbz lol and i have 17 oz total on it lol


On my e35 I'm running 4 in the front and 18 in the back. My victory liked way more weight lol


----------



## nhns4

A fool and his money are soon parted. 

I will play the fool.


----------



## Deadeye1205

Victory grip, 34/6.25/345 would make me cry with happiness. Especially with a set of 80# limbs.


----------



## X-file

Deadeye1205 said:


> Victory grip, 34/6.25/345 would make me cry with happiness. Especially with a set of 80# limbs.


I was thinking the same thing except the 80# limbs


----------



## adamst

Respect the game. Jason firek's recent mule deer. Im think that's some well placed grass covering up that bow for a reason.


----------



## mmiela

Elite Facebook has a post about the Judge. It says as we prepare for the launch of the 2016 bows who has a judge. Or something like that. I wonder if that is


----------



## cmhall14

mmiela said:


> Elite Facebook has a ten year anniversary post about me Judge. It says as we prepare for the launch of the 2016 bows and the ten years who has a judge. Or something like that. I wonder if that is a hint.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## cmhall14

adamst said:


> Respect the game. Jason firek's recent mule deer. Im think that's some well placed grass covering up that bow for a reason.
> View attachment 3014498


Yep. Levi hasn't had a bow in his recent kill pics.


----------



## maxxis88

adamst said:


> Respect the game. Jason firek's recent mule deer. Im think that's some well placed grass covering up that bow for a reason.
> View attachment 3014498


Looks like an E35 riser, doesn't it?


----------



## maxxis88




----------



## WildWilt15

I heard a bow in between the victory and 35 in length and a bow shorter then the 32..


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Huntin Hard said:


> On my e35 I'm running 4 in the front and 18 in the back. My victory liked way more weight lol


We wont go into how much weights on my victory...i run v bars lol


----------



## Trueball13

I'm saving for a new elite!


----------



## BowHuntnKY

X-file said:


> I was thinking the same thing except the 80# limbs


 X2....maybe 60 lol


----------



## 138104

We know it will look like an Energy bow. We don't know the specs


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Trueball13 said:


> I'm saving for a new elite!


I already have the money withdrawn.....i get off at 6 am...going home taking a nap...shop opens at 10....ill he there by 11 waiting to pull them out of the box like a kid on Christmas


----------



## deadduck357

Nothing new. Why do i keep checking this worthless thread.


----------



## dirtrooster

deadduck357 said:


> Nothing new. Why do i keep checking this worthless thread.


X2 I love my victory and 35, why Am I worried about it? lol


----------



## cmhall14

dirtrooster said:


> X2 I love my victory and 35, why Am I worried about it? lol


X3 lol


----------



## joffutt1

deadduck357 said:


> Nothing new. Why do i keep checking this worthless thread.


To see if it's not worthless and everyone knows but you.


----------



## WyoBowhunter21

deadduck357 said:


> Nothing new. Why do i keep checking this worthless thread.


Because it is an addiction and we can't help but hope for a leak. At least that is why I waste countless hours looking.


----------



## 573mms

On elites face book page they have a picture of the elite judge elites fastest bow to date. It says taking a look back at one of elites best bows, could that be a hint that there is a speed demon coming in the morning I really hope so!


----------



## yeroc

deadduck357 said:


> Nothing new. Why do i keep checking this worthless thread.


im with you man.i own 3 elites currently.cant afford a 4th but i would like to see if my 32,35 are gona be obsolete here in the next days or so.im pulling for elite on this go around.im hoping they can keep up with the supply and demand.


----------



## DJudge

573mms said:


> On elites face book page they have a picture of the elite judge elites fastest bow to date. It says taking a look back at one of elites best bows, could that be a hint that there is a speed demon coming in the morning I really hope so!


If it is true then my emails finally got thru as the Judge was one of the best to date.


----------



## kilerhamilton

lol, 
speedspeedspeedspeedspeedspeedspeedspeedspeed

I love my 60# xlr for hunting. So stable and accurate 
bout 250fps 
how fast do you boys need. learn to aim. ahhaa


----------



## bowtech2006

I hope this speed demon goes to 31.5" draw lol


----------



## ridgehunter70

You people.
Smh


----------



## joffutt1

I would expect the website to update at midnight. You have to imagine they don't want leaks to spoil their release.


----------



## deadduck357

joffutt1 said:


> To see if it's not worthless and everyone knows but you.


Probably so.


----------



## enkriss

ridgehunter70 said:


> You people.
> Smh


----------



## deadduck357

WyoBowhunter21 said:


> Because it is an addiction and we can't help but hope for a leak. At least that is why I waste countless hours looking.


Yep :smash:


----------



## deadduck357

joffutt1 said:


> I would expect the website to update at midnight. You have to imagine they don't want leaks to spoil their release.


Man did you really just go there? What if it's not? How early would it be if not at midnight? 1-2-6am


----------



## WyoBowhunter21

deadduck357 said:


> Man did you really just go there? What if it's not? How early would it be if not at midnight? 1-2-6am


You guys suck... Now when I have to wake up at midnight for the dog I will be tempted to check the phone. Good thing it's a Friday.


----------



## nhns4

joffutt1 said:


> I would expect the website to update at midnight. You have to imagine they don't want leaks to spoil their release.


I doubt it.


----------



## Ubet28

FlexJorgenson said:


> My e35 is pushing a 430 grain arrow 330fps. I'm willing to bet most bows on here aren't near that fast.
> 
> Amazingly smooth draw and rock solid wall is why I chose it.



I've heard it all now.


----------



## FlexJorgenson

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ubet28 said:


> I've heard it all now.


A 90lb E35 with a 31" draw would get close to those speeds with a 430gr arrow.


----------



## FlexJorgenson

Ubet28 said:


> I've heard it all now.


Gotta wear your big boy pants to shoot a big boy bow.


----------



## griffwar

FlexJorgenson said:


> Gotta wear your big boy pants to shoot a big boy bow.


Better start some leg work! lol


----------



## FlexJorgenson

griffwar said:


> Better start some leg work! lol


These legs?


----------



## PT1911

Are you squatting 495 with no belt?


----------



## pbuck

Narcissistic much? ^^^^^

Not really impressed.


----------



## [email protected]

I wish I could ban people.


----------



## hunterhewi

pbuck said:


> Narcissistic much? ^^^^^
> 
> Not really impressed.


Same here. Not impressed at all. Dont look nothing like that and i still shoot a "big boy bow" so i guess i have my big boy pants on lmfao.


----------



## muleydude

At least she shaves her armpits.


----------



## pbuck

hunterhewi said:


> Same here. Not impressed at all. Dont look nothing like that and i still shoot a "big boy bow" so i guess i have my big boy pants on lmfao.


C'mon man! You sayin you shoot an 83# bow and don't have meathead pics? ***? You're not worthy of "big boy pants".


----------



## 573mms

I could shoot that 90lb bow when I was 16, I had a 90lb pse fire flite express and the only thing I lifted was hay bales!


----------



## FEDIE316

muleydude said:


> At least she shaves her armpits.


Can't stop laughing......&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## pbuck

muleydude said:


> At least she shaves her armpits.


Just like my wife. :dontknow:


----------



## hunterhewi

pbuck said:


> C'mon man! You sayin you shoot an 83# bow and don't have meathead pics? ***? You're not worthy of "big boy pants".


Haha you wont see me post any pics like that of myself. I prefer kill pics lol! You are correct i am not worthy... Big boy pants have been removed. Id have bought a 90lber if elite still made em


----------



## deadduck357

What happened to the Elite thread? I haven't checked in 30 mins and somehow it's turned to a flex magazine thread.

Elite better update their site fast as this sht is going downhill fast. I can't imagine what will be posted on here by the morning.


----------



## yeroc

my god i leave this thread for couple hours,come back and there is pics of some dude lifting on it? what gives thats the last thing anything on here wants to see.whooptee do bud,good for you.im sure your shaved pits itch like hell lmfao


----------



## 573mms

One of these days you'll have to get a big boy rest and take that whisker biscuit off of their.


----------



## that1guy27

573mms said:


> One of these days you'll have to get a big boy rest and take that whisker biscuit off of their.


This was the first thing i noticed lol


----------



## FlexJorgenson

PT1911 said:


> Are you squatting 495 with no belt?


Yep, for reps ass to ground.


----------



## FlexJorgenson

FEDIE316 said:


> Can't stop laughing......&#55357;&#56877;


Y'all can hate all you want. When you're 260lbs and spend hours every day in the gym is nice to not smell awful and sweat any more than you have to.

And it makes me more aerodynamic for spot and stalking..


----------



## Darrens6601

WTH Am I on archery talk damn tap talk took me to some dude lifting weights ..


----------



## FlexJorgenson

that1guy27 said:


> This was the first thing i noticed lol


Biscuit is just as accurate and dependable as anything else. If it's not broke don't fix it.


----------



## pbuck

FlexJorgenson said:


> Y'all can hate all you want. When you're 260lbs and spend hours every day in the gym is nice to not smell awful and sweat any more than you have to.
> 
> And it makes me more aerodynamic for spot and stalking..


Cool story bro. Now take your bad azz self and go impress some 15 y.o. girls.


----------



## FlexJorgenson

pbuck said:


> Cool story bro. Now take your bad azz self and go impress some 15 y.o. girls.


Ha..... Oh that guy is jacked as **** and shoots a big bow let's make rude comments and hate behind a computer screen. 

I just uploaded that because somebody called BS on my bows stats.


----------



## deadduck357

FlexJorgenson said:


> Y'all can hate all you want. When you're 260lbs and spend hours every day in the gym is nice to not smell awful and sweat any more than you have to.
> 
> And it makes me more aerodynamic for spot and stalking..


Not hatin, just was expecting to see the new bows but all I saw was a man standing behind another man while squatting and thought what the Hell did I get redirected to.


----------



## 573mms

Steriods makes your junk shrink up!


----------



## griffwar

You know the hole only get's deeper if you keep digging!


----------



## deadduck357

FlexJorgenson said:


> Ha..... Oh that guy is jacked as **** and shoots a big bow let's make rude comments and hate behind a computer screen.
> 
> I just uploaded that because somebody called BS on my bows stats.


Just ride it out, you know how it works here, if you don't know then welcome. It happens to all. Lol


----------



## enkriss

Well it's Friday...??????????????????


----------



## FlexJorgenson




----------



## nhns4




----------



## ex-wolverine

Two Hours to go in Idaho




enkriss said:


> Well it's Friday...??????????????????


----------



## deadduck357

FlexJorgenson said:


> View attachment 3016154


Was wondering if we were about to see another 'Leaving the AT thread'.


----------



## pbuck

ex-wolverine said:


> Two Hours to go in Idaho


'Sup Tom. Hope all is well in potato world. Lol!


----------



## ex-wolverine

It is , It is good out here ...Looking forward to Elite tomorrow and Hoyts release...Should be good



pbuck said:


> 'Sup Tom. Hope all is well in potato world. Lol!


----------



## trucker3573

Looks like we will just get our info from dealers as they recieve bows tomorrow. I find it strange they didn't hit up their website with the new line first. Makes me wonder if they have it all together or will we be plagued with wait times again.


----------



## COArrow

I believe it showed up in the wee hours last year.


----------



## Ubet28

FlexJorgenson said:


> Gotta wear your big boy pants to shoot a big boy bow.


----------



## ghoster808

deadduck357 said:


> Was wondering if we were about to see another 'Leaving the AT thread'.


Now that's funny lmao[emoji12][emoji106]🏼


----------



## pbuck

ex-wolverine said:


> It is , It is good out here ...Looking forward to Elite tomorrow and Hoyts release...Should be good


Yes sir. Fun time of the year. 

Glad you're doing good. I have a feeling I'll be needing some new threads in the near future.


----------



## Ubet28

I can't sleep waiting for 8am to get my hands on the new elites dealer said they would have them in the morning. Sold my synergy in may. Missing her.. Hopefully the elite will out shoot my phoenix or my delta. If so one will be in the classified section by tomorrow night.

My phoenix 60lb 29in shooting 306 fully loaded string 378 grain arrow.
Delta 6 70lb 29in shooting 330 fully loaded string 378 arrow

Would love to have a elite break 300 my synergy 60lb 29in shot 278 with fully loaded string 378 grain arrow. Not bad but want a little faster.


----------



## putter83

Dealer by me got both bows in at 3 pm Thursday afternoon. Impulse 31 and 34


----------



## kyle.kelley

unless the 2016 is amazing I'll stick with my E35 or I'll grab a cheap Synergy off someone that wants to upgrdade


----------



## Ubet28

putter83 said:


> Dealer by me got both bows in at 3 pm Thursday afternoon. Impulse 31 and 34


I called my dealer as well and nothing as of 6. I'm hoping for a 28 ATA so lets hope your pulling our legs..


----------



## 573mms

putter83 said:


> Dealer by me got both bows in at 3 pm Thursday afternoon. Impulse 31 and 34


What was the specs and speeds?


----------



## deadduck357

putter83 said:


> Dealer by me got both bows in at 3 pm Thursday afternoon. Impulse 31 and 34


You see them?


----------



## Moparman340

Pics or it didn't happen!lol


----------



## putter83

I wasn't their to see them but my buddy was and he shot them, said it feels similar and have same riser as energies and synergy, new bows have 6 in brace height, updated cams and 340 ibo he said


----------



## deadduck357

putter83 said:


> I wasn't their to see them but my buddy was and he shot them, said it feels similar and have same riser as energies and synergy, new bows have 6 in brace height, updated cams and 340 ibo he said


340 on the 31" or 34"?


----------



## 573mms

If 340 is all they can do with a 6in brace I'll just have to wait on the hoyt 34 next week they are supposed to hit 340 with a 7in brace.


----------



## 573mms

He is probably rite the rep told my dealer last week 340 was going to be their fastest bow this year.


----------



## putter83

I think the 34. Price tag is $999 on them


----------



## Z-Rider

Can't see them using Impulse as the name. If they follow suit like the last 2 years

2006 & 2014 Energy
2007 & 2015 Synergy
2008? & 2016 ?

Impulse was a 2007 model built from an '06 riser and '07 pockets, limbs and cams

I can see possibly Aigil, GTO, Syn X

Or maybe the '08.5 offerings of Z28 and GT500

Could be wrong but I figured the name would be GTO or GT500


----------



## Z-Rider

Any mention of the rumored 37" Victory?


----------



## 573mms

I do know my buddy said elite told him tomorrow he would get 4 bows but don't know what they will be.


----------



## that1guy27

I just want to see these things! I'm at work till 8 am central time and if my bow shop has even one of the new bows i wont be sleeping ill be going straight there lol.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

that1guy27 said:


> I just want to see these things! I'm at work till 8 am central time and if my bow shop has even one of the new bows i wont be sleeping ill be going straight there lol.


Yep i work nights as well.. on my lunch break now...i get off at 6am...shop doesnt open til 10 but i dont think ill he able to sleep!


----------



## that1guy27

BowHuntnKY said:


> Yep i work nights as well.. on my lunch break now...i get off at 6am...shop doesnt open til 10 but i dont think ill he able to sleep!


What Shop? since not chicago is a big area haha... I'm working overtime 5pm to 8 am haha making that money incase a new bow speaks to me!!


----------



## BowHuntnKY

that1guy27 said:


> What Shop? since not chicago is a big area haha... I'm working overtime 5pm to 8 am haha making that money incase a new bow speaks to me!!


Bone shed in ottawa, il

I work 10pm-6am. Go in at 8pm if i want OT


----------



## that1guy27

BowHuntnKY said:


> Bone shed in ottawa, il
> 
> I work 10pm-6am. Go in at 8pm if i want OT


I usually work 3pm to 1130pm and work late for OT but special project at CAT, I'm hoping Presleys in bartonville got a couple in if not ottawa is 1.5 hours i think from me ill be heading that way lol.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

that1guy27 said:


> I usually work 3pm to 1130pm and work late for OT but special project at CAT, I'm hoping Presleys in bartonville got a couple in if not ottawa is 1.5 hours i think from me ill be heading that way lol.


Tyler ahould have the preview pack ...tyler at presleys is a good friend of mine shoot lots of 3d together.


----------



## that1guy27

Yea they are a silver level dealer and have a great stock of Elite so i see no reason why they wouldnt, and they open at 8am :wink:


----------



## Ubet28

that1guy27 said:


> I just want to see these things! I'm at work till 8 am central time and if my bow shop has even one of the new bows i wont be sleeping ill be going straight there lol.


I'm gonna beat you to it. Probably better head home and go to bed. I got Mik on speed dial.. I bought the only synergy they got last year the day they got it. Plan on doing the same this year.


----------



## that1guy27

Ubet28 said:


> I'm gonna beat you to it. Probably better head home and go to bed. I got Mik on speed dial..


Pshh I can technically leave here at 7 if i wanted to lol, We will just have to take turns playing with them lol I don't mind sharing with a fellow packers fan lol


I have a credit card for a reason  lol i dont plan on buying tomorrow unless its just perfect i just wanna handle them lol.


----------



## Ubet28

that1guy27 said:


> Pshh I can technically leave here at 7 if i wanted to lol, We will just have to take turns playing with them lol I don't mind sharing with a fellow packers fan lol


I'm just messing with ya.. I am thinking about going to shoot but only if it's what I am after. If it's not a 350+ or a 28 29 A2A 340 I will be waiting for obsession to drop there line before I buy anything. But I would share with a packer fan. If you were a bear fan I would just call and buy them all and sell them for half price on AT to packer fans. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Ubet28

Tyler only works part time there now.


----------



## Ubet28

that1guy27 said:


> I usually work 3pm to 1130pm and work late for OT but special project at CAT, I'm hoping Presleys in bartonville got a couple in if not ottawa is 1.5 hours i think from me ill be heading that way lol.


What building you working in? LL?


----------



## that1guy27

Building F and L at the Tech Center


----------



## that1guy27

I deal with Aaron when im in there.


----------



## Ubet28

Really there all good people in there. I also talked to Tyler allot good kid. He finally got his full time County cop job. But normally deal with Mik... I just had Aarron put a rest on for me the other day.


----------



## Killnstuff17

standsitter said:


> Speed ain't everything.


Tell me about it everyone is way to focused on that these days.


----------



## Ubet28

Killnstuff17 said:


> Tell me about it everyone is way to focused on that these days.


I agree with you. I love elites but I do agree with others they need to step it up. They at least need to offer a 350 bow. Honestly my obsessions rock my Phoenix draws and shoots just as nice as the elites I have had. It just gets the arrow there a little faster. Now my delta 6 she rips them off. But I d ok not care what anyone says no where near as smooth as my synergy was. But is 60fps faster. 

But back on the elite yea people shouldn't expect speed out of them just not typical of them. But we can hope I guess..


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Aaron...the flyn hawaiian...lol


----------



## that1guy27

BowHuntnKY said:


> Aaron...the flyn hawaiian...lol


Good ol Ponce lol, he really helped getting the Gf going (she doesn't want to listen to me but when he says the same thing shes does it hahaha) they are all great guys there. 3 more hours till i can head there!!!


----------



## Jon Rector

still nothing from Elite they are killing me. I do agree with a few of you though the bears suck.


----------



## joffutt1

Ubet28 said:


> I'm gonna beat you to it. Probably better head home and go to bed. I got Mik on speed dial.. I bought the only synergy they got last year the day they got it. Plan on doing the same this year.
> View attachment 3016433


This is some serious competition.


----------



## that1guy27

joffutt1 said:


> This is some serious competition.


We are serious about our new Elites, dont you know only the newest bows will kill deers?? LOL :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Lefty1Ghost

My wife works at a FedEx hub.....holy crap !!!! You guys are going to be very happy !!!


----------



## joffutt1

Lefty1Ghost said:


> My wife works at a FedEx hub.....holy crap !!!! You guys are going to be very happy !!!


so she opened it before delivering it?


----------



## Lefty1Ghost

joffutt1 said:


> so she opened it before delivering it?


Nope.....boxes had specs on the packaging...


----------



## joffutt1

lefty1ghost said:


> nope.....boxes had specs on the packaging...


so what are they????!!!


----------



## that1guy27

Shhh don't say yet lol I have 1 hours till pro shop opens hahaha


----------



## BowHuntnKY

that1guy27 said:


> Shhh don't say yet lol I have 1 hours till pro shop opens hahaha


What if fed ex dont get there til 5pm:darkbeer:


----------



## that1guy27

I have other stuff to grab also, bit I thought they delivered most yesterday


----------



## MELLY-MEL

What time they gonna relase?


----------



## joffutt1

Surely theres a dealer out there that will get to work early and post some pics.


----------



## that1guy27

joffutt1 said:


> Surely theres a dealer out there that will get to work early and post some pics.


I'm calling at 8 if they have then I could possibly have some pics and specs up by 830 lol


----------



## petertom

There playing with my emotions here.


----------



## joffutt1

They better hurry up because someone on here is about to spoil their party. 

A little disappointed in the promo for the new bow. Mathews and Bowtech both do counters and teasers leading up to the launch. Elite does...nothing.


----------



## hoytmatrix

The anticipation is killing me! Somebody post something!


----------



## drluka

Anyword? I heard from a dealer that they were suppose to get theirs yesterday and they did not got them. Whats going on?


----------



## Arrowhunter

me to !!


----------



## hurley39x

Ive been up since 5:30 am waiting for there new bow. Hoping its worth it


----------



## Ubet28

that1guy27 said:


> I'm calling at 8 if they have then I could possibly have some pics and specs up by 830 lol


They said UPS won't be there till around 1.


----------



## joffutt1

hurley39x said:


> Ive been up since 5:30 am waiting for there new bow. Hoping its worth it


It likely won't be. Seems like the build up to a new bow every year is met with some subtle change like shorter ATA and 5 more fps no matter what the company is.


----------



## WyoBowhunter21

Ubet28 said:


> They said UPS won't be there till around 1.


Well if that's true, my Friday at work is basically done already lol.


----------



## FromGermany

Quite funny to see that WE all are really enthusiastic to look what they will bring. Hopefully a bit better, than Bear- that was a bit dissapointing for me. Rumours for a speed bow and then...
For us in Europe it's alraedy 3pm and nothing to see...
It seems that everybody is looking for a "Speed" bow, hopefully 350, otherwise lets see what Hoyt will bring next week- they are celebrating 85 years what I have heard, they will have for sure as well something in the Pipeline....


----------



## nhns4

putter83 said:


> I wasn't their to see them but my buddy was and he shot them, said it feels similar and have same riser as energies and synergy, new bows have 6 in brace height, updated cams and 340 ibo he said


If 340 at 6" is all they get then I'll be waiting for some other releases.


----------



## Ubet28

That is the bow shop we go to sorry should of been more clear


----------



## BucksnBass525

joffutt1 said:


> It likely won't be. Seems like the build up to a new bow every year is met with some subtle change like shorter ATA and 5 more fps no matter what the company is.


As far as Elite I couldn't disagree more, but that's just me. I feel like they have made some very nice improvements to the overall line the last few years, the E35 is without question the nicest bow I have ever shot.
I am looking forward to todays release.....................


----------



## that1guy27

Ubet28 said:


> That is the bow shop we go to sorry should of been more clear


Yup no bows yet, looks like later today. Guess I should go to sleep lol. Send me a message when you hear if they show up bud.


----------



## 138104

WAAC said:


> A/Ter's
> Fed Ex Tracking shows I will have my Preview Bows tomorrow Morning about 9am Eastern time…
> WAAC


Dude, it's 9:07....where are the pictures and specs???


----------



## WAAC

Been looking for him. Nothing as of yet. I will let you all know asap.


----------



## Ubet28

that1guy27 said:


> Yup no bows yet, looks like later today. Guess I should go to sleep lol. Send me a message when you hear if they show up bud.


Will do sir


----------



## kdsberman

U guys are like me on NFL Draft Day. So....I feel your pain. I'm excited too though


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Elites forum is still down.....


----------



## nhns4

bowhuntermitch said:


> Elites forum is still down.....


It's always down. The forum has gone downhill the last year.


----------



## FromGermany

:beer:


----------



## Bowhunter_25

I'll believe a release when I see it... Not looking like today either... Better hold your breath till the 16th


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Bowhunter_25 said:


> I'll believe a release when I see it... Not looking like today either... Better hold your breath till the 16th


It's today.


----------



## Huntin Hard




----------



## Huntin Hard




----------



## PSE 2374

Awesome


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Booooooooom! And in KUIU! :hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2:


----------



## FromGermany

The wait hurts, hopefully it will not take as long for Hoyt to unveal their new bows next week.


----------



## joffutt1

Still 4.4 lbs?


----------



## nhns4

Hmm


----------



## trial153

Yawn


----------



## FromGermany

Wow impressed, but not for the weight.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Haven't seen the other bow. Just this one so far


----------



## joffutt1

We'll post the pic of the whole bow!!


----------



## Purabura

In Kuiu thats great!!!


----------



## hoytmatrix

So the cat's out of the bag before Elite even updates the website. I don't really understand that but oh well. Glad to finally see some specs.


----------



## bowhunt-R

somebody post pics of the entire bow!


----------



## Huntin Hard

joffutt1 said:


> We'll post the pic of the whole bow!!


Can't do that. The guy only posted the pictures I've posted so far


----------



## trucker3573

See they still cant come up with new names either. I pass on that one. Think i can get a pulse for like 300 to 350


----------



## trucker3573

Huntin Hard said:


> Can't do that. The guy only posted the pictures I've posted so far


Make sure you thank him for the pic of the cam....lol


----------



## bowhuntermitch

trucker3573 said:


> See they still cant come up with new names either. I pass on that one. Think i can get a pulse for like 300 to 350


They've had an IMpulse before?


----------



## enkriss

6" BH and 337-340 IBO....meh....


----------



## 188088

If you look close at the impulse lettering on the back side it says synergy.


----------



## pbuck

trucker3573 said:


> See they still cant come up with new names either. I pass on that one. Think i can get a pulse for like 300 to 350


Names don't kill deer. Lol!


----------



## craigxt

I am guessing the other bow will be an Impulse 32 or 31


----------



## nhns4

trial153 said:


> Yawn


Hoping the 31" ata is faster. But so far I'm with ya 3


----------



## hoytmatrix

Looks like there was some truth to the Impulse 34. Now to see if there's a 31 as well.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Elite has my interest now with that speed and KUIU camo!


----------



## hoefj

bowhuntermitch said:


> They've had an IMpulse before?











07. Very few made. They were made kind of a factory Frankenstein now. Made from other bow parts


----------



## Z-Rider

Yes, 2007 Impulse

Used 06 Energy riser and 07 pockets and cams. I owned one, was a nice bow. So few made that some did not even have serial numbers. Last count we believe only 20-30 were ever built.


----------



## hoytmatrix

donny.brooke said:


> If you look close at the impulse lettering on the back side it says synergy.


I saw the same thing as well.


----------



## attackone

they were suppose to be keeping the synergy, probably offered in the kuiu camo


----------



## bowhuntermitch

hoefj said:


> View attachment 3017194
> 
> 
> 07. Very few made. They were made kind of a factory Frankenstein now. Made from other bow parts


I stand corrected!


----------



## Outback Man

A slower heavier Pulse...that seems exciting...


----------



## enkriss

trucker3573 said:


> See they still cant come up with new names either. I pass on that one. Think i can get a pulse for like 300 to 350


That's pretty lame...lol. I wonder when they are going to get to the GTO remake....


----------



## trial153

Vias and Verde will look great on them ....I will give them that.


----------



## little buddy

330 and a 6"brace height?


----------



## joffutt1

I don't think those are the new bows. They are just the ones already in the line for 2016.


----------



## enkriss

trial153 said:


> Vias and Verde will look great on them ....I will give them that.


I wonder how you know that one....:darkbeer:


----------



## nhns4

little buddy said:


> 330 and a 6"brace height?


340


----------



## enkriss

nhns4 said:


> 340


337....lol


----------



## nhns4

enkriss said:


> 337....lol


Least they didn't use obsessions UPTO 340


----------



## HoosierArcher88

4.4#'s, 6"BH with an "Up to" 340 IBO....kind of a let down :/


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I was wondering if both Vias and Verde was going to be offered. I think Verde will be amazing.


----------



## craigxt

If it is like most Elites it will make 340 though with the correct draw length.


----------



## enkriss

nhns4 said:


> Least they didn't use obsessions UPTO 340


You mean "upto 356" but only do 340...true....ha!


----------



## Sean T.

outback man said:


> a slower heavier pulse...that seems exciting...


bingo


----------



## COArrow

Hopefully it draws better than a pulse or judge, will certainly have my attention. Was not a fan of the previous Elite speed bows, harsh for the performance. Also love the new Vias pattern from Kuiu, worked well for me this fall


----------



## BucksnBass525

Awesome hunting specs, cant wait to see em in that camo!!


----------



## bowhuntermitch

This is great! Typical new release response from the AT crowd. We haven't even seen the whole bow let alone shot it! 

"It's too heavy"
"ONLY 340FPs? PSSSHT"
"They can't even come up with a new name"

You guys sound like my wife!


----------



## Huntin Hard

craigxt said:


> If it is like most Elites it will make 340 though with the correct draw length.


My e35 is coming in at 339 IBO. I'm sure this one will come in around 349 with proper strings and tune.


----------



## Therut

I agree Mitch!! Comparing it to the Pulse, atleast this one may actually tune to the center of the riser!!


----------



## enkriss

bowhuntermitch said:


> This is great! Typical new release response from the AT crowd. We haven't even seen the whole bow let alone shot it!
> 
> "It's too heavy"
> "ONLY 340FPs? PSSSHT"
> "They can't even come up with a new name"
> 
> You guys sound like my wife!


Sometimes seeing specs is enough.


----------



## trial153

The Pulse was harsh.....???


----------



## BucksnBass525

The Energy shoots / feels much much better than my Pulse ever did, if these are built on the caged riser concept with the revisions they have made it will be a much better bow than the Pulse IMO.


----------



## Huntin Hard




----------



## trial153

The only thing that I don't like is the 4.4 mass weight. ....4 would have been fine and sub 4 wouldn't have been better .


----------



## Speedfreak413

i see what you did there:banana:


----------



## Sean T.

COArrow said:


> Hopefully it draws better than a pulse or judge, will certainly have my attention. Was not a fan of the previous Elite speed bows, harsh for the performance.


My Pulse is one of the smoothest drawing bows I have ever owned, and I have owned almost all the newer ones and a few of the pre Pete bows.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Energy 35 with 70 and 60 lb limbs for sale if anyone is interested. Will make you a good deal!

Ordering a impulse 34!


----------



## trial153

enkriss said:


> I wonder how you know that one....:darkbeer:


Want to buy a limb?


----------



## attackone

Huntin Hard said:


> My e35 is coming in at 339 IBO. I'm sure this one will come in around 349 with proper strings and tune.


What are your specs


----------



## rodney482




----------



## eclark53520

trial153 said:


> The only thing that I don't like is the 4.4 mass weight. ....4 would have been fine and sub 4 wouldn't have been better .


6 oz makes that much of a difference?


----------



## Huntin Hard

attackone said:


> What are your specs


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Sean T. said:


> My Pulse is one of the smoothest drawing bows I have ever owned, and I have owned almost all the newer ones and a few of the pre Pete bows.


Don't worry. You will be able to get a new Pulse 35 in about 5 years when they use up all of the rest of Kevin's bow names and have to start reusing their own.


----------



## nhns4

eclark53520 said:


> 6 oz makes that much of a difference?


Short me 6oz on my beer and I'll be pizzed


----------



## Outback Man

TexasCanesFan said:


> Don't worry. You will be able to get a new Pulse 35 in about 5 years when they use up all of the rest of Kevin's bow names and have to start reusing their own.


Think it will have yokes on it by then???


----------



## WyoBowhunter21




----------



## nhns4

TexasCanesFan said:


> Don't worry. You will be able to get a new Pulse 35 in about 5 years when they use up all of the rest of Kevin's bow names and have to start reusing their own.


Moxie Prostaff yet[emoji23] ?


----------



## trial153

eclark53520 said:


> 6 oz makes that much of a difference?


Yea it does.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Huntin Hard said:


>


Did you shoot your bow through a chrono to get 339?


----------



## pbuck

BucksnBass525 said:


> The Energy shoots / feels much much better than my Pulse ever did, if these are built on the caged riser concept with the revisions they have made it will be a much better bow than the Pulse IMO.


Exactly. Much better platform.


----------



## Lefty1Ghost

Help !!! I dry fired my new Impulse !!!


----------



## FEDIE316

Sean T. said:


> My Pulse is one of the smoothest drawing bows I have ever owned, and I have owned almost all the newer ones and a few of the pre Pete bows.


I agree, I sold my E35 and kept the Pulse. It also broadhead tuned at 13/16, seems perfect to me.


----------



## straightedge123

eclark53520 said:


> 6 oz makes that much of a difference?


As a percentage of the bow weight, yes. I would also prefer something not exceeding 4......


----------



## enkriss

Bummer.... I was hoping they were going to go with the victory style grip. Oh well...



WyoBowhunter21 said:


>


----------



## attackone

Lefty1Ghost said:


> Help !!! I dry fired my new Impulse !!!


hahaha


----------



## MX9799

eclark53520 said:


> 6 oz makes that much of a difference?


That always leaves me scratching my head as well...........


----------



## eclark53520

trial153 said:


> Yea it does.


Maybe to people that don't shoot their bows...just look at the specs.


----------



## Z-Rider




----------



## patmc81

Grip looks straighter to me. I can hope.


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

COArrow said:


> Hopefully it draws better than a pulse or judge, will certainly have my attention. Was not a fan of the previous Elite speed bows, harsh for the performance. Also love the new Vias pattern from Kuiu, worked well for me this fall


The Pulse was one of the smoothest bows I think I have ever shot. By a good margin.


----------



## enkriss

What's up with that dumbass cutout next to the Berger hole? Why did they start doing that?


----------



## nhns4

Want the specs on the shorter bow.


----------



## 138104

Well, excitement over. The GT500 still reigns!


----------



## TexasCanesFan

nhns4 said:


> Moxie Prostaff yet ?


The P word.   

Is it worse to reuse old names on new bows or to put new names on old bows???


----------



## Huntin Hard

bowhuntermitch said:


> Did you shoot your bow through a chrono to get 339?


No I did the calculations. It comes in at 339 IBO not 339 FPS


----------



## JDUB007

Lame... they need a 6" brace height to get 340fps...when they can do it with a 7" BH I'll get my wallet out.


----------



## nhns4

TexasCanesFan said:


> The P word.
> 
> Is it worse to reuse old names on new bows or to put new names on old bows???


Or turn turn bow name into a company. 

I'd think it's cheaper to reuse a name already trademarked or whatever they do. Names don't bother me either way unless it's Strother.


----------



## BucksnBass525

perry24 said:


> well, excitement over. The gt500 still reigns!


not


----------



## Karbon

does Pete have 2 inch platforms?


----------



## attackone

Huntin Hard said:


> No I did the calculations. It comes in at 339 IBO not 339 FPS


huh?


----------



## 138104

BucksnBass525 said:


> not


That's your opinion. I owned an E35 and sold it to go back to a GT. I shoot the GT better.

The Kuiu is a nice option though.


----------



## nhns4

Karbon said:


> does Pete have 2 inch platforms?


You noticed that too?


----------



## TexasCanesFan

nhns4 said:


> Or turn turn bow name into a company.
> 
> I'd think it's cheaper to reuse a name already trademarked or whatever they do. Names don't bother me either way unless it's Strother.


All of it is ridiculous.


----------



## 4by4buck

Karbon said:


> does Pete have 2 inch platforms?


lol.....sure looks like it


----------



## enkriss

nhns4 said:


> Or turn turn bow name into a company.
> 
> I'd think it's cheaper to reuse a name already trademarked or whatever they do. Names don't bother me either way unless it's Strother.


The names get confusing... Makes no sense to reuse them. It annoys me!


----------



## nhns4

TexasCanesFan said:


> All of it is ridiculous.


I like the no cam. This year it's the no limbs. It's all hogwash just give me a bow I can shoot.


----------



## E-2

Anybody have a vimeo account and know how to imbed videos??? TOGLLC just posted their elite 2016 video.

link = https://vimeo.com/141805962


----------



## Schneeder

Kuiu colors. That is cool.


----------



## attackone

that titanium color looks sweet!


----------



## E-2

Victory grip is on the E35 and Impulse 34. Victory comes in all camo offerings now along with 3 new anodized colors.

Yeah, I'm probably gonna take the shootability challenge this weekend.


----------



## nhns4

And the 31 specs are????????


----------



## Schneeder

So there is an Impulse 31 and 34. I wonder if either come in a 25 inch draw. If so I may have to upgrade after this season.


----------



## patmc81

Nice love the victory grip option. Girlfriend saw the purple and said keep me away from the dealer lol


----------



## HADS DAD

I guess there is no new target bow.


----------



## X-file

Oh no. That's not good. The v grip on the e35 and the impulse 34. That could get very expensive for me


----------



## pbuck

Let's see...

New grip....check

Mid 30" AtA.....check 

340 IBO.....check

New camo.....check 

Pretty much what most were asking for. 

And y'all are *****ing about a name. Smh.


----------



## standsitter

trial153 said:


> The Pulse was harsh.....???


Yes.


----------



## nhns4

pbuck said:


> Let's see...
> 
> New grip....check
> 
> Mid 30" AtA.....check
> 
> 340 IBO.....check
> 
> New camo.....check
> 
> Pretty much what most were asking for.
> 
> And y'all are *****ing about a name. Smh.


----------



## Doebuster

IMO they have a winner winner chicken dinner ! That 34 with the v grip in the new camo should be very nice !


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

Victory grip and titanium finish on the E35....Ugh...There goes my Christmas savings...


----------



## maxxis88

pbuck said:


> Let's see...
> 
> New grip....check
> 
> Mid 30" AtA.....check
> 
> 340 IBO.....check
> 
> New camo.....check
> 
> Pretty much what most were asking for.
> 
> And y'all are *****ing about a name. Smh.


There'll always be something. Some people need to invent stuff to Bi!ch about!!


----------



## pointndog

Next question if ordered today, when will it come in. Thinking Kuiu Impulse 34 with V grip.


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

pointndog said:


> Next question if ordered today, when will it come in. Thinking Kuiu Impulse 34 with V grip.


4-8 weeks.

9-12 weeks on the anodized.


----------



## pointndog

WhiskeyZulu said:


> 4-8 weeks.


Well that sucks... Be after the rut, no hurry then.


----------



## enkriss

Is the V grip available on camo bows or just the anodize target colors?


----------



## JTrean

Wow, impulse in kuiu Verde is awesome.


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

enkriss said:


> Is the V grip available on camo bows or just the anodize target colors?


Available on all E35, Vic, Synergy and Impulse


----------



## enkriss

WhiskeyZulu said:


> Available on all E35, Vic, Synergy and Impulse



Hmmm.... kuiu with the V grip...:embara:


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Wonder if preview pack has 34 with V grip..? Guess ill find out in 30 mins


----------



## trial153

standsitter said:


> Yes.


You fell off your tree ...


----------



## Ubet28

nhns4 said:


> Least they didn't use obsessions UPTO 340


Obsession bows will always be faster then Elites. Elites will always be smoother


----------



## joffutt1

maxxis88 said:


> There'll always be something. Some people need to invent stuff to Bi!ch about!!


If they would have came in at 4 lbs I would have sold my bow on the spot for one.


----------



## Arrowhunter

where are the good pics at??


----------



## Ryjax

Very interested in this lineup. I can't wait to test the impulse!
Does anyone have the actual specs?


----------



## Z-Rider

pbuck said:


> Let's see...
> 
> New grip....check
> 
> Mid 30" AtA.....check
> 
> 340 IBO.....check
> 
> New camo.....check
> 
> Pretty much what most were asking for.
> 
> And y'all are *****ing about a name. Smh.


Yep, order will be placed before nightfall!


----------



## bstring

eclark53520 said:


> 6 oz makes that much of a difference?


Agreed. He must have a tough time holding that bottle of water.


----------



## Z-Rider

Ryjax said:


> Very interested in this lineup. I can't wait to test the impulse!
> Does anyone have the actual specs?


----------



## Z-Rider

Few pics


----------



## Flattop

I don't have an elite.... yet been thinking about an e35 so not too familiar with these bows shot bow tech for 10 yes now so what advantage is the v grip


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Nothing for the short draw guys....hope the 31 goes under 27 inches.


----------



## BradMc26

I am in no way an Elite fanboy. 

But IMO their 2016 line-up is the most impressive so far. Looks like they have addressed all of their customers wishes. If these bows hold and draw like a typical Elite, and hit their IBO, they are going to sell a ton of them.


----------



## MX9799

enkriss said:


> *What's up with that dumbass cutout next to the Berger hole*? Why did they start doing that?


To make the riser lighter. They gotta do something to try to please these skinny armed folks that can't handle lifting a bow that weighs an ounce over 4 pounds..........


----------



## Ubet28

enkriss said:


> You mean "upto 356" but only do 340...true....ha!


Love people who try and bash Obsession.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2384652

I want to add I love elite bows as well.


----------



## bowman69

I can almost hear the classifieds being typed for E32s and 35s


----------



## WyoBowhunter21

I am going to give my local shop here as soon as they open and try to shoot one. If not I may be looking for a E32, Synergy, or E35... Good release!


----------



## trial153

bstring said:


> Agreed. He must have a tough time holding that bottle of water.


For those of us that actually walk more than 100 yards to their 12 foot Kmart ladder stands. 8 ounces is 8 ounces more we can put in our packs and be carrying something we actually need instead of deadweight.


----------



## attackone

bowman69 said:


> I can almost hear the classifieds being typed for E32s and 35s


my 35 will be staying with me, gain 5-10 fps and losing 1" bh doesnt really do it for me...but it seems like a good line up


----------



## bstring

MX9799 said:


> To make the riser lighter. They gotta do something to try to please these skinny armed folks that can't handle lifting a bow that weighs an ounce over 4 pounds..........


Hahahahaha. Skinny arm boys. Now that is funny. It must be murder on them to carry a 12 piece bucket of chicken too. With a bottle of water. Whew.


----------



## Schneeder

bowhuntercoop said:


> Nothing for the short draw guys....hope the 31 goes under 27 inches.


It always seems everyone thinks 27 inches in short draw. I'd love to have 27. Anything under 27 is short imo.


----------



## trial153

bstring said:


> Hahahahaha. Skinny arm boys. Now that is funny. It must be murder on them to carry a 12 piece bucket of chicken too. With a bottle of water. Whew.


Do you practice at being a moron or does it come natural to you?


----------



## joffutt1

trial153 said:


> Do you practice at being a moron or does it come natural to you?


Careful. Don't want to get the ban hammer over that stuff.


----------



## bstring

trial153 said:


> Do you practice at being a moron or does it come natural to you?


Even if I was a moron at least I don't gripe about 6oz. Maybe you should go to the gym a little more instead of sitting at home typing on a keyboard and taping up your glasses.


----------



## Z-Rider

The V grip alone is the seller for me. I love the original grip, but can say the V grip on my Victory is amazing and so repeatable.


----------



## chaded

Did I miss it or is there not a shorter bow too?


----------



## bowman69

attackone said:


> my 35 will be staying with me, gain 5-10 fps and losing 1" bh doesnt really do it for me...but it seems like a good line up


I meant for the grip on the 35... But trust me some guys would sell their left foot for 5fps... But those are also the guys who tell their "bros" that they are shooting 340fps @ 27"... And their arrow weights 400grs cause it says it in the side of the shaft


----------



## jmann28

Pro shop has them in. Neither of these have the victory grip he says. Anyone know if it's a separate option?


----------



## pbuck

trial153 said:


> For those of us that actually walk more than 100 yards to their 12 foot Kmart ladder stands. 8 ounces is 8 ounces more we can put in our packs and be carrying something we actually need instead of deadweight.


Lol! That's a hard concept for some to understand.


----------



## rsully661

Z-Rider said:


> The V grip alone is the seller for me. I love the original grip, but can say the V grip on my Victory is amazing and so repeatable.


The v grip only comes on ninja or anodized bows not on any camo


----------



## bowman69

jmann28 said:


> View attachment 3017562
> 
> 
> Pro shop has them in. Neither of these have the victory grip he says. Anyone know if it's a separate option?


I understand it an option for either or...Guesting most shops will shelf the standard with side plates ...


----------



## Ryjax

Z-Rider said:


>


I really like those specs! A 34 in 80# would be smooth with plenty of speed. My only complaint with elite was their grip, but the new grip is great.


----------



## pointndog

rsully661 said:


> The v grip only comes on ninja or anodized bows not on any camo


Nothing against you. But I really hope your wrong.


----------



## bstring

pbuck said:


> Lol! That's a hard concept for some to understand.


Well. I guess you could have spent less on your deer stand and got a mode of transportation so you could get yourself to a stand without having to carry that extra bottle of water. Hard concepts to get indeed.


----------



## Z-Rider

pointndog said:


> Nothing against you. But I really hope your wrong.


Pete made it sound like the V grip was available in E35, Impulse 34, Spirit and Synergy. He made no reference to a particular finish for availability. 

Hope it comes on the camo as well

I know it's on the Victory which is now available in all camo patterns.


----------



## 138104

OK, the new grip option intrigues me if it is available in Kuiu.


----------



## eclark53520

trial153 said:


> For those of us that actually walk more than 100 yards to their 12 foot Kmart ladder stands. 8 ounces is 8 ounces more we can put in our packs and be carrying something we actually need instead of deadweight.


My shortest walk into public is 3/4 mile...longest is almost 3. When my backpack/stand/bow weighs 35lbs, 6oz doesn't make any difference. None. I have almost a full pound in stabilizer weights between my front and rear stab...

If 6oz on the bow makes a difference for you packing in, you're conditioning needs some work.


----------



## BlackJack84

Any spec's on the Impulse 31 yet?


----------



## Eliteone2383

Lol at people complaining about carrying "dead weight" a short distance to their stands. Most of you couldnt last a hour trekking up and down a mountain on a elk hunt. I think a few extra ounces are the least of your worries. Sounds like cardio workouts are needed.


----------



## WyoBowhunter21

Has anyone seen the prices for the new ones? I hope they are not in the $1500 range.


----------



## seiowabow

What are the specs on the short ata bow?


----------



## bowman69

On my way to shot it...


----------



## eclark53520

WyoBowhunter21 said:


> Has anyone seen the prices for the new ones? I hope they are not in the $1500 range.


If past trends are kept, they'll be either 949.99 or 999.99.


----------



## enkriss

bowman69 said:


> I understand it an option for either or...Guesting most shops will shelf the standard with side plates ...


The short one is not available with the V grip I thought? Just the longer ATA versions


----------



## CKI

Impulse 31 

ATA 31"
Brace - 6"
IBO @ 30" 340-343


----------



## rsully661

pointndog said:


> Nothing against you. But I really hope your wrong.


Straight from my rep when I tried ordering the v grip in a few of the camo option, it's a no go, had to order a grip for it cause the v grip is a no go for camo. Sorry bro was hurt myself


----------



## seiowabow

CKI said:


> Impulse 31
> 
> ATA 31"
> Brace - 6"
> IBO @ 30" 340-343


Thanks


----------



## deadduck357

I really don't see why so many are complaining. This addition makes a very complete line up for Elite. Short and longer ATA, 7" and 6" with some added speed without going so drastic to loose what Elite is know for. Sure there's no carbon bow or speed bow but did anyone really expect ELITE to come out with a 5" BH speed bow. Be for real. Nothing earth shattering but a good complete line up.


----------



## bub77

deadduck357 said:


> I really don't see why so many are complaining. This addition makes a very complete line up for Elite. Short and longer ATA, 7" and 6" with some added speed without going so drastic to loose what Elite is know for. Sure there's no carbon bow or speed bow but did anyone really expect ELITE to come out with a 5" BH speed bow. Be for real. Nothing earth shattering but a good complete line up.


Yep i agree, i see a Impulse in Kuiu Vias in my future. Now the question is will it be the 31 or 34?? Time will tell


----------



## that1guy27

The v grip on a 35 has me tempted but I can't justify the cost just to have a slightly different grip, I'll be waiting for the first few impulse 34 to hit the classifieds lol


----------



## ghostgoblin22

some of you need to get to the gym if you're complaining about 8oz or less....my god, bunch of pansies on this site now


----------



## MiStickSlinger

ghostgoblin22 said:


> some of you need to get to the gym if you're complaining about 8oz or less....my god, bunch of pansies on this site now


lol my thoughts exactly


----------



## trial153

eclark53520 said:


> My shortest walk into public is 3/4 mile...longest is almost 3. When my backpack/stand/bow weighs 35lbs, 6oz doesn't make any difference. None. I have almost a full pound in stabilizer weights between my front and rear stab...
> 
> If 6oz on the bow makes a difference for you packing in, you're conditioning needs some work.


I just came over from a hunt that I did 47 miles in six days ( on my fit bit in case you're wondering how I knew that) Thanks but 6 ounces in weight mean something to me when I don't have to carry it.


----------



## Skeeter 58

The 34 looks very good IMO. I like the IBO IF it actually hits it. Looking forward to shooting one ASAP. 

The 31 is a different cat, though. The riser is way too reflexed for this old boy. With it's short ATA and 6" bh, it will most likely be easy to torque. I'm sure it shoots just fine for those that maintains perfect form. 

Overall, I think Elite has done another fine job IF the felt draw is not too harsh. 

Skeet.


----------



## onza08

What did they do to the Synergy?


----------



## CRISSMAN6903

I wonder what they're going to release for 2017 now? Jk jk


----------



## bstring

ghostgoblin22 said:


> some of you need to get to the gym if you're complaining about 8oz or less....my god, bunch of pansies on this site now


Thank you. Can't you just see the Indians complaining to Geronimo. " me no like dis bow. Too heavy. Take off rabbit fur. Make easier to shoot. Make easier to carry on buffalo hunt." Right after that Geronimo throws him over a cliff for being a girly man


----------



## Ubet28

that1guy27 said:


> The v grip on a 35 has me tempted but I can't justify the cost just to have a slightly different grip, I'll be waiting for the first few impulse 34 to hit the classifieds lol


Did you go shoot


----------



## 138104

All the other manufactures have found ways to trim their bows down to 4# except for Elite. Why would I lug an extra 6 oz around if I didn't have to?


----------



## bowman69

bstring said:


> Thank you. Can't you just see the Indians complaining to Geronimo. " me no like dis bow. Too heavy. Take off rabbit fur. Make easier to shoot. Make easier to carry on buffalo hunt." Right after that Geronimo throws him over a cliff for being a girly man


OMG my stomach hurts... I keep thinking where these guys find 6oz beer bottles


----------



## that1guy27

Ubet28 said:


> Did you go shoot


Not yet lol they haven't came in as far as I know yet. Just going by looks and specs. I love the victory for the grip, and if the impulse draws similar to my e35 just a little faster with a better grip I'd be in for one.


----------



## Ubet28

that1guy27 said:


> Not yet lol they haven't came in as far as I know yet. Just going by looks and specs. I love the victory for the grip, and if the impulse draws similar to my e35 just a little faster with a better grip I'd be in for one.


Ignore pm there in just talked to them. 4 60lb 2 34 1 31 and a synergy


----------



## that1guy27

Ubet28 said:


> Ignore pm there in just talked to them. 4 60lb 2 34 1 31 and a synergy


So they are there then? You going to check them out.


----------



## Skeeter 58

ghostgoblin22 said:


> some of you need to get to the gym if you're complaining about 8oz or less....my god, bunch of pansies on this site now


Ya know, I lived out west in the big mountains for a lot of years. I would pack sometimes for days until I got my animal. Higher elevation means the air is thinner. Then when I got my critter I had to pack it out. I was in my prime then and still at the end of the hunt every ounce felt like pounds. 

Now days, I'm living with a disability that has a huge impact on my muscles and leave me weak. So yeah, 6 ounces more for the bow, a heavier stab, heavier sight, heavier quiver, it all adds up to a few more pounds. IMO much better to start off light and put the weight on as you need it rather than starting off heavy and getting heavier yet. 

It is what it is in terms of the mass weight of the new Elites and I'm not complaining about it. Just stating some facts. When you all get older I hope some of you tough guys that's making fun of others don't have to go through what some of us do. 

Happy Shooting. 

Skeet.


----------



## Ubet28

that1guy27 said:


> So they are there then? You going to check them out.


Yes 28 In and 29 no mods not sure I know if I do it will be like a kid in a candy store. And I'm not sure It is what I want by the time I load the string and 378 grain arrow at 60lb I will probably be looking at 300 realistically


----------



## that1guy27

Ubet28 said:


> Yes 28 In and 29 no mods


I shoot 28.5 so they should work for playing with lol


----------



## ghostgoblin22

Skeeter 58 said:


> Ya know, I lived out west in the big mountains for a lot of years. I would pack sometimes for days until I got my animal. Higher elevation means the air is thinner. Then when I got my critter I had to pack it out. I was in my prime then and still at the end of the hunt every ounce felt like pounds.
> 
> Now days, I'm living with a disability that has a huge impact on my muscles and leave me weak. So yeah, 6 ounces more for the bow, a heavier stab, heavier sight, heavier quiver, it all adds up to a few more pounds. IMO much better to start off light and put the weight on as you need it rather than starting off heavy and getting heavier yet.
> 
> It is what it is in terms of the mass weight of the new Elites and I'm not complaining about it. Just stating some facts.
> 
> JMO.
> 
> Skeet.


I understand if you have a disability, I have hurt shoulders , bad knees from baseball, golf and football, but I still run 25 miles a week and still hunt with a 8 pound bow and still walk 4-5 miles with about 20-40lbs of equipment on my back when I'm still hunting


----------



## Skeeter 58

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I understand if you have a disability, I have hurt shoulders , bad knees from baseball, golf and football, but I still run 25 miles a week and still hunt with a 8 pound bow and still walk 4-5 miles with about 20-40lbs of equipment on my back when I'm still hunting


I was a runner too most of my life. I used to love to run every day I could. It kept me in good shape for hiking the big mountains where I lived. Very few people could out walk me in the high country. 

Enjoy it while you can, bro. Life is short.

Skeet.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Just got done shooting them.....

Faster yes... louder then synergy oh hell yes. Synergy is wayyyyy quiter

Not impressed really...making a weird clunk sound at the shot...like the older athens.


----------



## Skeeter 58

BowHuntnKY said:


> Just got done shooting them.....
> 
> Faster yes... louder then synergy oh hell yes. Synergy is wayyyyy quiter
> 
> Not impressed really...making a weird clunk sound at the shot...like the older athens.


Is the bow actually in tune and was it set to your specs?


----------



## that1guy27

Ubet28 said:


> Yes 28 In and 29 no mods not sure I know if I do it will be like a kid in a candy store. And I'm not sure It is what I want by the time I load the string and 378 grain arrow at 60lb I will probably be looking at 300 realistically


I just plan to fondle, I wouldn't want a 60# and I'd want a v grip the ones they got in are side plate style..

Tyler said he shot both impulses, said they shoot great. He said the 31 pulls like the energy series but the 34 has a load up spot you can feel during draw but it's not bad. No mention of noise or shock.


----------



## Z-Rider

Elite's website is updated


----------



## Schneeder

Well neither goes down to my draw length. Sad but good because I can't possibly spend more money on a new bow.


----------



## Ubet28

that1guy27 said:


> I shoot 28.5 so they should work for playing with lol


Not gonna go. If I do I will buy. I'm gonna go and shoot my delta and Phoenix and pick up a new Axcell site. Get my stasis dialed in and save some cash.


----------



## pbuck

So, it's accetable for people who hike and hunt the back country to fret about the grams and ounces they're carrying in their pack. Cutting handles off spoons, buying Ti cookwear and the lightest tents and sleeping bags, the smallest stoves. Obviously a few ounces makes a difference or they'd all be carrying propane grills and those big, family tent sets you buy at Wally world. But if they want a lighter bow to carry they're being wimpy?


----------



## 573mms

The 31 is the quietest bow I have ever shot, quieter than the htr.


----------



## that1guy27

I'm going to go just because they don't have the draw weight or right mod for me it will keep me from buying lol.. I'm waiting on parts to come back for my e35 so I can't shoot yet lol


----------



## Ubet28

that1guy27 said:


> I just plan to fondle, I wouldn't want a 60# and I'd want a v grip the ones they got in are side plate style..
> 
> Tyler said he shot both impulses, said they shoot great. He said the 31 pulls like the energy series but the 34 has a load up spot you can feel during draw but it's not bad. No mention of noise or shock.


Shoot if Tyler is there he would have me talked to into a new bow for sure. I bought the first synergy that landed last year. Not gonna feed my addiction this year. I'm afraid of a bow junkie relapse. 

I am actually gonna quit reading these posts cause quietest bow comments and 31 a2a are rite up my alley not to mention it's in 29 and black I'm sold before I get there


----------



## nicko

573mms said:


> The 31 is the quietest bow I have ever shot, quieter than the htr.


Can you compare the draw cycle against any other Elite bows you have shot?


----------



## eclark53520

trial153 said:


> I just came over from a hunt that I did 47 miles in six days ( on my fit bit in case you're wondering how I knew that) Thanks but 6 ounces in weight mean something to me when I don't have to carry it.


My sister has a fitbit....

She walked around the block, told her it was 2.5 miles...lmao, she was super excited till i showed her on a map that it was barely a third mile....


Sooo...yeah. They're not exactly reliable from my (admittedly limited) experience....

Good for you tho...Do you empty your bladder every 15 minutes so you don't carry an extra 6oz of urine?


----------



## bowman69




----------



## 4IDARCHER

If the 31 is fast AND silent AND offered in Kuiu it will be VERY hard from me to turn down.


----------



## ex-wolverine

The 34 with those speeds at my draw length according to the new chart is right up my alley .. I loved the accuracy and ease of tuning and shooting of the e35 but just a tad to slow for my 27.5 draw 

Good job elite


----------



## COArrow

4IDARCHER said:


> If the 31 is fast AND silent AND offered in Kuiu it will be VERY hard from me to turn down.


I agree, just put a text into my dealer


----------



## COArrow

I do a lot of back country hunting and hiking. Recently took my 2 year along on a 12 mile day jaunt. I forced her to skip lunch to save a few ounces as she rides most of the way in my pack. Glad I did or we might not have made it back safely;-)


----------



## bowman69

I've only shot elite in the shop but many many times...So here's my assessment... It's a little more humpy towards the end of the draw but it was 1-1/2 to long draw...There is very little vibe after the shoot and almost not top half kick back like I have notice although slight on the E35...The grip to me is a little less high wrist... Again just my opinion go shoot it for yourself it is one sweet bow...Love the grip wish they had mods so I could have shot it at my DL


----------



## Ryjax

573mms said:


> The 31 is the quietest bow I have ever shot, quieter than the htr.


For real?


----------



## Ubet28

If she is as quiet as this ol girl was I would have a real hard time walking away. I miss my synergy if she only shot over 300 I never would of sold her.


----------



## craigxt

What I would like to know if I ordered a black Impulse 34 would the cams, limb pockets, and cable slide be anodized.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

The cams for the impulse 31 and 34 interchangeable?
We see each is labeled im34 and im31..? Havent heard back from rep


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Ryjax said:


> For real?


It is very very quiet


----------



## BucksnBass525

573mms said:


> The 31 is the quietest bow I have ever shot, quieter than the htr.


Damn, the 31 is going to be a killing machine!!!!!


----------



## bstring

I've heard that the black is .3oz lighter than the camo and if you take the wooden side plates off you might save your other .3oz. So there. Now you've saved your 6oz.


----------



## Ryjax

bstring said:


> I've heard that the black is .3oz lighter than the camo and if you take the wooden side plates off you might save your other .3oz. So there. Now you've saved your 6oz.


I'm not sure .3oz + .3oz = 6oz.... I think it would be more like .6oz


----------



## 138104

ProKote, powdercoat, or anodized cams?


----------



## seiowabow

BowHuntnKY said:


> It is very very quiet


Hard decisions between that and the 34.


----------



## Ryjax

BowHuntnKY said:


> It is very very quiet


To say it's quieter than the HTR to the point where you can actually tell the difference is basically saying it makes no noise... Definitely want to shoot one soon


----------



## Jaliv92

Way to go Elite.Bad a** finish options , more speed,The new riser design looks great ,and awesome choice with the victory grip !!!!!!


----------



## Double B

I kept hearing rumors of a 37 in bow like the energy bows
Was hope to see it today but oh well.


----------



## bstring

Ryjax said:


> I'm not sure .3oz + .3oz = 6oz.... I think it would be more like .6oz


Oooo even better. Now they can pack a small bottle of water and won't have to pee as often. Weight savings at its highest level.


----------



## seiowabow

Msrp?


----------



## attackone

bowman69 said:


> I meant for the grip on the 35... But trust me some guys would sell their left foot for 5fps... But those are also the guys who tell their "bros" that they are shooting 340fps @ 27"... And their arrow weights 400grs cause it says it in the side of the shaft


i know sad isnt it


----------



## rsully661

seiowabow said:


> Msrp?


$999


----------



## joffutt1

Ryjax said:


> I'm not sure .3oz + .3oz = 6oz.... I think it would be more like .6oz


Do we need a math lesson today boys?

.4 lbs = 6.4 oz. 
.3 lbs = 4.8 oz

so .3lbs (4.8oz) + .3lbs (4.8oz) = .6 lbs (9.6 oz)


----------



## trial153

bstring said:


> Oooo even better. Now they can pack a small bottle of water and won't have to pee as often. Weight savings at its highest level.


You didn't major in math did you?


----------



## SCFox

Well, here's my take on the new bows. The 34 looks intriguing. I like the specs, but it looks like the same old Elite gripe that I just can't get used to. Definitely want to shoot it, though. The 31 is too short for me to really consider. 

On a side note, there seems to be a significant abundance of testosterone on this thread. So, I'm gonna grab a 6 oz bottle of water and see if I can catch up with Flex and bstring and try to get a good P90X in. I'll try to post some pics later. 

SCFox


----------



## jacob1

Maybe if you order one you will get it buy August.??


----------



## cicero

SCFox said:


> Well, here's my take on the new bows. The 34 looks intriguing. I like the specs, but it looks like the same old Elite gripe that I just can't get used to. Definitely want to shoot it, though. The 31 is too short for me to really consider.
> 
> On a side note, there seems to be a significant abundance of testosterone on this thread. So, I'm gonna grab a 6 oz bottle of water and see if I can catch up with Flex and bstring and try to get a good P90X in. Il try to post some pics later.
> 
> SCFox



In the video they posted they said that the 35, and impulse 34, and I believe the spirit will be available to purchase with Victory grip.


----------



## enkriss

SCFox said:


> Well, here's my take on the new bows. The 34 looks intriguing. I like the specs, but it looks like the same old Elite gripe that I just can't get used to. Definitely want to shoot it, though. The 31 is too short for me to really consider.
> 
> On a side note, there seems to be a significant abundance of testosterone on this thread. So, I'm gonna grab a 6 oz bottle of water and see if I can catch up with Flex and bstring and try to get a good P90X in. Il try to post some pics later.
> 
> SCFox


Sweet! Pics of YogaX in action? Can't wait!!!


----------



## bstring

trial153 said:


> You didn't major in math did you?


No but I still know a girly man when I see one that thinks 6oz or 9.6oz is too much for him to handle. Of course guys with disabilities get a pass but all of you can be disabled.


----------



## rcdvt

what does your delta 6 chrono? and is it as smooth or have the valley that your elite had. Local dealer up here just picked them up but didnt have a delta 6 and sold all the other bows he had. I currently shoot a chill 28/60 but im going 29/70 and would like to go longer ata but honestly i never know what i might hunt out of and i shoot my chill dead nuts so i think its short ata for me just for the versatility but a buddy of mine had a elite answer and if i had to shoot something all day it might have been that thing it was a hare smoother than my chill into the back wall and more solid.. Just wondered what you thought between the obsession short ata and the elite.
dave


----------



## Therut

Some one post a side video of someone drawing it!!!


----------



## joffutt1

bstring said:


> No but I still know a girly man when I see one that thinks 6oz or 9.6oz is too much for him to handle. Of course guys with disabilities get a pass but all of you can be disabled.


You can't see any of us.

And btw the Impulse 31 is 4.2 lbs and not 4.4. 

Let me help you with that. That's 3.2 oz less so 4 lb 3.2 oz instead of 4 lb 6.4 oz.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Perry24 said:


> ProKote, powdercoat, or anodized cams?


Prokote


----------



## chaded

So is the victory grip on the 31 or no?


----------



## 138104

ghostgoblin22 said:


> some of you need to get to the gym if you're complaining about 8oz or less....my god, bunch of pansies on this site now


I see from your profile you play baseball. Start using a 12% heavier bat and report back to how that works out.


----------



## joffutt1

chaded said:


> So is the victory grip on the 31 or no?


no.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

joffutt1 said:


> Do we need a math lesson today boys?
> 
> .4 lbs = 6.4 oz.
> .3 lbs = 4.8 oz
> 
> so .3lbs (4.8oz) + .3lbs (4.8oz) = .6 lbs (9.6 oz)


I think you need a lesson in reading. LOL.

.3oz does not equal .3lbs

Go back and read the original post again. Slower this time.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

Perry24 said:


> I see from your profile you play baseball. Start using a 12% heavier bat and report back to how that works out.


Terrible comparison, nice try


----------



## joffutt1

IA Monsterbuck said:


> I think you need a lesson in reading. LOL.
> 
> .3oz does not equal .3lbs
> 
> Go back and read the original post again. Slower this time.


That's why it says in MY QUOTE .3 lbs = 4.8 oz. Now you can reread. And apology accepted.


----------



## chaded

joffutt1 said:


> no.


:thumbs_do


----------



## 573mms

nicko said:


> Can you compare the draw cycle against any other Elite bows you have shot?


It's smooth all the way, it reminds me alot of the 13 pulse, you have to push it forward to let it down, you can't feel anything on the shot and it is unbelievably quiet.


----------



## 138104

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Terrible comparison, nice try


Why? It is only 12% heavier. Maybe you should hit the gym harder if that will reduce your bat speed.


----------



## BucksnBass525

573mms said:


> It's smooth all the way, it reminds me alot of the 13 pulse, you have to push it forward to let it down, you can't feel anything on the shot and it is unbelievably quiet.


the 31 & 34, or both?


----------



## Ryjax

joffutt1 said:


> Do we need a math lesson today boys?
> 
> .4 lbs = 6.4 oz.
> .3 lbs = 4.8 oz
> 
> so .3lbs (4.8oz) + .3lbs (4.8oz) = .6 lbs (9.6 oz)


Hey brother... Why don't you read the actual post I quoted before you go off looking like you have zero comprehension


----------



## bstring

joffutt1 said:


> You can't see any of us.
> 
> And btw the Impulse 31 is 4.2 lbs and not 4.4.
> 
> Let me help you with that. That's 3.2 oz less so 4 lb 3.2 oz instead of 4 lb 6.4 oz.


No but if you're whining about 6 ounces you are a girly man. Elite has made a great bow. It's 4.4 pounds. If it's too heavy for your frail little frame to carry maybe you should pony up and go with the 3.2lb pse. And maybe get you a .8lb monopod to help you hold your bow up. That would save you .2lb. Check my math.


----------



## ozzz

573mms said:


> It's smooth all the way, it reminds me alot of the 13 pulse, you have to push it forward to let it down, you can't feel anything on the shot and it is unbelievably quiet.


Nice


----------



## BucksnBass525

Hopefully available in Standard and Reverse AT this year!


----------



## joffutt1

bstring said:


> No but if you're whining about 6 ounces you are a girly man. Elite has made a great bow. It's 4.4 pounds. If it's too heavy for your frail little frame to carry maybe you should pony up and go with the 3.2lb pse. And maybe get you a .8lb monopod to help you hold your bow up. That would save you .2lb. Check my math.


You're getting better. Great job!


----------



## 4by4buck

looks like this thread is gonna keep me entertained all day long lol


----------



## griffwar

What is the let-off? I like 75% are less I do not see the let-off in there spec's?


----------



## osiris

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3046802


----------



## ghostgoblin22

Perry24 said:


> Why? It is only 12% heavier. Maybe you should hit the gym harder if that will reduce your bat speed.


im guessing you're butt hurt to the fact that you're a weakling...you dont swing a bow, you hold it, carry it, and draw it back, you swing a bat then you throw it...by the way i used the longest and heaviest bat you could legally use on a professional level, a heavier bat would lead to bigger hits, a heavier bow leads to a steadier aim...


----------



## Doebuster

My mom can beat up your mom cause she shoots an elite ! Come on Man ,U guys are crazy fighting over mass weight !


----------



## 138104

ghostgoblin22 said:


> im guessing you're butt hurt to the fact that you're a weakling...you dont swing a bow, you hold it, carry it, and draw it back, you swing a bat then you throw it...by the way i used the longest and heaviest bat you could legally use on a professional level, a heavier bat would lead to bigger hits, a heavier bow leads to a steadier aim...


Wow, aren't you a stud. I'd rather place the weight where I want it on my bow. It has nothing to do with being weak or butt hurt. I guess that is too hard for you to understand though.

Why are you shooting a 60# bow if you are such a manly man?


----------



## bstring

Doebuster said:


> My mom can beat up your mom cause she shoots an elite ! Come on Man ,U guys are crazy fighting over mass weight !


Not fighting over mass weight as much as folks whining about 6oz making such a big difference. To some people here 6oz is more like 6lbs. If you are capable of pulling back 60 or 70lbs why would .3lbs make such a difference. If anything it should help you hold on target better.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

Perry24 said:


> Wow, aren't you a stud. I'd rather place the weight where I want it on my bow. It has nothing to do with being weak or butt hurt. I guess that is too hard for you to understand though.


its not, did i attack you personally? No i didn't, i don't care if you want to use a feather lightweight bow or a bulky massive bow, but when people start complaining about literally ounces which in fact it will not make a lick of difference on how heavy it feels, that's ridiculous, and yes if you complain about ounces of and pounds on a bow, you're just complaining which in fact will not affect you and your hunt


----------



## that1guy27

If you go shoot the 31 you will own one.. it's almost impossible to not love it.. smoothest draw and zero hand shock.. the 34 feels good but has a tough spot ot the end of the draw cycle and slightly more shock.

The 31 is going to be a perfect hunting bow.


----------



## eclark53520

Ya'll are making me want a 31.....

Think they'll trade me an E32 straight up?


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Man, you'd think some of these guys are being forced to shoot these Elites. There are about 1000 other choices out there fellas. If you don't like how heavy/light a bow is, continue your search.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

eclark53520 said:


> Ya'll are making me want a 31.....
> 
> Think they'll trade me an E32 straight up?


Yup - plus about $400 I bet. :nod:


----------



## pointndog

bowhuntermitch said:


> Man, you'd think some of these guys are being forced to shoot these Elites. There are about 1000 other choices out there fellas. If you don't like how heavy/light a bow is, continue your search.


Hey, leave common sense out of this....:wink:


----------



## Trueball13

What r the specs on the impulse 31


----------



## eclark53520

Trueball13 said:


> What r the specs on the impulse 31


Check the website, it's updated with the new bows. Takes a little bit to load...as traffic is heavy right now.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Its a good looking line up this year. I really like they are offering the v grip on other models. Impulse 34 looks good to me. Kinda makes me wish i liked limb stops. The kuia camo options are good too. I always like to see different camo options. Realtree and MO get old after a while


----------



## MELLY-MEL

31 in verde please


----------



## Esteban9770

melly-mel said:


> 31 in verde please



ditto!


----------



## MX9799

Anybody know if all the bows come with the new limb pockets, or just the Impulse line? They didn't really specify in the video on the website. They just showed off the new limb pockets on the Impulse bow.


----------



## that1guy27

MX9799 said:


> Anybody know if all the bows come with the new limb pockets, or just the Impulse line? They didn't really specify in the video on the website. They just showed off the new limb pockets on the Impulse bow.


All have them


----------



## -bowfreak-

Meh.....same old stuff but many of the Kuiu crowd will have to own one now. Smart to offer those camo options. I am curious how the cam draws as the two track is not a speed demon. So to get a 340+ IBO bow the cable tracks are probably a little more lobed than what most Elite shooters expect. Just an assumption but the extra few fps of speed come from somewhere. I realize some comes from the BH also.


----------



## ChappyHOYT

I34, basically a heavier pulse with not as smooth of a draw I'm guessing.


----------



## SuperPollito

FWIW you can see a few pics of the Elites (Impulse and Synergy) with KUIU in their catalog, available at:

http://media.togllc.com/elite/2016/2016Catalog.pdf


----------



## olyalcon

And the victory 37? Nothing?


----------



## Yichi

According to the dealer I called to see if they have any in stock to go shoot this afternoon, the Kuiu is a standard camo option. Also the victory grip option according to the catalog and the dealer is only available on the Energy 35, the Impulse 34 and Spirit. The Impulse 31 and Energy 32 will not have it offered.

I'm thinking an Impulse 31 in A/T black/verde in 65 lb will be perfect.

Now who wants to buy a kidney...


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

joffutt1 said:


> That's why it says in MY QUOTE .3 lbs = 4.8 oz. Now you can reread. And apology accepted.


I see reading comprehension is not your strong suit.

The post you were commenting on stated ".3 oz" NOT .3 lbs.

.3 oz is three tenths of an OUNCE not a pound.

Keep trying, you'll catch up.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Ryjax said:


> Hey brother... Why don't you read the actual post I quoted before you go off looking like you have zero comprehension


He seems to be a little slow.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

olyalcon said:


> And the victory 37? Nothing?


Looks like whatever you heard wasn't true.


----------



## Scottie/PA

BucksnBass525 said:


> Hopefully available in Standard and Reverse AT this year!


Max 1 or Realtree yes, but I believe the Kuiu camo bows must be all camo.


----------



## 573mms

They did raise the price on elites this year, dealer cost went up $90 so they was 999 instead of 899.


----------



## mikehoyme

Here is the entire 2016 line up taken from the 2016 catalog. There is no VGrip option on camo bows other than the Victory.


----------



## Z-Rider

mikehoyme said:


> Here is the entire 2016 line up taken from the 2016 catalog. There is no VGrip option on camo bows other than the Victory.
> View attachment 3018762


V grip available on target colors and black only.


----------



## Eliteone2383

BowHuntnKY said:


> It is very very quiet


All top end bows are quiet today. Saying a bow is quiet is like saying it has a string.


----------



## Scottie/PA

573mms said:


> They did raise the price on elites this year, dealer cost went up $90 so they was 999 instead of 899.


My pricing didn't go up near that much. I guess us PA dealers are special. LOL


----------



## Z-Rider

$929 here


----------



## TexasCanesFan

mikehoyme said:


> Here is the entire 2016 line up taken from the 2016 catalog. There is no VGrip option on camo bows other than the Victory.
> View attachment 3018762





Z-Rider said:


> V grip available on target colors and black only.


From the way I read it there is one exception to that. The V grip is the only grip on the Victory and the Victory is now available in all camo options.


----------



## 573mms

Can you get the victory grip on a black impulse 31?


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Interested to see some speeds and dealer reviews


----------



## LetThemGrow

573mms said:


> The 31 is the quietest bow I have ever shot, quieter than the htr.


That would be impressive if it's true....


----------



## that1guy27

573mms said:


> Can you get the victory grip on a black impulse 31?


No victory grip on 31 is what I was told


----------



## that1guy27

LetThemGrow said:


> That would be impressive if it's true....


He's not lying!


----------



## bowhuntermitch

that1guy27 said:


> No victory grip on 31 is what I was told


Correct. All V-Grip options are shown in the chart above.


----------



## kwilde

> The 31 is the quietest bow I have ever shot, quieter than the htr.


I just shot the 31 and 34. They are quiet but very similar to the energy series not as quiet as htr. I will probably be getting a 34, main thing that held me back today is they did not have the mods in yet. They had 28" in the 31 and 29" in the 34


----------



## that1guy27

I shot the 31 and then the htr and to me it was quite or atleast as quiet. The 34 was louder with a harsher draw cycle.. not hard just harder then I thought it would be..


----------



## Mathias

bowhuntermitch said:


> Correct. All V-Grip options are shown in the chart above.


Bummer. I thought there may be an Elite with a grip I liked.


----------



## kwilde

I think comparing the draw cycle between the 31 and 34 today it is not a fair comparison because it seems that all 31's were shipped at 28" and all 34's shipped at 29" draw. I think they will end up having virtually identical draw cycle at the same draw length


----------



## WyoBowhunter21

Z-Rider said:


> $929 here


That means here in Wyoming it is going to be $1100. At least that is usually the going rate of new ones...


----------



## ridgehunter70

Looks to me they are clearly out of ideas. Smh


----------



## 573mms

LetThemGrow said:


> That would be impressive if it's true....





ridgehunter70 said:


> Looks to me they are clearly out of ideas. Smh


Hopefully they don't get as clueless as Mathews!


----------



## PeterM

what percentage let-off they running on the new bows (impulse 31, 34) this year?

Pete.


----------



## Bryan Thacker

Impulse 34 in Max-1 will definitely be my 3D bow this year!!!


----------



## BowHuntnKY

We got shipped a 2016 E35 in a 2016 Synergy box.

We got 
I34 29/60
I31 28/60 camo
I31 29/60 black
2016 E35 29/70 had new limb pockets..and new E logo'd limbs


----------



## JP671

MX9799 said:


> Anybody know if all the bows come with the new limb pockets, or just the Impulse line? They didn't really specify in the video on the website. They just showed off the new limb pockets on the Impulse bow.


It says it's standard on all bow models for 2016 on the website slides.


----------



## griffwar

573mms said:


> Hopefully they don't get as clueless as Mathews!


How is Mathews clueless? They brought 2 bows out last year the HTR and Wake that seem to be selling like hotcakes! Haters gotta hate I guess!


----------



## griffwar

PeterM said:


> what percentage let-off they running on the new bows (impulse 31, 34) this year?
> 
> Pete.


I asked that same question so far no answer? I can't find it in the spec sheet at all? I want the 34 to come in with a 75% are 65%, I don't like high let-off! If it comes in lower let-off and I can get the victory grip it might be in the running this year!! But I'm not getting to excited until all the new bows from all the company's come out!!


----------



## 573mms

griffwar said:


> How is Mathews clueless? They brought 2 bows out last year the HTR and Wake that seem to be selling like hotcakes! Haters gotta hate I guess!


I guess your right haters got to hate that's the only reason you and ridgehunter get on the elite and hoyt threads everyday!


----------



## griffwar

573mms said:


> I guess your right haters got to hate that's the only reason you and ridgehunter get on the elite and hoyt threads everyday!


Did you read My post right above the one you just wrote I said it might be in the running this year!! If you look at My posts you will see I pretty much praise all brands!!


----------



## nhns4

Perry24 said:


> All the other manufactures have found ways to trim their bows down to 4# except for Elite. Why would I lug an extra 6 oz around if I didn't have to?


Not really.


----------



## FEDIE316

Not to nitpick, but I thought an I34 in Kuiu camo with the V-grip would have been perfect......


----------



## 573mms

griffwar said:


> Did you read My post right above the one you just wrote I said it might be in the running this year!! If you look at My posts you will see I pretty much praise all brands!!


I was typing mine I guess while you did that the mathews post was for ridgehunter, he types something stupid on the elite and hoyt threads everyday just tired of reading it. The bows have alot of letoff, I didn't put it on the scale and check it but the 31 and 34 I was shooting today it felt like you had to push it forward like you couldn't let it down. I'm guessing 85-90% it felt like you could hold it forever.


----------



## Z-Rider

FEDIE316 said:


> Not to nitpick, but I thought an I34 in Kuiu camo with the V-grip would have been perfect......


I tried for this exact setup. No ho on V grip in camo. So I settled for standard grip which k can shoot well anyway.


----------



## Predator

No new technology (thought they might replace the old fashioned cable slide) but some new specs that will make some people happy. Not real fast at 6" BH but hard to expect too much more out of a 2 track - at least they give Elite fans a faster option if they don't mind the lower BH. Pretty good looking lineup overall and nice to offer a few different camo options.


----------



## ridgehunter70

573mms said:


> I guess your right haters got to hate that's the only reason you and ridgehunter get on the elite and hoyt threads everyday!


I'm a hater? I've had my fair share of both. They don't suit me and I state that and, as always, here comes the ass hurt fanboy. Your approval of my opinion isn't needed.


----------



## nhns4

griffwar said:


> How is Mathews clueless? They brought 2 bows out last year the HTR and Wake that seem to be selling like hotcakes! Haters gotta hate I guess!


You're special.


----------



## Predator

On the bow weight pi$$ing match lots of immaturity. No comment from me on the specific weights but if someone expresses that they are too heavy for their liking only an immature fanboy would call the person a girl that needs to hit the weight room etc. Just because someone doesn't like the extra ounzes, it doesn't mean they are a weakling. Like someone said above, more bow weight limits the amount of weight you can add in the stab system to optimize balance. Everyone has an ideal total bow weight and there is an ideal distribution of additional weight to optimize balance for each shooter and each bow. Personally I prefer something in the 3.9 to 4.1 lb. range although I'll go up to about 4.3lbs for bow weight so that I can optimize front and rear stab weight. I wouldn't want a hyper light bow as I'd never be able to add enough stab weight to keep balance and total weight reasonable. I also don't want too much bow weight as it puts too much of the weight in the riser vs. allowing me to put the right amount in the stab. Some will like the heavier weight on some of the Elite's, some will not and guess what? It's OK....really....it is.....relax.


----------



## bstring

Predator said:


> On the bow weight pi$$ing match lots of immaturity. No comment from me on the specific weights but if someone expresses that they are too heavy for their liking only an immature fanboy would call the person a girl that needs to hit the weight room etc. Just because someone doesn't like the extra ounzes, it doesn't mean they are a weakling. Like someone said above, more bow weight limits the amount of weight you can add in the stab system to optimize balance. Everyone has an ideal total bow weight and there is an ideal distribution of additional weight to optimize balance for each shooter and each bow. Personally I prefer something in the 3.9 to 4.1 lb. range although I'll go up to about 4.3lbs for bow weight so that I can optimize front and rear stab weight. I wouldn't want a hyper light bow as I'd never be able to add enough stab weight to keep balance and total weight reasonable. I also don't want too much bow weight as it puts too much of the weight in the riser vs. allowing me to put the right amount in the stab. Some will like the heavier weight on some of the Elite's, some will not and guess what? It's OK....really....it is.....relax.


Actually that's been over for a while. So in reality on someone that is truly immature would bring up a closed subject just to get it started back up.


----------



## nhns4

Elite 4.4 lbs
Mathews HTR 4.3 lbs. WAKE boat anchor 
OA Fusion 7 4.1 lbs
Xpedition 3.9 lbs
HOYT 3.9


----------



## 573mms

ridgehunter70 said:


> I'm a hater? I've had my fair share of both. They don't suit me and I state that and, as always, here comes the ass hurt fanboy. Your approval of my opinion isn't needed.


If you don't care for elite or hoyt why do you feel the need to get on the elite and hoyt thread every night to say something bad about them? In m


----------



## griffwar

nhns4 said:


> You're special.


Your extra special.


----------



## nhns4

griffwar said:


> Your extra special.


It's You're*


----------



## ridgehunter70

573mms said:


> If you don't care for elite or hoyt why do you feel the need to get on the elite and hoyt thread every night to say something bad about them? In m


Unlike you, I have a life and it's not crying about someone else's opinion and the last I checked, I was just as free to give *my opinion* about something just as many others have. Now, with that said. If you can't handle someone's opinion that may differ from yours then maybe the Internet isn't for you. Go cry to someone that gives a crap.


----------



## griffwar

nhns4 said:


> It's You're*


Ouch that hurt!


----------



## Viper69

Well I shoot ours at the shop today. I bought the 31. Great little bow. The draw is just like the energy series IMO. Just a bit more speed.


----------



## PaLuke

Any draw comparisons between the Impulse and the answer. I understand it's early for reviews but the Impulse 34 seems pretty interesting. Thank you


----------



## seiowabow

ridgehunter70 said:


> Looks to me they are clearly out of ideas. Smh


Or maybe they are sticking with a business plan that sells a lot of bows. Why would they change something radically when they have been selling a lot of energy series and synergies?


----------



## BowHuntnKY

griffwar said:


> I asked that same question so far no answer? I can't find it in the spec sheet at all? I want the 34 to come in with a 75% are 65%, I don't like high let-off! If it comes in lower let-off and I can get the victory grip it might be in the running this year!! But I'm not getting to excited until all the new bows from all the company's come out!!


You can move the stops or use the orings to get whatever let off you want....


----------



## ridgehunter70

seiowabow said:


> Or maybe they are sticking with a business plan that sells a lot of bows. Why would they change something radically when they have been selling a lot of energy series and synergies?


I will agree. Anything to sell bows. Because that's what they are in the business for. But (in my opinion)...
It's not *revolutionary * as they call it. It's just a copy of the energy series. I've already heard a lot of guys say that it would be stupid to drop a grand for a bow that's so close to what they already have. And might I remind some that might get hurt feelings again? What about the famous quote last year with pete " were not in the speed game" yeah right. But once again, this is nothing more than 

*MY OPINION*


----------



## COArrow

ridgehunter70 said:


> I will agree. Anything to sell bows. Because that's what they are in the business for. But (in my opinion)...
> It's not *revolutionary * as they call it. It's just a copy of the energy series. I've already heard a lot of guys say that it would be stupid to drop a grand for a bow that's so close to what they already have. And might I remind some that might get hurt feelings again? What about the famous quote last year with pete " were not in the speed game" yeah right. But once again, this is nothing more than
> 
> *MY OPINION*


Really what company makes big enough changes each year to justify another grand? Fun part about hobbies is you don't need justification


----------



## griffwar

BowHuntnKY said:


> You can move the stops or use the orings to get whatever let off you want....


O.k I wonder if that is how they got there ibo rating? In the lowest let-off setting or in the 85% setting?


----------



## ridgehunter70

COArrow said:


> Really what company makes big enough changes each year to justify another grand? Fun part about hobbies is you don't need justification


That's just it. In my opinion, none of them do.


----------



## nicko

In regard to technological advances or not, it's really simple:

- if you want split limbs, go buy a bow that is made with split limbs
- if you a roller cable guard, go buy a bow that is made with a roller cable guard
- if you want a lighter bow, go buy a bow that has less weight
- if you want a faster bow, go buy a bow that is faster

Elite is what it is and their approach appears to be working out pretty well for them. Their bows won't be for everybody just like Hoyt or Bowtech or Mathews or PSE bows won't appeal to everybody. Elite has their niche and there is enough of a market that likes their business model to allow them to stay true to that model.


----------



## nhns4




----------



## nhns4




----------



## Ybuck

bet its a shooter.


----------



## 138104

nhns4 said:


>


That Verde looks great. Why, oh why won't they offer the V grip on the I34 in camo????


----------



## nhns4

Perry24 said:


> That Verde looks great. Why, oh why won't they offer the V grip on the I34 in camo????


I guess because they don't want me to buy one. Cause that'd be the perfect option right there.


----------



## COArrow

ridgehunter70 said:


> That's just it. In my opinion, none of them do.


Hey, we agree I am buying one anyways though;-)


----------



## ridgehunter70

COArrow said:


> Hey, we agree I am buying one anyways though;-)


Good luck with it.


----------



## 138104

nhns4 said:


> I guess because they don't want me to buy one. Cause that'd be the perfect option right there.


I think Pete referred to you and Karbon in that video.[emoji6]


----------



## nhns4

Perry24 said:


> I think Pete referred to you and Karbon in that video.[emoji6]


I heard the Heals he was wearing add to the draw length too [emoji23]


----------



## pbuck

Perry24 said:


> That Verde looks great. Why, oh why won't they offer the V grip on the I34 in camo????


Maybe because the grip would be cold as heck without some kind of wrap and I for one don't like grip tape and gloves. Granted the plates aren't much but still better than all metal. Plus, lots of us still like the regular grip. Seems the Vgrip is targeted more for the..uh..target crowd. [emoji16]

And hey, it's a step in the right direction for the non banana grip crowd. Lol!


----------



## nicko

I would need to shoot the 31 and 34 to determine if they are enough of an upgrade over my 2011 Pulse and twin GT500s to justify the cost of a new bow purchase. At least one of the three would go to help defray the cost and the Pulse would be the first in line as it gets little use right now. I'm in no rush so I'll wait for reviews to come in from those who buy these buys and put them through the paces.


----------



## 138104

pbuck said:


> Maybe because the grip would be cold as heck without some kind of wrap and I for one don't like grip tape and gloves. Granted the plates aren't much but still better than all metal. Plus, lots of us still like the regular grip. Seems the Vgrip is targeted more for the..uh..target crowd. [emoji16]


The Victory, a target bow, is offered in camo, but the I34, a hunting bow, is not offered in camo with the V grip. However, you can get black. [emoji12]


----------



## Mathias

Viper69 said:


> Well I shoot ours at the shop today. I bought the 31. Great little bow. The draw is just like the energy series IMO. Just a bit more speed.


Viper, i know it's a subjective thing but…I recall the E32 being very stout on the draw compared with the 35, pound for pound. A product of the shorter ATA I guess.
Does the new 31 feel as stout?
How's it compare to the Ion?
hopefully I have no spelling errors…...


----------



## pbuck

Perry24 said:


> The Victory, a target bow, is offered in camo, but the I34, a hunting bow, is not offered in camo with the V grip. However, you can get black. [emoji12]


Lol! True. But, you can't get the standard grip on a Victory. 

Can't have everything. 

Where would you keep it all? [emoji23]


----------



## Viper69

The ion is stiffer up front than the 31 but the 31 has a bit more right at the end.


----------



## shootstraight

nicko said:


> In regard to technological advances or not, it's really simple:
> 
> - if you want split limbs, go buy a bow that is made with split limbs
> - if you a roller cable guard, go buy a bow that is made with a roller cable guard
> - if you want a lighter bow, go buy a bow that has less weight
> - if you want a faster bow, go buy a bow that is faster
> 
> Elite is what it is and their approach appears to be working out pretty well for them. Their bows won't be for everybody just like Hoyt or Bowtech or Mathews or PSE bows won't appeal to everybody. Elite has their niche and there is enough of a market that likes their business model to allow them to stay true to that model.


Please don't cloud everyone's judgement with common sense, this is AT after all, everyone should have the same opinion.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> ...... Seems the Vgrip is targeted more for the..uh..target crowd. [emoji16]
> 
> And hey, it's a step in the right direction for the non banana grip crowd. Lol!


I think what we're seeing from Elite with these new bows are they are listening to the buying public and are willing to offer options that will appeal to a wider buying demographic. If there is one top gripe I have read from people over the years here on AT about Elite bows, it's the grip. You either love it or you hate it, there is no in between. So they are offering the V-grip on select models this year and the past couple years have offered an aftermarket wood grip for those who don't like the signature banana style grip. How many other bow manufacturers are offering different grip options on their bows? Correct me if I am wrong but I think the answer is zero. Nobody else offers different grip options.

Buyer have wanted more speed so this year, Elite offered bow with more speed. They are not barn-burners by current speed bow standards but they are faster and will appeal to a wider group of shooters. If you happen to have shoulder issues like many of us, a bow with a draw cycle that is gentle on achy joints and ligaments AND still offers good speed to help compensate for lower draw weights is a welcome combination.


----------



## rsully661

PeterM said:


> what percentage let-off they running on the new bows (impulse 31, 34) this year?
> 
> Pete.


Typically all elites are 80% and extremely adjustable, 90% is obtainable but not recommended, down to 50% if you move in draw stops.


----------



## nicko

shootstraight said:


> Please don't cloud everyone's judgement with common sense, this is AT after all, everyone should have the same opinion.


I apologize. I don't know what came over me.


----------



## pbuck

shootstraight said:


> Please don't cloud everyone's judgement with common sense, this is AT after all, everyone should have the same opinion.


Exactly. Nicko gets it.


----------



## Whaack

nicko said:


> In regard to technological advances or not, it's really simple:
> 
> - if you want split limbs, go buy a bow that is made with split limbs
> - if you a roller cable guard, go buy a bow that is made with a roller cable guard
> - if you want a lighter bow, go buy a bow that has less weight
> - if you want a faster bow, go buy a bow that is faster
> 
> Elite is what it is and their approach appears to be working out pretty well for them. Their bows won't be for everybody just like Hoyt or Bowtech or Mathews or PSE bows won't appeal to everybody. Elite has their niche and there is enough of a market that likes their business model to allow them to stay true to that model.


I don't hardly know why I bother trying to read these threads about new bow releases. All it is is constant *****ing and moaning from the peanut gallery. 

Amen Nicko. Don't like what a company has to offer?? Move on. Pretty simple.


----------



## FEDIE316

nhns4 said:


> I guess because they don't want me to buy one. Cause that'd be the perfect option right there.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## xhammer23

My brothers shop sold 2 34's today and the response from others that shot the bow has been overwhelmingly good. I'm in the market for a 34" bow but will wait till all bows come out before pulling the trigger. Looking forward to see what Xpedition brings to the table as well.


----------



## ChappyHOYT

nicko said:


> I think what we're seeing from Elite with these new bows are they are listening to the buying public and are willing to offer options that will appeal to a wider buying demographic. If there is one top gripe I have read from people over the years here on AT about Elite bows, it's the grip. You either love it or you hate it, there is no in between. So they are offering the V-grip on select models this year and the past couple years have offered an aftermarket wood grip for those who don't like the signature banana style grip. How many other bow manufacturers are offering different grip options on their bows? Correct me if I am wrong but I think the answer is zero. Nobody else offers different grip options.
> 
> Buyer have wanted more speed so this year, Elite offered bow with more speed. They are not barn-burners by current speed bow standards but they are faster and will appeal to a wider group of shooters. If you happen to have shoulder issues like many of us, a bow with a draw cycle that is gentle on achy joints and ligaments AND still offers good speed to help compensate for lower draw weights is a welcome combination.


Hoyt offered grip options long before Elite.


----------



## enkriss

Viper69 said:


> The ion is stiffer up front than the 31 but the 31 has a bit more right at the end.


What do you mean by more right at the end? Like a hump and dump?


----------



## nicko

nicko said:


> ............ How many other bow manufacturers are offering different grip options on their bows? Correct me if I am wrong but I think the answer is zero. Nobody else offers different grip options........


I stand corrected. Apparently both Hoyt and Prime offer different grip options with their bows. But it's still a good option to make available. Thank you to ex-wolverine for showing me the light.


----------



## Viper69

enkriss said:


> What do you mean by more right at the end? Like a hump and dump?


Yes more than the ion at the end. Not much just more than the ion


----------



## Karbon

Perry24 said:


> I think Pete referred to you and Karbon in that video.


Lol!

34 in black with a v?

Or verde and no v?

Ugh


----------



## Ryjax

nhns4 said:


>


Man that's a good looking bow... I really like the specs of the 31 and 34, but like the new grip... Decisions decisions... Right now based on specs elite is my lead runner, but we will see what Mathews, OB and Xpedition releases this year.


----------



## nicko

enkriss said:


> What do you mean by more right at the end? Like a hump and dump?


From what I remember with the draw on the E32, it didn't hit peak weight until about 13 inches into the draw cycle whereas the pre-2014 Elites all seemed to hit peak weight at about the 6" - 6.5" mark in the draw cycle. Probably due to stacking up late is what makes it feel like more weight at the end of the draw but I don't want to speak for Viper.


----------



## nicko

The only possible downside I foresee here are turnaround times on orders. Luckily, I am a righty and would only order 60 lb limbs, realtree camo or black, and the standard grip. If you are a lefty AND want an anodized finish AND the V-grip......well...........


----------



## johncraddock445

I just went through and got caught up on the 10+ pages i missed today... One thing is for absolute certain... this Bstring guys is a complete tool...


----------



## jtelarkin08

looks like i will be going with a ninja riser with camo limbs so i can get the V Grip..


----------



## joffutt1

johncraddock445 said:


> I just went through and got caught up on the 10+ pages i missed today... One thing is for absolute certain... this Bstring guys is a complete tool...


🏻


----------



## Z-Rider

Predator said:


> On the bow weight pi$$ing match lots of immaturity. No comment from me on the specific weights but if someone expresses that they are too heavy for their liking only an immature fanboy would call the person a girl that needs to hit the weight room etc. Just because someone doesn't like the extra ounzes, it doesn't mean they are a weakling. Like someone said above, more bow weight limits the amount of weight you can add in the stab system to optimize balance. Everyone has an ideal total bow weight and there is an ideal distribution of additional weight to optimize balance for each shooter and each bow. Personally I prefer something in the 3.9 to 4.1 lb. range although I'll go up to about 4.3lbs for bow weight so that I can optimize front and rear stab weight. I wouldn't want a hyper light bow as I'd never be able to add enough stab weight to keep balance and total weight reasonable. I also don't want too much bow weight as it puts too much of the weight in the riser vs. allowing me to put the right amount in the stab. Some will like the heavier weight on some of the Elite's, some will not and guess what? It's OK....really....it is.....relax.


Couldn't agree more. There are so many options from Elite now it really would be tough to not find something for ALMOST every archer out there. Plain and simple, you just can't please every single person.


----------



## nicko

Z-Rider said:


> Couldn't agree more. There are so many options from Elite now it really would be tough to not find something for ALMOST every archer out there. Plain and simple, you just can't please every single person.


And if Elite doesn't offer anything that suits your needs/wants, shop around and buy from a bow manufacturer that does offer features that appeal to you. Just because a lot of people are excited by the new lineup doesn't mean everybody has to be on board. If you don't like what you see, keep looking. 

If you want split limbs, look elsewhere. If you want yokes, look elsewhere. You get the idea.


----------



## aebennett

The new bows look sweet. They absolutely offer a little something for everybody in there line up. Im often not a fan of different camos, but that kuiu looks sweet. I would love to have another elite.


----------



## craigxt

I have been following all of the new bow threads and all I can say is a lot of people need to grow up. I want to hear about the new offerings and not a bunch of people whining, *****ing, and fighting. Look at the offerings and if you don't like it then start your own business making bows so you can make exactly what YOU want. If not then sit back and watch what comes out and then get off your ass and go shoot them all then decide what YOU like.


----------



## Smiley1215

Of the new Bows released so far, these new impulses are at the top of my list so far. Still some heavy hitters to come.


----------



## seiowabow

griffwar said:


> O.k I wonder if that is how they got there ibo rating? In the lowest let-off setting or in the 85% setting?


I'm pretty sure it's at 80%.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

That verde looks killer. Very nice job elite.


----------



## PaLuke

Did you happen to get a chance to shoot it through paper. I sure they will be easily tuned but just checking. Thanks again for your information.


----------



## sean1

seiowabow said:


> I'm pretty sure it's at 80%.


They say 80% but aren't most of them more like high 80's? I really like their bows but not crazy about the super high let off. And if you move the stops to increase holding weight, you are sitting on the front of the valley.


----------



## seiowabow

sean1 said:


> They say 80% but aren't most of them more like high 80's? I really like their bows but not crazy about the super high let off. And if you move the stops to increase holding weight, you are sitting on the front of the valley.


That I'm not sure of. I had the valley set shorter on my e35 and got close to 335 ibo.


----------



## sean1

seiowabow said:


> That I'm not sure of. I had the valley set shorter on my e35 and got close to 335 ibo.


I'm sure you got a little more speed. The v grip option is appealing.


----------



## mmiela

trucker3573 said:


> See they still cant come up with new names either. I pass on that one. Think i can get a pulse for like 300 to 350


The 13 Pulse is a really nice bow.


----------



## AntlerInsane

Sounds like I'll be the proud new owner of of a 34" impulse in kuiu. That's everything I'm looking for in a bow wrapped up in a gorgeous package.


----------



## bowman69

Was a little heart broken when they released the line this morning because I'm in the market for a new target rig...I was hoping for a 37" Victory and would have ordered it today...But after shooting the I34 there's going to have to be something that wows me not to buy an I34 sometime in the next yr...I love everything thing about this bow as a hunting bow; perfect ata super generous valley not that I'm a speed freak has more than enough and it just dead after the shot...Just wish they would have sent mods so I could see what the draw cycle was like at my DL...


----------



## nhns4

Least I know how to correctly say Kuiu now.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

I was also upset I was set on wanting a brown option but these new camo options have grown on me I will own a impulse 34 for next bow season


----------



## trucker3573

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> I wonder what they're going to release for 2017 now? Jk jk


Easy....i would say a gto or an envy


----------



## SCFox

573mms said:


> Hopefully they don't get as clueless as Mathews!


Or Hoyt. 

SCFox


----------



## BowHuntnKY

bowman69 said:


> Was a little heart broken when they released the line this morning because I'm in the market for a new target rig...I was hoping for a 37" Victory and would have ordered it today...But after shooting the I34 there's going to have to be something that wows me not to buy an I34 sometime in the next yr...I love everything thing about this bow as a hunting bow; perfect ata super generous valley not that I'm a speed freak has more than enough and it just dead after the shot...Just wish they would have sent mods so I could see what the draw cycle was like at my DL...


There was 3 of us sitting there waiting for the website or video...and we all were let down when we seen no other target options... we were all expecting a 36-37 Victoryish bow

Personally ill just stick with my E35...to my draws better, and ill keep my 7"bh...the whopping 10fps does not interest me..


----------



## Billincamo

Buellhunter said:


> And I am still waiting for Elite to call me back. Only been 2 weeks.
> Guess they don't value their dealers much.
> Only been a dealer with them for 6 years.
> Might not be for much longer??


Waiting two weeks for a call, really? I think I would have called them again instead of waiting for something that is not going to happen.


----------



## Billincamo

MX9799 said:


> To make the riser lighter. They gotta do something to try to please these skinny armed folks that can't handle lifting a bow that weighs an ounce over 4 pounds..........


Oh come on man it's 1/10 of a pound over 4#'s, thats like 1.6 ounces. That might dislocate some AT members bony elbows!


----------



## cleggy

craigxt said:


> I have been following all of the new bow threads and all I can say is a lot of people need to grow up. I want to hear about the new offerings and not a bunch of people whining, *****ing, and fighting. Look at the offerings and if you don't like it then start your own business making bows so you can make exactly what YOU want. If not then sit back and watch what comes out and then get off your ass and go shoot them all then decide what YOU like.


Best post on this thread so far....


----------



## rsully661

jtelarkin08 said:


> looks like i will be going with a ninja riser with camo limbs so i can get the V Grip..


You would have to order the bow as a ninja to get the victory grip and then convert to camo limbs. They don't offer the v grip with any sort of camo option,


----------



## jtelarkin08

rsully661 said:


> You would have to order the bow as a ninja to get the victory grip and then convert to camo limbs. They don't offer the v grip with any sort of camo option,


I bet it can be done


----------



## rsully661

jtelarkin08 said:


> I bet it can be done


I'm a big believe in where there's a will there's a way, but a customer today tried to order the black on camo with victory grip and it's a no go, he would have had to order an extra set of limbs. Best of luck cause ninja riser with the Kuiu camo would look slick


----------



## rsully661

Any with advise on who is a good option to have accessories dipped in the the new verde camo? Stabs need wrapped, weights dipped , sight and rest also?


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I think there are a couple out there doing Verde, I am really thinking hard on a Verde Impulse 34.


----------



## poobear

Im liken the impulse 31. At 28in(drew 28.365) 74lb shot a 349 gr arrw at 320. Thought i was shootin 70lb but not. Feels good and aims really well. Shot a 386gr at 305.


----------



## Crow Terminator

There should be a lot of happy people now. There were a bunch of people wishing that the E35 had the Victory grip. Now that is an option to look into. I'm also diggin' the new target color options. I've not shot a Victory and don't know what the grip is like. I don't see myself selling the E35 I have now for one with a different grip and limb pockets...unless there is something truly special about the Victory grip. Mine already shoots better than I can now.


----------



## Skeeter 58

573mms said:


> I was typing mine I guess while you did that the mathews post was for ridgehunter, he types something stupid on the elite and hoyt threads everyday just tired of reading it. The bows have alot of letoff, I didn't put it on the scale and check it but the 31 and 34 I was shooting today it felt like you had to push it forward like you couldn't let it down. I'm guessing 85-90% it felt like you could hold it forever.


Of course some folks will not like a let off and/or valley like that but it's great news for me. That means I'll be able to shoot longer and hold at full draw without as much shoulder pain. My answer was like that and I really liked it. :thumbs_up


----------



## 138104

nhns4 said:


> I heard the Heals he was wearing add to the draw length too [emoji23]


Pete had to do something. Eric is 2 ft taller than him and probably has 150# on him too.


----------



## Skeeter 58

I was just over on the Elite web site and watched that new video. Elite has really grown in the last couple of years. I'm glad to see it! Only problem is I'll have to wait for a couple years for a good used I 34 to come up for sale.ukey:


----------



## Mathias

I think I'll take a ride this coming week and give them a try. 
I'm not sure what camo options are out yet, but I'd like to see the new stuff in person.
Awesome time of the year!


----------



## Outback Man

Anyone know if the limbs being used this year are the newer Energy style (shorter) ones or the older style (longer) ones?


----------



## Fdale's Finest

rsully661 said:


> I'm a big believe in where there's a will there's a way, but a customer today tried to order the black on camo with victory grip and it's a no go, he would have had to order an extra set of limbs. Best of luck cause ninja riser with the Kuiu camo would look slick


That's how I would want it!


----------



## WEnglert

Outback Man said:


> Anyone know if the limbs being used this year are the newer Energy style (shorter) ones or the older style (longer) ones?


Pretty sure the energy ones. I just put one on layaway yesterday. Impulse 31


----------



## X-file

According to the spec sheets on the web site the e35 and impulse 34 are the same limbs


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT

I was a little disappointed to see that the Impulse 34 does not go lower than 27 in DL. Shorter ATAs are a thing of the past to me. Love the complaints about the bows weight. Heavier bows hold much steadier. Be cool to see some real speed tests soon


----------



## sean1

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> I was a little disappointed to see that the Impulse 34 does not go lower than 27 in DL. Shorter ATAs are a thing of the past to me. Love the complaints about the bows weight. Heavier bows hold much steadier. Be cool to see some real speed tests soon


I'm surprised at this too. A 6" brace height you would think would go lower. Maybe they will add a short draw cam like the 35 has


----------



## billyr02

Shot them both yesterday. 34 is a stiffer but smooth draw the whole cycle. The 31 has a lighter feeling draw with a hump at the end of the cycle. Letting the 31 down is almost scary it has so much let off and such a nice valley. I could not pick my favorite I like them both for their own reasons. The 31 did seem to be faster was sending the same arrow into the target a inch or so deeper than the 34. Can't wait till the mods come in so I can try it at my actually draw length of 30. 28 inches was very short on me. 34 has zero vibration as a bare bow after the shot and very little kick. Both were very quiet. I even shot a no cam just to judge the noise after shooting both elites. The no cam and elites were almost the same in noise. The no cam was a 70# and the elites were both 60# the elites were shooting much harder at the same draw length with 10# less draw weight.


----------



## skiisme753

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> I was a little disappointed to see that the Impulse 34 does not go lower than 27 in DL. Shorter ATAs are a thing of the past to me. Love the complaints about the bows weight. Heavier bows hold much steadier. Be cool to see some real speed tests soon


The Impulse 31 goes down to 26". I'd imagine they figured anyone with less than a 27" draw wouldn't have any issues with string angle on the 31. Plus you have to look at cost to design and manufacture a mod that they will only sell a few of it's not worth their cost.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Karbon said:


> Lol!
> 
> 34 in black with a v?
> 
> Or verde and no v?
> 
> Ugh


Black, then colorfused in Verde later down the road when you're sick of black. :nod:


----------



## boner

Shot the 31 last night 28 in draw 60lb, 415 gr arrow. 280fps. I'm a hoyt guy but I'm liking the elites.


----------



## c5mrr270

boner said:


> Shot the 31 last night 28 in draw 60lb, 415 gr arrow. 280fps. I'm a hoyt guy but I'm liking the elites.


That's pretty much puts it right at IBO. That's good to know.


----------



## RavenKiller

Both bows look sweet... Can't wait to shoot one


----------



## bowman69

X-file said:


> According to the spec sheets on the web site the e35 and impulse 34 are the same limbs


If this is the case then you could in theory frankenbow a 35 with IM cams or an Impulse with EN cams...of coarse you'd have have custom strings made


----------



## JTrean

Anyone know if the E35's went down in price?


----------



## onza08

I believe $50 up


----------



## 573mms

poobear said:


> Im liken the impulse 31. At 28in(drew 28.365) 74lb shot a 349 gr arrw at 320. Thought i was shootin 70lb but not. Feels good and aims really well. Shot a 386gr at 305.





JTrean said:


> Anyone know if the E35's went down in price?


No they didn't go down in price a 16 35 is the same price as the rest of the 16's.


----------



## nicko

boner said:


> Shot the 31 last night 28 in draw 60lb, 415 gr arrow. 280fps. I'm a hoyt guy but I'm liking the elites.


That's well above IBO. With those numbers, it should be at 269 fps.

Total Arrow Weight:	415
Bow IBO Speed:	343
Adjustment for Draw Length:	-20
Adjustment for Draw Weight:	-20
Adjustment for Arrow Weight:	-22
Adjustment for Weight on String:	-12
Calculated Speed:	269 fps
Kinetic Energy:	66.7


----------



## GWFH

Fdale's Finest said:


> That's how I would want it!


Didnt like the blk/kuiu on the victory so went desert on the riser


----------



## boner

Yeah I was kinda surprised. Unless the dealer was off on what his arrow weighed


----------



## griffwar

boner said:


> Shot the 31 last night 28 in draw 60lb, 415 gr arrow. 280fps. I'm a hoyt guy but I'm liking the elites.


Humm I shot one this morning 28dl 62# maxed out 400 grain arrow at 263fps?


----------



## WildWilt15

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3050658 my thoughts and pictures


----------



## JTrean

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> I was a little disappointed to see that the Impulse 34 does not go lower than 27 in DL. Shorter ATAs are a thing of the past to me. Love the complaints about the bows weight. Heavier bows hold much steadier. Be cool to see some real speed tests soon


I am normally a 26.5" DL but I just got back from shooting the impulse in 27" and it felt great. I ended up ordering a 34 in Kuiu Verde


----------



## frankie_rizzo

How long are the wait times for you guys that have ordered? I am looking at getting the Impulse 31


----------



## JTrean

I was told its a week out.


----------



## frankie_rizzo

Wow thats great turn around. For those of you that shoot Elite how does the draw length compare to Mathews? Looking at getting a Inpulse. I shoot a 26" Mathews helim. Wondering if it will be close.


----------



## JDB9818

Shot the Impulse 31 this morning and came home with it. Like others have said smooth draw early with a little hump into the classic Elite valley / wall at the end. Mine is set up at 28" draw, 58.2 lbs shooting a 424 grain arrow at 271 ft/sec. I believe that is at or just over IBO. 

I think Elite did a nice job this year.


----------



## JTrean

The new impulse only goes down to 27". I would say to go try it at a shop and see how it feels at 27".


----------



## bowhuntercoop

All my elites have been dead on or very close with draw length. Mathews tend to run on the longer side. 3/8-1/2 long in most cases.


----------



## BTP

I'm excited about the second launch of the new elite line. I'm guessing spring.

When used elites hit AT......


----------



## droppin bucks

Anyone have the cost of the target colors?

Between the E35 and I34 which one has the longer riser? From the pics it looks like the E35 is not as reflexed and a little longer.


----------



## droppin bucks

BTP said:


> I'm excited about the second launch of the new elite line. I'm guessing spring.
> 
> When used elites hit AT......


Don't worry they will be on here in two weeks.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

JTrean said:


> I am normally a 26.5" DL but I just got back from shooting the impulse in 27" and it felt great. I ended up ordering a 34 in Kuiu Verde


If Hoyt doesn't wow me with their release I am ordering the same bow.


----------



## JTrean

4IDARCHER said:


> If Hoyt doesn't wow me with their release I am ordering the same bow.


You will not regret it. I shot it side by side with the 2016 E35 and it was a noticeable improvement.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Yep. I have shot both the 34 and 31 and did like them better then the E35 or E32(s) I had. I am a Hoyt guy at heart so. Will have to see what they come out with, especially if they get 340 with a 7in brace and lower weight but we will have to see. One thing though, as much as I love my Hoyt's There is no way their fit and finish can compare to the Elites.


----------



## Doebuster

We shot the 31 and 34 today the 31 at 29 inch draw and 60 lbs shot 388 grains 287 , 372 grains 292 . That's a biscuit and pro chrono . The 34 at same specs shot the 388 grains 280 and the 372 grain arrow 287 . The 34 was smoother drawing than the 31 the 31 dumped harder than the 34 but not bad . They are definately IMO the nicest bows elite has ever offered . Really dead at the shot both bows held very well and we're pretty quiet not as quiet as my Htr , but really quiet ! And as always fit and finish was great , they will sell a lot of these for sure , good job elite ! The pro chrono at the shop is known to be 5-6 fps slow so speeds are respectable !


----------



## X-file

Maybe I'm the only one that noticed how much it stacked up. The 31 had a pronounced hump. More dramatic than the 32. The 34 was stiff from the get go and reminded me of the judge. Our speed tests showed the I series being only 4-5 fps faster than the e series


----------



## Predator

griffwar said:


> Humm I shot one this morning 28dl 62# maxed out 400 grain arrow at 263fps?


That's more like it. There have been a few speeds posted above that are way too fast for the specs.


----------



## X-file

We just did side by side comparisons. Measured the draw weight and used the same arrow, chrono and shooter. Still the 34 was only 4 fps faster than the 35 and the 31 was 4 faster than the 32. But the 31 was 3fps faster than the 34 which is what elite states

And please don't think I'm bashing. I was stoked to shoot these today and even had cash in hand for one. But left empty handed and kind of disappointed


----------



## Mathias

Thank goodness for honest chromo results :thumbs_up
(for all this applies too)


----------



## 573mms

I have owned most all the elites since they started and some may have took a little playing with but I have not seen one of my bows not meet or exceed its ibo speeds.


----------



## gfm1960

droppin bucks said:


> Don't worry they will be on here in two weeks.


hopefully the classifieds will flood with used I34's and bring down the price on used E35's


----------



## Viper69

griffwar said:


> Humm I shot one this morning 28dl 62# maxed out 400 grain arrow at 263fps?


That's slow IMO. Mine is 29" draw, 417 grain arrow and 64# and getting 292.


----------



## griffwar

Viper69 said:


> That's slow IMO. Mine is 29" draw, 417 grain arrow and 64# and getting 292.


According to there mod chart 29dl is 330-333 ibo 28 is 320-323 ibo so the bow I shot was like 4fps under ibo pretty darn close to what they stated. I was just telling the results I got and the specs for the 28dl seems to hold out what the chronograph told Me.


----------



## bowman69

Pretty sure that means if it's a 28" shooting 70# 350gr arrow it will shoot 320/323... So subtract 16-17 for the extra 50grs of arrow weight then 2-3 for it being a 60#er then few fps for the loop... You should be closer to 285-290...Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Viper69

Yeah I'm losing around 32 fps for my arrow weight being 417 over ibo for 64# which is 320 grains. Then probably 8 fps for loop and peep ( only tied around peep). Ibo for 29" is 333 minus 40 fps. puts me right at my chrono reading of 292.


----------



## poobear

The 31 i shot did not hit ibo . The 28in drew 28 3/8 . At 74lb it shot a 349 gr arrow at 320. Spec it to ibo and you are at 305-308 ibo at 28in.


----------



## primal-bow

4IDARCHER said:


> If Hoyt doesn't wow me with their release I am ordering the same bow.


didn't you have an e-35 or e-32? and sold with in a week back in 2014?


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Ok so I'm not worried about speed for the guys that have shot the impulse 34 synergy and 35 which is the smoothest I have a E32 but wanting a little more ata for spots and 3d. I hold better with a tad bit more ata


----------



## Viper69

Maybe I'm reading that wrong. Basically the 31 is 343 at 30/70. You shot close to ibo arrow. You lose 20 fps for your draw and a few for the loop.. 320 sounds right on to me


----------



## primal-bow

poobear said:


> The 31 i shot did not hit ibo . The 28in drew 28 3/8 . At 74lb it shot a 349 gr arrow at 320. Spec it to ibo and you are at 305-308 ibo at 28in.


duh you need a 30" dl to hit i.b.o speed. 320 fps is not a bad speed.


----------



## griffwar

bowman69 said:


> Pretty sure that means if it's a 28" shooting 70# 350gr arrow it will shoot 320/323... So subtract 16-17 for the extra 50grs of arrow weight then 2-3 for it being a 60#er then few fps for the loop... You should be closer to 285-290...Correct me if I'm wrong


I'm not trying to start problems guys!! That is the results I got!!


----------



## poobear

Boy you are slow


----------



## bowman69

griffwar said:


> I'm not trying to start problems guys!! That is the results I got!!


Sorry if it sounded that way was just stating the fact that if the chrono was correct the one you shot was way under what elite states...


----------



## poobear

The one i shot was 74lbs . Bring the weight down to 70 and ur at 312 then draw to a real 28 and ur a 308 or so. Ad 20 for 30in and its at 328 .


----------



## psychobaby111

Shot them both seemed really nice


----------



## Doebuster

The ones we shot today we're off ibo some the 34 was off about 12 fps and the 31 about 6-8 fps that's with a biscuit and not tuned so there a little slower than advertised ! That's with no peep just loop pro chrono !


----------



## Ubet28

rcdvt said:


> what does your delta 6 chrono? and is it as smooth or have the valley that your elite had. Local dealer up here just picked them up but didnt have a delta 6 and sold all the other bows he had. I currently shoot a chill 28/60 but im going 29/70 and would like to go longer ata but honestly i never know what i might hunt out of and i shoot my chill dead nuts so i think its short ata for me just for the versatility but a buddy of mine had a elite answer and if i had to shoot something all day it might have been that thing it was a hare smoother than my chill into the back wall and more solid.. Just wondered what you thought between the obsession short ata and the elite.
> dave



I just cronoed my delta today 70lbs turned down to 65 29in draw 378gr arrow was shooting game 328. No it is not even close to as smooth as a elite the back wall is solid the valley is shallow. You can let up on her just don't get caught sleeping cause she will jump.. 

Now this is just my humble opinion and trust me I like elite bows. But for me and hunting I want the speed I have now with the delta.. My synergy was shooting 272 last year good bow for 3d& target but I need more in the tree. I am gonna go shoot this new impulse but just don't think realistically it will break 300 with a loaded string and a 378 grain arrow. I would love to hear some speeds. But I have my phoenix for 3d & target so no need for another bow yet. If you want to know more please pm me so we don't clutter this thread up. Thanks


----------



## Core Archery

New bows are nice period......


----------



## Huntin Hard

Doebuster said:


> The ones we shot today we're off ibo some the 34 was off about 12 fps and the 31 about 6-8 fps that's with a biscuit and not tuned so there a little slower than advertised ! That's with no peep just loop pro chrono !


I tested one a 34 today and it was one of elites pro staffers bows so it was tuned and it came in at 345 IBO. Specs were 28.5", 72 lbs, 420 grain arrow and 304 FPS.


----------



## blazenarrow

I do like the elite bows... In all honesty I don't see much change. So that means these ones will shoot as good as the last ones. Hunting all that was really done was limbs where shorter.. Smaller brace "speed". And limb pockets that are the same,but with a little extra to hold in place a little better. Elite bows are a great shooting bow. I can't and won't take that away.


----------



## Ubet28

nicko said:


> That's well above IBO. With those numbers, it should be at 269 fps.
> 
> Total Arrow Weight:	415
> Bow IBO Speed:	343
> Adjustment for Draw Length:	-20
> Adjustment for Draw Weight:	-20
> Adjustment for Arrow Weight:	-22
> Adjustment for Weight on String:	-12
> Calculated Speed:	269 fps
> Kinetic Energy:	66.7


Thank you for sharing this..


----------



## Ubet28

nicko said:


> That's well above IBO. With those numbers, it should be at 269 fps.
> 
> Total Arrow Weight:	415
> Bow IBO Speed:	343
> Adjustment for Draw Length:	-20
> Adjustment for Draw Weight:	-20
> Adjustment for Arrow Weight:	-22
> Adjustment for Weight on String:	-12
> Calculated Speed:	269 fps
> Kinetic Energy:	66.7


Thank you for sharing this.. I was thinking with a 378 arrow the bow would be 275ish


----------



## bowman69

Huntin Hard said:


> I tested one a 34 today and it was one of elites pro staffers bows so it was tuned and it came in at 345 IBO. Specs were 28.5", 72 lbs, 420 grain arrow and 304 FPS.


What did you think of the draw cycle compared to the E35? I personally thought it was a little stiffer with more of a hump but the one I shot was just out of the box...


----------



## Ubet28

Doebuster said:


> We shot the 31 and 34 today the 31 at 29 inch draw and 60 lbs shot 388 grains 287 , 372 grains 292 . That's a biscuit and pro chrono . The 34 at same specs shot the 388 grains 280 and the 372 grain arrow 287 . The 34 was smoother drawing than the 31 the 31 dumped harder than the 34 but not bad . They are definately IMO the nicest bows elite has ever offered . Really dead at the shot both bows held very well and we're pretty quiet not as quiet as my Htr , but really quiet ! And as always fit and finish was great , they will sell a lot of these for sure , good job elite ! The pro chrono at the shop is known to be 5-6 fps slow so speeds are respectable !


So just whisker and nothing else on the string?


----------



## Huntin Hard

bowman69 said:


> What did you think of the draw cycle compared to the E35? I personally thought it was a little stiffer with more of a hump but the one I shot was just out of the box...


I didn't notice much more stiffness but I did notice a slight hump at the end but nothing I couldn't work with.


----------



## bowman69

Huntin Hard said:


> I didn't notice much more stiffness but I did notice a slight hump at the end but nothing I couldn't work with.


Thank you sir


----------



## Huntin Hard

bowman69 said:


> Thank you sir


No problem. Should have mine in less than 2 weeks


----------



## timmymac24

give it time you will know how good the new line up is based on the number of used Elites that start popping up on the AT classifieds, looking forward to shooting them when I go back to IL in November since Elite dealers are hard to come by in So Cal


----------



## 4IDARCHER

kgtech said:


> didn't you have an e-35 or e-32? and sold with in a week back in 2014?


I have had several Elites that I bought and sold soon afterward. And Hoyt, And PSE, and Mathews, And Bear, And Bowtech


----------



## wvbowhunter09

Can't wait to shoot the new ones but don't see them replacing my E32 or E35. I like a 7" BH for hunting......found out its a lot less to worry about. Still going to shoot them and see how they feel.


----------



## cicero

My 31 in shop shot a 415gn arrow at 283.3 with just loop at 60.6/28. This was with Easton chrono


----------



## 918hoytman918

Does anybody know if the 16 e35's and 16 victory come with the new limb pockets?


----------



## cicero

918hoytman918 said:


> Does anybody know if the 16 e35's and 16 victory come with the new limb pockets?



Yes. All 2016 have updated features.


----------



## 918hoytman918

cicero said:


> Yes. All 2016 have updated features.


Thanks.


----------



## WAAC

4IDARCHER said:


> I have had several Elites that I bought and sold soon afterward. And Hoyt, And PSE, and Mathews, And Bear, And Bowtech


4ID,
Looks like you may have a stalker on your hands… LOL:wink:
I personally would have ignored his post… Some people are just *Ship* Stirrers…
Good Luck this season...
Waac


----------



## Doebuster

Ubet28 said:


> So just whisker and nothing else on the string?


Yes , just a loop , my shops chrono is a little slow the 34 was off more than the 31 . Both of the bows are great shooters IMO they are better shooting bows than the e series , the draw is stiffer and they do have a little hump at the end of the draw cycle and then dump some to the valley . The 34 was smoother into the hole and the draw was nicer ! They are dead at the shot and hold really well post shot . We shot the bows against my friends Htr was 17 fps faster and the 34 was only 10 fps faster that's at 29 60 , 388 grains ! These bows were not tuned just a biscuit ! I'm sure u could get more out of them ! Bottom line they shoot great ,look great and elite will sell a lot of these !


----------



## Trueball13

How do they shoot cpaired to the hunter. ? Anyone compair them? I'm looking for a impulse 31 and I'm going to shoot one but if it's not better then I might just buy a hunter ! I know the impulse will be faster!


----------



## Doebuster

Trueball13 said:


> How do they shoot cpaired to the hunter. ? Anyone compair them? I'm looking for a impulse 31 and I'm going to shoot one but if it's not better then I might just buy a hunter ! I know the impulse will be faster!


IMO they are a lot better shooting than the hunter . These are with out a doubt the best shooting bows elite archery has ever offered , are they as smooth as the e series , no ,but they draw nice , I don't mind the the small dump to the hole ,some will ,but as an overall feel these bows are very nice . Really dead in the hand , and pretty quiet !


----------



## shootstraight

Oberservation, the speeds you guys are getting are all over the place, so can't use that as a guide

Question, how is the max weight coming in, are they maxed four plus pounds over stated weight?


----------



## bstring

johncraddock445 said:


> I just went through and got caught up on the 10+ pages i missed today... One thing is for absolute certain... this Bstring guys is a complete tool...


Oh. So you must be one of the Whiney boys who thinks a few ounces is too much for your frail little body to hold. Yeah. Geronimo would have thrown you over the cliff a long time ago.
It constantly amazes me how grown men get themselves so worked up about minor things and then when another person gives their opinion that is opposite of the one they gave they are a hater or a troll or something similar. It's really no wonder the pros have ran away from this site. Know it all keyboard commandos coming on a forum to try to piss people off knowing good and well that if we were all standing together you wouldn't say a thing.
A few of you have some really good advice and good things to say about this bow. Then other like to bring up stuff that happened in the past so you can restart a heated discussion.


----------



## wvbowhunter09

The I31 is only 8 fps faster than the E32. I thought it was a lot more till I just looked.


----------



## xhammer23

wvbowhunter09 said:


> The I31 is only 8 fps faster than the E32. I thought it was a lot more till I just looked.


With a draw that is not as smooth and an inch less brace. Elite failed to impress me with the new bows, now if they got 340 with a 7" brace then I would probably consider a 34. These new cams are actually slower than the E series cams if you minus 10fps for an inch less brace and the impulse draw is worse, No Thanks Elite!


----------



## cmhall14

xhammer23 said:


> With a draw that is not as smooth and an inch less brace. Elite failed to impress me with the new bows, now if they got 340 with a 7" brace then I would probably consider a 34. These new cams are actually slower than the E series cams if you minus 10fps for an inch less brace and the impulse draw is worse, No Thanks Elite!


what didn't you like about the draw? just curious as I'm planning on shooting one this week.


----------



## pbuck

bstring said:


> Oh. So you must be one of the Whiney boys who thinks a few ounces is too much for your frail little body to hold. Yeah. Geronimo would have thrown you over the cliff a long time ago.
> It constantly amazes me how grown men get themselves so worked up about minor things and then when another person gives their opinion that is opposite of the one they gave they are a hater or a troll or something similar. It's really no wonder the pros have ran away from this site. Know it all keyboard commandos coming on a forum to try to piss people off knowing good and well that if we were all standing together you wouldn't say a thing.
> 
> *A few of you have some really good advice and good things to say about this bow.*
> 
> *Then other like to bring up stuff that happened in the past so you can restart a heated discussion.*


And you do....what?


----------



## bstring

Actually defend my point. When you get bashed you are the first to pipe up so you have no room to talk.


----------



## Crow Terminator

It is amazing the different things archers look for in bows. Some are all about this speed thing. When you go to a shop and your idea of comparing bows head to head is shooting them through a chrony, and buying the bow that is 2-4 fps faster than the others...based off of speed alone and nothing else considered...you are way too dedicated to chasing speed IMO. 

There is a lot to look for in a bow besides speed, but some will never understand that. Me personally...give me a bow that is easy to tune, and has the geometry to make every shot easily repeatable, and I am going to be happy. I can work with a bow that is a touch loud or that isn't the fastest in the pack, as long as its easy to tune and reliable/repeatable from shot to shot. I like the bows that you know better than to shoot 2 arrows at the same spot; you know that if you do, you are going to wreck arrows. It looks like Elite has listened to suggestions from their staff and customers on making the bows more forgiving and repeatable to shoot by giving options for the grip now. I couldn't tell you how many threads I've read over the years where people didn't like the Elite banana grip, and or had struggles with being consistent with it. Up until now, the only remedies were to put tape on the grip, buy an aftermarket grip, or sell the bow. A lot of people liked the grip on the Victory bow and thus they are offering that as an option now. I've not shot the Victory so I don't know how that grip is. I know I am one of the guys that struggle with torque (having that one or two arrows that impact left of center) on the original grip. I have mine taped up and that has helped a lot. The grip on the Spirit bow is what I like...I shoot my wife's Spirit a lot and that grip is what I wish the E35 had on it.


----------



## nicko

shootstraight said:


> *Oberservation, the speeds you guys are getting are all over the place,* so can't use that as a guide
> 
> Question, how is the max weight coming in, are they maxed four plus pounds over stated weight?


I was thinking the same thing. Some of these speeds being posted are 10 fps over the bows IBO rating.


----------



## X-file

cmhall14 said:


> what didn't you like about the draw? just curious as I'm planning on shooting one this week.


Personally, they were both quite stiff. And they both had a hump with a dump into the valley. Very similar to the judge imho. Both the ones we shot were just under IBO. Not dramatic just 2-3 fps. That being said the additional work going in to the draw wouldn't justify the minimal speed difference to me compared to the e series. Now if I was getting one as my first elite that might be a different story. Now I will say the new riser looks awesome but the i31 riser is definitely shorter than the e32 riser but ata is only 3/4" different. I was dead set on getting one. One of the preview bows was my dl and color I wanted. It was right there. In my hands and I couldn't justify it. I just like the e series better as an overall bow


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Doebuster said:


> IMO they are a lot better shooting than the hunter . These are with out a doubt the best shooting bows elite archery has ever offered , are they as smooth as the e series , no ,but they draw nice , I don't mind the the small dump to the hole ,some will ,but as an overall feel these bows are very nice . Really dead in the hand , and pretty quiet !



So they are less smooth, have a more pronounced hump, not as quiet, and if you take out for the inch less of brace they are slower. So why are they the best Elite bows yet? Seems what they should have done as kept last years bow and offered a turbo model with one inch less brace and kept all the rest the same.


----------



## X-file

Again as for speed tests, sure we weighed everything, bows were coming in just over 70 when spec'd out. But I didn't want to get into the debate about the testing equipment being sub par so we just tested the bows side by side with 2015 e series off the shelf. And the I series came in between 4-6 fps faster than the comparable e series. And if you go off of IBO rating, the e series was 1-2 fps over the high rating and the I series was 1-2 fps under the low rating


----------



## nicko

xhammer23 said:


> With a draw that is not as smooth and an inch less brace. Elite failed to impress me with the new bows, now if they got 340 with a 7" brace then I would probably consider a 34. *These new cams are actually slower than the E series cams if you minus 10fps for an inch less brace* and the impulse draw is worse, No Thanks Elite!


xhammer does make a point here. If the cams on the Impulse bows and the E series bows were equal performers, that 1 inch difference in BH alone would automatically give the Impulse bows a 10 FPS advantage. 

I haven't shot the Implulse bows yet so I can't comment on their draw cycle or how smooth they are compared to the E series. But when I had my E32 and changed out the stock cable slide for a Saunders Hyperglide, the draw got a little smoother. I'm sure the draw cycle of the Impulse bows would benefit from a cable slide change.


----------



## Doebuster

The speeds I posted are what the chrono read , if you think the bows are going to be 350 when there rated 340 don't you think elite would know there 350 and list that at there speed? Pro chronos are usually about 5-6 fps slower than other makes, we shot 2 bows that were straight out of the box with a biscuit on them , loop only , and that's what we got , I sure others will get better speeds it is what it is !


----------



## cmhall14

X-file said:


> Personally, they were both quite stiff. And they both had a hump with a dump into the valley. Very similar to the judge imho. Both the ones we shot were just under IBO. Not dramatic just 2-3 fps. That being said the additional work going in to the draw wouldn't justify the minimal speed difference to me compared to the e series. Now if I was getting one as my first elite that might be a different story. Now I will say the new riser looks awesome but the i31 riser is definitely shorter than the e32 riser but ata is only 3/4" different. I was dead set on getting one. One of the preview bows was my dl and color I wanted. It was right there. In my hands and I couldn't justify it. I just like the e series better as an overall bow


Yea if I was gaining the 10 fps and they shot just as well as my 35 I could maybe justify getting one but from some of the posts here it doesn't sound like it's gonna be much of a speed difference between the two. I love everything about my 35 so it would take a lot for me to get rid of it anyway. Having the V-grip on my hunting bow would interest me though. May just have to order another 35 with the new grip.


----------



## X-file

cmhall14 said:


> Yea if I was gaining the 10 fps and they shot just as well as my 35 I could maybe justify getting one but from some of the posts here it doesn't sound like it's gonna be much of a speed difference between the two. I love everything about my 35 so it would take a lot for me to get rid of it anyway. Having the V-grip on my hunting bow would interest me though. May just have to order another 35 with the new grip.


That is what I was thinking. A purple e35 for 3d and spots and a black e35 with v grip for hunting. Find some max 1 limbs for it and call it a day.


----------



## Doebuster

We also weighed every thing and checked draw weights , we tested the bows against my friends slow cam 29 ,60 388 grains the 34 was 10 fps faster than the no cam and the 31 was 17 fps faster than the slow cammer ! Please don't form an opinion about there new bows based on our unofficial speed test I'm sure one of the at super tuners will do an official review ! When we shot a lighter arrow the speed difference between the bows stayed the same !


----------



## trial153

Lets assume the make IBO. So in that case 340 on both Impulse at 6' brace height just isn't that great when we can compare them to similar offerings that are getting that or close to that out of 7" brace height bows.... just kind of underwhelming.


----------



## WildWilt15

trial153 said:


> Lets assume the make IBO. So in that case 340 on both Impulse at 6' brace height just isn't that great when we can compare them to similar offerings that are getting that or close to that out of 7" brace height bows.... just kind of underwhelming.


mix that with a smooth draw deep valley and 85% letoff and you can't beat it with a stick...


----------



## trial153

WildWilt15 said:


> mix that with a smooth draw deep valley and 85% letoff and you can't beat it with a stick...


I can get all that in 7" brace height bow with about the same speed. no stick needed. Still underwhelmed


----------



## WildWilt15

trial153 said:


> I can get all that in 7" brace height bow with about the same speed. no stick needed. Still underwhelmed


sure you can with a bow that comes in 10fps under IBO rating.... I'm not here to play fanboy but there is not a bow on the market hitting the speeds of the 31 and 34 that is as comfortable to shoot. There are bows hitting that speed that are comfortable to shoot but they DO NOT have the huge valley or the Let off of the elite. Granted that is not what everyone likes in a bow. But to say these bows are underwhelming is insane.


----------



## enkriss

WildWilt15 said:


> sure you can with a bow that comes in 10fps under IBO rating.... I'm not here to play fanboy but there is not a bow on the market hitting the speeds of the 31 and 34 that is as comfortable to shoot. There are bows hitting that speed that are comfortable to shoot but they DO NOT have the huge valley or the Let off of the elite. Granted that is not what everyone likes in a bow. But to say these bows are underwhelming is insane.


Underwhelmed is putting it lightly.

More of the same. Boring...


----------



## trial153

I get 335 off of a two year old e32 with a 7inch brace hight. 

Why would I need a 2016 with a 6" brace hight getting 340. 
Underwhelming.


----------



## WildWilt15

enkriss said:


> Underwhelmed is putting it lightly.
> 
> More of the same. Boring...
> 
> Slow heavy and ugly. I had a synergy. The draw cycle on my Hoyt, Bowtech and Obsession was oodles better. They were all much faster and quieter.


To each their own, I'm glad you like your Bowtech, Hoyt and Obsession. I would love to see the DFC comparison on those and the synergy.. Oodles better would probably not be the outcome lol but hey If i was right all the time I would be rich.


----------



## WildWilt15

trial153 said:


> I get 335 off of a two year old e32 with a 7inch brace hight.
> 
> Why would I need a 2016 with a 6" brace hight getting 340.
> Underwhelming.


I wouldn't want one.. but it would be more fair to compare it to the 343 of the 31. Why do people still shoot the pulses, answer, hunter, and pure of the past... Because these bows flat out shoot and are very repeatable. 
I can tell your one of the few on here who don't feel the need to buy a bow every year because technology really isn't advancing as fast as it was if not at all. Would you feel better if Elite mainstreamed and came out with a bridged carbon bow with a 6"bh with a short valley, hump in the draw launching an arrow at 350fps? I sure as hell hope they don't..


----------



## nicko

If speed is the top priority for somebody, there are other bows out there that will suit their needs. If you want speed, go buy a Full Throttle.


----------



## WildWilt15

nicko said:


> If speed is the top priority for somebody, there are other bows out there that will suit their needs. If you want speed, go buy a Full Throttle.


:darkbeer:


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Wasnt the answer a 33 1/2 ATA ...7"BH with 340 ibo with speed mods...


----------



## Viper69

Well the e32 I had ibo was around 332 and my new i32 is 342 so I gained 10 fps. I'm sure not every e32 or i31 will be like that but that is my experience. I did some fine tuning on both before speed testing.


----------



## cleggy

X-file said:


> Personally, they were both quite stiff. And they both had a hump with a dump into the valley. Very similar to the judge imho. Both the ones we shot were just under IBO. Not dramatic just 2-3 fps. That being said the additional work going in to the draw wouldn't justify the minimal speed difference to me compared to the e series. Now if I was getting one as my first elite that might be a different story. Now I will say the new riser looks awesome but the i31 riser is definitely shorter than the e32 riser but ata is only 3/4" different. I was dead set on getting one. One of the preview bows was my dl and color I wanted. It was right there. In my hands and I couldn't justify it. I just like the e series better as an overall bow


Your observations are spot on to what I experienced. I wanted to like the bows enough to justify letting my 35 go but neither the 31 nor 34 just didn't impress me.


----------



## bow hunter13

My dealer just got the new elites on Friday I want up there yesterday. End up not getting to shoot one cuz he was getting ready to leave I dropped my bow off to get the cams timed so I can sell it... The impulse is a nice bow I can't wait to shoot it. My dealer told he was extremely surprised on how fast it was and how smooth the draw that's my next bow! I'm goin to shoot one this week


----------



## ex-wolverine

Just curious do you have a 30" Draw?



trial153 said:


> I get 335 off of a two year old e32 with a 7inch brace hight.
> 
> Why would I need a 2016 with a 6" brace hight getting 340.
> Underwhelming.


----------



## pbuck

BowHuntnKY said:


> Wasnt the answer a 33 1/2 ATA ...7"BH with 340 ibo with speed mods...


Yes. And a DFC that looked like the Teton mountains.


----------



## Done Right

Viper69 said:


> Well the e32 I had ibo was around 332 and my new i32 is 342 so I gained 10 fps. I'm sure not every e32 or i31 will be like that but that is my experience. I did some fine tuning on both before speed testing.


You said the magic words you did some fine tuning on the bows this is a must no bow comes perfectly tuned from the factory.J.M.O


----------



## 148p&y

Funny how people's opinion on draw cycle can vary so much. I shot both friday and compared them to my 35. My 35 was 66 lbs 30.5" draw shot a 450 grain arrow at 277fps. The 34 was 263fps at 29 1/4" 61 lbs. and the 31 was 267 fpsat 29 1/4" 61 lbs. I felt like the 34 drew best of the 3. Followed by the 35. I know on previous Elite speed bows the draw draw cycle sucked when you got over 29 1/2". I wounder how these will be with a 30" mod. By the way I shot a no cam for the first time thought the cam loaded up more in the front then the Impulse. I liked the Impulse 34 more then the no cam. With that said that Matthew Wake was the most surprising bow I've shot in the last 2 years. Need to shoot one through a chrono.


----------



## trial153

ex-wolverine said:


> Just curious do you have a 30" Draw?


Tom, I wish. I shoot most bows at 28.5. I always buy a set of 30 mods along side of the 28.5 mods. I always tune and shoot a IBO arrow at IBO specs ( excepting draw weight if I am not using 70 limbs I figure the standard deduction in )through both my chronos as a starting point before I set and tune. I like to establish a baseline. 
Both my 32s were fairly easy to get to IBO at 30, they took a little more work the 28.5 mods, however they got there without too much struggle. 

I suspect this years offering will be about the same typically obtainable from elite. We will see.


----------



## Ptoid

Impulse looks cool, might satisfy some speed critics. Doesnt seem that diff from energy but i havent shot it. Does anyone know why they still have cable slides and not a roller or something?


----------



## 573mms

BowHuntnKY said:


> Wasnt the answer a 33 1/2 ATA ...7"BH with 340 ibo with speed mods...


The answer absolutely sucked with speed mods at 28in it felt like the full throttle, no valley at all.


----------



## Viper69

trial153 said:


> Tom, I wish. I shoot most bows at 28.5. I always buy a set of 30 mods along side of the 28.5 mods. I always tune and shoot a IBO arrow at IBO specs ( excepting draw weight if I am not using 70 limbs I figure the standard deduction in )through both my chronos as a starting point before I set and tune. I like to establish a baseline.
> Both my 32s were fairly easy to get to IBO at 30, they took a little more work the 28.5 mods, however they got there without too much struggle.
> 
> I suspect this years offering will be about the same typically obtainable from elite. We will see.


No doubt. Out of the box speed tests can be misleading without any proper tuning. Everyone is different but the i31 fits me so much better than the e32 did. Don't know why but it just does. Plus and extra 10 fps. I find it shoots great even with the shorter brace. I have zero problems with a 6" brace if the bow draws smooth and holds well.


----------



## enkriss

Done Right said:


> You said the magic words you did some fine tuning on the bows this is a must no bow comes perfectly tuned from the factory.J.M.O


No doubt about that. When I pulled my synergy out of the box. The bottom limb was cranked down and the top was backed off about 2 turns. It was all out of whack.


----------



## griffwar

Doebuster said:


> We also weighed every thing and checked draw weights , we tested the bows against my friends slow cam 29 ,60 388 grains the 34 was 10 fps faster than the no cam and the 31 was 17 fps faster than the slow cammer ! Please don't form an opinion about there new bows based on our unofficial speed test I'm sure one of the at super tuners will do an official review ! When we shot a lighter arrow the speed difference between the bows stayed the same !


So you're saying the htr with a 321 ibo is only 10 fps on one and 17 on the other slower? and they got a 340 to 343 ibo rating?


----------



## cmhall14

griffwar said:


> So you're saying the htr with a 321 ibo is only 10 fps on one and 17 on the other slower? and they got a 340 to 343 ibo rating?


Isn't the HTR 330 ibo? I could be wrong but that's what I thought.


----------



## griffwar

cmhall14 said:


> Isn't the HTR 330 ibo? I could be wrong but that's what I thought.


It is with 65% mods with 85% it's 321, so unless his friends is 65% which I doubt there under ibo according to him, the 34 by a bunch and 31 by a few.


----------



## deadduck357

cmhall14 said:


> Isn't the HTR 330 ibo? I could be wrong but that's what I thought.


Yes with 65% mods. Bows are shipped with 85% mods which have a 321 IBO.


----------



## Doebuster

The htr had 80% mods and is well tuned , it's just the chrono it is known to be slow !


----------



## cmhall14

deadduck357 said:


> Yes with 65% mods. Bows are shipped with 85% mods which have a 321 IBO.


Like I said, I could be wrong lol. Thanks.


----------



## Doebuster

WildWilt15 said:


> mix that with a smooth draw deep valley and 85% letoff and you can't beat it with a stick...


X2 they will be great hunting bows I like the deep hole for the treestand , the bows look great fit and finish first class !


----------



## seiowabow

trial153 said:


> I can get all that in 7" brace height bow with about the same speed. no stick needed. Still underwhelmed


What 7" brace, 34ata, 85% let off bow gets 340?


----------



## Doebuster

griffwar said:


> So you're saying the htr with a 321 ibo is only 10 fps on one and 17 on the other slower? and they got a 340 to 343 ibo rating?


Yep, those were the speeds we did three times to verify ! That's with a biscuit and you know those binarys need to be put on a draw board to get the most out of them , I'm not bashing those were the raw speed s as I said in the other post they shoot great ! I think with new threads and a good tune they will be close to ibo !


----------



## chaded

I have always liked most things about the elite but the grip and me has never got along no matter how much I tried to get used to it. The Victory grip looks more suited to me so I will be trying out the I34 even though I like a shorter bow. If they had the Victory grip on the I31 along with verde camo it would be a slam dunk.


----------



## Moosejaw

seiowabow said:


> What 7" brace, 34ata, 85% let off bow gets 340?


Darton 3700, but its a 80% letoff. the more i read this thread the more i want a Darton lol.


----------



## griffwar

Doebuster said:


> The htr had 80% mods and is well tuned , it's just the chrono it is known to be slow !


HTR comes in 65%,75% or 85%.


----------



## griffwar

Doebuster said:


> The htr had 80% mods and is well tuned , it's just the chrono it is known to be slow !


Slow or not you shot all the bows through the same chronographe right?


----------



## Doebuster

NCBuckNBass said:


> So they are less smooth, have a more pronounced hump, not as quiet, and if you take out for the inch less of brace they are slower. So why are they the best Elite bows yet? Seems what they should have done as kept last years bow and offered a turbo model with one inch less brace and kept all the rest the same.


Have you shot one yet ? IMO there a nice bow it's hard to get speed at 85 % letoff , the hunter that I shot had a lot of vibe and was slow as molasses ! These bows have a great feel at the shot and were very dead in the hand , there's not much else they can do to em all the mfg. are just tweaking there designs ! Why don't you go shoot one and form your own opinion ! Elite is not in the speed business remember that . That was last year with the synergy release. They could make a 350 plus bow but most everybody who owns an elite would ***** about the draw cycle IMO I think for a343 ibo they don't draw that hard and I like high letoff in a hunting bow !


----------



## Doebuster

griffwar said:


> Slow or not you shot all the bows through the same chronographe right?


Yea same chrono , the 34 had been shot a lot the day before and you know how those new strings can stretch it could of been out of spec already !


----------



## enkriss

seiowabow said:


> What 7" brace, 34ata, 85% let off bow gets 340?


My lethal force 2 was close to that. I was getting 338 IBO with that bow and the BH was 7-1/4" or close to it.

It seemed 340 & 7" BH and 350 & 6" BH was about average?


----------



## Huntin Hard

I'm looking forward to it. I'm sure I'll see it over IBO with ex wolverines strings and tune.


----------



## Doebuster

griffwar said:


> HTR comes in 65%,75% or 85%.


Ok my bad 85 % !


----------



## seiowabow

enkriss said:


> My lethal force 2 was close to that. I was getting 338 IBO with that bow and the BH was 7-1/4" or close to it.
> 
> It seemed 340 & 7" BH and 350 & 6" BH was about average?


 Those are good speeds. I've never shot a lethal force.


----------



## droppin bucks

seiowabow said:


> What 7" brace, 34ata, 85% let off bow gets 340?


09 GT500, I am sure the new bows are quieter and a little smoother.

http://www.elitearchery.com/pdf/2009/09_GT500_spec_3-26-09.pdf


----------



## Tripper

I want one


----------



## deadduck357

seiowabow said:


> What 7" brace, 34ata, 85% let off bow gets 340?


Insanity CPXL: 35" ATA, 7" BH, 80% let-off, 340 IBO. 5% less let-off.


----------



## mmiela

So my GT500 from 2010 which sounds like a similar draw cycle is almost as fast with a 7" BH?


----------



## droppin bucks

mmiela said:


> So my GT500 from 2010 which sounds like a similar draw cycle is almost as fast with a 7" BH?


Here is the spec sheet for the 2010 GT500

http://www.elitearchery.com/pdf/2010/2010_GT500_Spec_Sheet_11.02.09.pdf


----------



## trial153

New Breed, Gentix 337 IBO, 7 brace height....33 ATA


----------



## trial153

In fairness when we make comparisons we are kind of limited to bows in the last 5 years or so. In all honestly we were shooting bows 15 years with geometry that if we used today's materials would produce a ton of speed however they probably would feel and shoot like ****. I for one looking for remakes of the baby G.....


----------



## enkriss

trial153 said:


> In fairness when we make comparisons we are kind of limited to bows in the last 5 years or so. In all honestly we were shooting bows 15 years with geometry that if we used today's materials would produce a ton of speed however they probably would feel and shoot like ****. I for one looking for remakes of the baby G.....


Baby G?...worst bow of all time right there....lol

Maybe PSE will take a page from elites book and reuse all their previous names and your wish will come true!


----------



## Z-Rider

I honestly can't figure out how people think the Impulse draw is harsher than the Energy series. 

The E35's were smooth bows, didn't care for the 32. The Impulse cycle on both 31 and 34 to me had absolutely no dump or hump into the valley. Not sure what people are feeling but I didn't notice it and I was definitely paying attention as I assumed it would be there. 

I've owned 8 Energy 35's since '14 and I don't see owning another now that the I-34 is available.


----------



## 138104

Does the I34 have the lower stabilizer hole like the E35?


----------



## fountain

Does the impulse series have the same cams as the energy bows?


----------



## enkriss

fountain said:


> Does the impulse series have the same cams as the energy bows?


Nope


----------



## Doebuster

Perry24 said:


> Does the I34 have the lower stabilizer hole like the E35?


Yep !


----------



## Viper69

I 31 ready to rock.


----------



## Jellymon

Z-Rider said:


> I honestly can't figure out how people think the Impulse draw is harsher than the Energy series.
> 
> The E35's were smooth bows, didn't care for the 32. The Impulse cycle on both 31 and 34 to me had absolutely no dump or hump into the valley. Not sure what people are feeling but I didn't notice it and I was definitely paying attention as I assumed it would be there.
> 
> I've owned 8 Energy 35's since '14 and I don't see owning another now that the I-34 is available.


I think a lot of that has to do with people shooting the display model at too long a draw length. They get past where they're used to drawing where thier muscles are weakest and it makes it feel like a hump.


----------



## nicko

Viper69 said:


> I 31 ready to rock.


Damn!! That didn't take long.

I think what everybody needs to keep in mind is that most of these new Impulses are being shot straight out of the box with no tuning or timing of the cams. With proper tuning, many of the kinks being described here will likely be ironed out.


----------



## nicko

Jellymon said:


> I think a lot of that has to do with people shooting the display model at too long a draw length. They get past where they're used to drawing where thier muscles are weakest and it makes it feel like a hump.


You and I are thinking the same things.


----------



## enkriss

Z-Rider said:


> I honestly can't figure out how people think the Impulse draw is harsher than the Energy series.
> 
> The E35's were smooth bows, didn't care for the 32. The Impulse cycle on both 31 and 34 to me had absolutely no dump or hump into the valley. Not sure what people are feeling but I didn't notice it and I was definitely paying attention as I assumed it would be there.
> 
> I've owned 8 Energy 35's since '14 and I don't see owning another now that the I-34 is available.


Some people have become accustom to the way their bow draws and don't care for elites draw cycle. Is that really that hard to understand???


----------



## nicko

enkriss said:


> some people have become accustom to the way their bow draws and don't care for elites draw cycle. *is that really that hard to understand???*



rowrrrr!!! Fft fffffffftt!!!!!


----------



## craigxt

Viper69 said:


> I 31 ready to rock.
> View attachment 3030698


Looking closely at your Impulse 31 it looks like your bow has a flatter grip then what my 14" Energy 35 has.


----------



## Doebuster

I don't care what anybody says the 31 has a little dump to it , the 34 was smoother to the hole ! It's not bad but they don't ease in like the energy series ! Not bashing it's just my opinion ! There nice bows .


----------



## Viper69

Doebuster said:


> I don't care what anybody says the 31 has a little dump to it , the 34 was smoother to the hole ! It's not bad but they don't ease in like the energy series ! Not bashing it's just my opinion ! There nice bows .


I agree. Mine has a slight dump at the end but not bad at all.


----------



## chaded

craigxt said:


> Looking closely at your Impulse 31 it looks like your bow has a flatter grip then what my 14" Energy 35 has.


I thought the same but I wasn't sure if it was just the picture or not.


----------



## deadduck357

Viper69 said:


> I 31 ready to rock.
> View attachment 3030698


Very nice viper.


----------



## Deadeye1205

It was a bummer to figure out I couldn't get a V grip on a camo bow, and then even more of a bummer to find out I couldn't get kuiu riser with black limbs. I think that's absolute absurd, but I ended up ordering an 80# realtree xtra riser with black limbs. I didn't dislike the grip on the impulse, and I'm going to cover it with a grip tape anyways. Can't wait!


----------



## Viper69

Pic


----------



## Z-Rider

nicko said:


> You and I are thinking the same things.


I agree with both of you.


----------



## Z-Rider

enkriss said:


> Some people have become accustom to the way their bow draws and don't care for elites draw cycle. Is that really that hard to understand???


Sorry I asked!!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Deadeye1205 said:


> It was a bummer to figure out I couldn't get a V grip on a camo bow, and then even more of a bummer to find out I couldn't get kuiu riser with black limbs. I think that's absolute absurd, but I ended up ordering an 80# realtree xtra riser with black limbs. I didn't dislike the grip on the impulse, and I'm going to cover it with a grip tape anyways. Can't wait!


Agree its a bummer not having grip on camo option. I dont understand their reasoning. Many people probably would have switched their hunting rig to match their victory. Not everyone likes to hunt with a black bow


----------



## seiowabow

That sucks. I wanted a kuiu verde riser with black limbs


----------



## Arrowhunter

Wonder if I could order black riser with kuiu limbs" ?


----------



## shootstraight

For this "dump" into the valley, that can be tuned out you know. The draw stops have slots for a reason, they don't have to be all the way out. It amazes me the guy that says "I loved my Answer or Z28, it had such a great valley" but I hate the 35 those have no valley. Learn how to tune the bow to exactly how you want it, its really not that complicated, the manual has the basics listed on how to do that.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

I'm waiting to see the new bows with the new camo options would like to decide what I'm going to buy


----------



## cicero

Both of the demos I have setup here at my shop don't have a dump into the valley. Feels like a pretty straight pull. On the other hand the have been shooting my rev'd E500 that has a big dump into valley!


----------



## seiowabow

shootstraight said:


> For this "dump" into the valley, that can be tuned out you know. The draw stops have slots for a reason, they don't have to be all the way out. It amazes me the guy that says "I loved my Answer or Z28, it had such a great valley" but I hate the 35 those have no valley. Learn how to tune the bow to exactly how you want it, its really not that complicated, the manual has the basics listed on how to do that.


Winner! I've yet to buy a new bow with perfectly synced cams either.


----------



## Z-Rider

seiowabow said:


> Winner! I've yet to buy a new bow with perfectly synced cams either.


Same here......


----------



## nicko

In addition, the bows might feel like they have a hump in the draw cycle when compared against the bow you are currently shooting. It doesn't make the difference in draw cycle necessarily better or worse, just different and a feel you are not accustomed to. If you dedicate yourself to shooting one bow, you can get accustomed to probably any bow. 

Elite bows are highly customizable in regard to valley and let off. I can see how an out-of-tune bow or one that is not set to your DL can leave you with a bad taste in your mouth about a new model or brand you have never shot.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Will energy limbs work with the impulse?


----------



## ridgehunter70

Doebuster said:


> I don't care what anybody says the 31 has a little dump to it , the 34 was smoother to the hole ! It's not bad but they don't ease in like the energy series ! Not bashing it's just my opinion ! There nice bows .


God forbid. Don't put anything as your opinion on here. [emoji6]


----------



## X-file

Bowhunter0224 said:


> Will energy limbs work with the impulse?


Yes they will. If you go onto the elite website and look at the spec sheets, the deflections look the same too.


----------



## X-file

ridgehunter70 said:


> God forbid. Don't put anything as your opinion on here. [emoji6]


Heck you need to be careful with facts too.


----------



## Bowhunter0224

What I'm wanting to do is buy a impulse 34 in a new camo option and put my black energy limbs on it and put the camo on the energy.


----------



## nicko

Bowhunter0224 said:


> What I'm wanting to do is buy a impulse 34 in a new camo option and put my black energy limbs on it and put the camo on the energy.


That will look best with black limb pockets to match the limbs (IMO).


----------



## Bowhunter0224

Yea that would look good. What color pockets are coming on the camo versions? I need to repaint my energy pockets anyways with how bad there chipping


----------



## rsully661

Bowhunter0224 said:


> Yea that would look good. What color pockets are coming on the camo versions? I need to repaint my energy pockets anyways with how bad there chipping


Will be grey camo pockets for the Kuiu bows,


----------



## Z-Rider

I hope they are brown as they always have been on bows with camo. Would look best I think.


----------



## Skeeter 58

nicko said:


> In addition, the bows might feel like they have a hump in the draw cycle when compared against the bow you are currently shooting. It doesn't make the difference in draw cycle necessarily better or worse, just different and a feel you are not accustomed to. If you dedicate yourself to shooting one bow, you can get accustomed to probably any bow.
> 
> Elite bows are highly customizable in regard to valley and let off. I can see how an out-of-tune bow or one that is not set to your DL can leave you with a bad taste in your mouth about a new model or brand you have never shot.


Yeppers! You got that right.


----------



## Eliteone2383

Wonder what Remmys opinion of the new bows is. He is always fair and level headed with his assessments.


----------



## eclark53520

Draw length is huge when you compare the perception of a hump or dump into the valley....My buddy swears my E32 has a huge stack up before it gets to the valley...and I know for a fact it doesn't...it draws straight back tot he wall for me. The difference? An inch of draw length. He shoots 28.5 and I shoot 29.5...so where he's expecting it to drop off, it doesn't and he perceives that as a hump that he has to draw over to get to the valley.

I think a shorter drawing bow is a better representation of the draw cycle, than a longer drawing bow...as I have a similar draw cycle experience as he does with his bow, that's an inch short for me. I just can't anchor properly with it.


He pretty much wrote off Elite because of that...


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Bowhunter0224 said:


> What I'm wanting to do is buy a impulse 34 in a new camo option and put my black energy limbs on it and put the camo on the energy.


Since the Victory grip isnt available on camo bows, I kinda want to order a black bow and then buy some Kuiu verde limbs to put on it.


----------



## Yichi

Here's my take on the 2 I shot this weekend. This was my opinion based off the 2 bows I shot and may not reflect or correlate with any one else's experiences, so take it for what its worth.

I shot the Impulse 31 Friday afternoon. The draw was incredibly smooth. Similar to the 09 z28. The draw for me was really nice although the one I shot was a 60lb bow and I was comparing it to my 65lb Synergy. Never felt a load at all, very very solid back wall. Fast as well, noticeably faster than my Synergy. Never felt any real jump at the shot, it just kind of rolled forward which I liked. There was a touch of a vibe after the shot, but I asked if I could put my b-stinger bars on it and it disappeared completely and was dead, shot after shot. The fit and finish was typical elite and the design was very nice. Weight didn't seem to be an issue and it feels very, very similar to my synergy.

The 34 on the other hand was a different animal. It seemed to hold a little different and steadier than the 31, but the draw was noticeably stiffer. There was a noticeable hump going into the back wall which disappointed me. The shot was completely dead even without a stab which I did like and no vibe at all.

Overall I liked the 31 better which was a shock to me, but with the past parallel limbs and the longer riser the 31 did not feel like your typical short ata bow. It held like a 34"-35" ata bow.


----------



## Mallardbreath

craigxt said:


> I have been following all of the new bow threads and all I can say is a lot of people need to grow up. I want to hear about the new offerings and not a bunch of people whining, *****ing, and fighting. Look at the offerings and if you don't like it then start your own business making bows so you can make exactly what YOU want. If not then sit back and watch what comes out and then get off your ass and go shoot them all then decide what YOU like.


No kidding! I'm sure if they decided to build their own, it would be buttery smooth, with a generous valley, 7" brace, and break 370 with ease. Just like they expect from the bow companies.:BangHead:


----------



## trucker3573

Everyone has to go shoot it for themselves. I have done reading in here and there are reviews that are completely 180 degrees from one another on peoples comparison of the two models. Only you can honestly make the judgement for yourself. Hopefully there is a 34 available to shoot today as I have no interest in the 31.


----------



## trucker3573

Has anyone had either of these in a draw board? How is the actual draw length running on these??


----------



## Hammer 1

I shot the Impulse 31, 34 and a E-35 today, not mine but I actually own one. I shot all 3 through the chrono. E35 70 lbs 335 grain arrow 300fps. Thought the bow was 60lbs woops! Impulse 31 60 lbs same arrow 302fps. The Impulse 34 60lbs same arrow 300fps. 2 fps does not make a difference to me but what I found interesting is that I actually liked the 31 better. I like how it held and pulled back to the wall. I have an E- 35 now and that was surprising to me. The 35 actually had a hump at the end and the Impulses pulled cleanly into the valley in comparison. Funny how different reviews are but these bows pull clean all the way to the valley in comparison to the E35.


----------



## Hammer 1

Forgot to add the draw length was 28 inches


----------



## trial153

Hammer 1 said:


> I shot the Impulse 31, 34 and a E-35 today, not mine but I actually own one. I shot all 3 through the chrono. E35 70 lbs 335 grain arrow 300fps. Thought the bow was 60lbs woops! Impulse 31 60 lbs same arrow 302fps. The Impulse 34 60lbs same arrow 300fps. 2 fps does not make a difference to me but what I found interesting is that I actually liked the 31 better. I like how it held and pulled back to the wall. I have an E- 35 now and that was surprising to me. The 35 actually had a hump at the end and the Impulses pulled cleanly into the valley in comparison. Funny how different reviews are but these bows pull clean all the way to the valley in comparison to the E35.


That's within 6 fps for the I31 if you figure an IBO of 343. That's not bad ....


----------



## Hammer 1

Elite says to deduct a couple of fps when going to 60lbs so that would put it even closer. The only thing that was on the string was a loop. Rest was a whisker Biscuit so deduct 1 to 2 fps there as well.


----------



## mikehoyme

trucker3573 said:


> Has anyone had either of these in a draw board? How is the actual draw length running on these??


Two people in this thread have said they ran 3/8" long. I don't know if that was out of the box or tuned.


----------



## trial153

Hammer 1 said:


> Elite says to deduct a couple of fps when going to 60lbs so that would put it even closer. The only thing that was on the string was a loop. Rest was a whisker Biscuit so deduct 1 to 2 fps there as well.


I figure the deduction for 60 vs 70 running it through the program. 6 feet slow for an untuned bow isn't insurmountable. Play with the cam rotation and you should be able to get it.


----------



## cmhall14

I just went and shot the 34. Dealer didn't have a 31 there to shoot but I'm not a fan of shorter ATA bows anyway. I shot it about 20 times and kept looking for the hump or dump everyone is talking about but never found it. It was smooth all the way back to the wall. It honestly felt a lot like my e35. It had a very small amount of vibe at the shot but it had no stabs and I'm sure wasn't in tune either. I'm certain that with the cams synced it will be dead. It held like a rock and was at least as quiet as my 35 if not quieter. Didn't shoot it through a chrono so I'm not sure on speeds but am hoping when timed and tuned it'll be at or close to ibo. I went ahead and placed an order on a black one with the V grip and was told it will ship to him on November 1st. If it hits the speeds it's supposed to it'll be a great all around bow. Can't wait to play around with it and see how it performs.


----------



## pointndog

cmhall14 said:


> I just went and shot the 34. Dealer didn't have a 31 there to shoot but I'm not a fan of shorter ATA bows anyway. I shot it about 20 times and kept looking for the hump or dump everyone is talking about but never found it. It was smooth all the way back to the wall. It honestly felt a lot like my e35. It had a very small amount of vibe at the shot but it had no stabs and I'm sure wasn't in tune either. I'm certain that with the cams synced it will be dead. It held like a rock and was at least as quiet as my 35 if not quieter. Didn't shoot it through a chrono so I'm not sure on speeds but am hoping when timed and tuned it'll be at or close to ibo. I went ahead and placed an order on a black one with the V grip and was told it will ship to him on November 1st. If it hits the speeds it's supposed to it'll be a great all around bow. Can't wait to play around with it and see how it performs.


Where did you order it from?


----------



## cmhall14

Oak Grove Archery in Sullivan


----------



## wncjr

the two new bows are Impulse 31 and Impulse 34 IBO 340 to345


----------



## bowhuntermitch

wncjr said:


> the two new bows are Impulse 31 and Impulse 34 IBO 340 to345










:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Smiley1215

bowhuntermitch said:


> :set1_rolf2:


Quick too.....


----------



## shootstraight

wncjr said:


> the two new bows are Impulse 31 and Impulse 34 IBO 340 to345


Thanks for the heads up..


----------



## shootstraight

With regards to the limbs swapping on an earlier model 35, not sure. Seems the new pocket design has two new alignment pegs, I assume the limbs might be drilled underside for these pegs. Need to find someone who has had them apart.


----------



## trucker3573

trial153 said:


> The Pulse was harsh.....???


No doubt.....if that was a harsh draw I would suggest that person just go xbow with a crank...LOL


----------



## trucker3573

I thought of the answer to my elite woes this year. A victory completely done in verde. Only way to get camo bow with v grip without a complete kolorfusion re do. I shot the victory for 3d season this year and loved it. Are any of you hunting with the victory?? Is it really that bad of a tree stand bow? I do not hunt ground blinds only tree stands. Any thoughts?


----------



## ozzz

trucker3573 said:


> No doubt.....if that was a harsh draw I would suggest that person just go xbow with a crank...LOL


Pulse is an awesome bow. I still think about going back to one.


----------



## enkriss

wncjr said:


> the two new bows are Impulse 31 and Impulse 34 IBO 340 to345


You mean 337-343...


----------



## FEDIE316

wncjr said:


> the two new bows are impulse 31 and impulse 34 ibo 340 to345





bowhuntermitch said:


> :set1_rolf2:


Lmao, that was awesome, still laughing!


----------



## JTrean

Just got off the phone with the owner of my local bow shop and was told it's going to be a 4-6 week wait for Kuiu dipped bows.


----------



## nicko

Max IBO for the i34 is 340 and for the i31 it is 343.


----------



## kwilde

Just picked up an i34, dealer received mods today. 
I have 28" mods and measured draw is 27 15/16.
61 lb peak weight shooting an acc weighing 381.7 grs at 285
Also shot a 306 gr cxl pro without changing rest position for the larger arrow and it shot 313-314
This is out of box just throwing on a ripcord ace. Cam sync was very close out of box, 1/2 twist after about 25 shots through it.


----------



## jtelarkin08

cmhall14 said:


> I just went and shot the 34. Dealer didn't have a 31 there to shoot but I'm not a fan of shorter ATA bows anyway. I shot it about 20 times and kept looking for the hump or dump everyone is talking about but never found it. It was smooth all the way back to the wall. It honestly felt a lot like my e35. It had a very small amount of vibe at the shot but it had no stabs and I'm sure wasn't in tune either. I'm certain that with the cams synced it will be dead. It held like a rock and was at least as quiet as my 35 if not quieter. Didn't shoot it through a chrono so I'm not sure on speeds but am hoping when timed and tuned it'll be at or close to ibo. I went ahead and placed an order on a black one with the V grip and was told it will ship to him on November 1st. If it hits the speeds it's supposed to it'll be a great all around bow. Can't wait to play around with it and see how it performs.


I think I am going to order a black with the v grip in 65 pounds. Then order a set of kuiu 80# limbs


----------



## trial153

Well at the least Elite had a better 2016 release then Hoyt ....


----------



## DarrenProsper

Anyone know if the 34 has a 10 degree mount for the front stabilizer like the victory?


----------



## JHENS87

DarrenProsper said:


> Anyone know if the 34 has a 10 degree mount for the front stabilizer like the victory?


by the pictures on the website. just a single front mount, so i doubt its a 10d down


----------



## cmhall14

jtelarkin08 said:


> I think I am going to order a black with the v grip in 65 pounds. Then order a set of kuiu 80# limbs


That would look great. I really wanted to get the Kuiu camo but decided I wanted the V grip more. Hopefully next year they'll make it available on all color bows.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT

skiisme753 said:


> The Impulse 31 goes down to 26". I'd imagine they figured anyone with less than a 27" draw wouldn't have any issues with string angle on the 31. Plus you have to look at cost to design and manufacture a mod that they will only sell a few of it's not worth their cost.


The E35 goes down to the lower DLs. I know they had to use the ENS cam to do it. I just think the shorter ATA bows are a thing of the past. If the company wants to keep it fine, but both bows should be adjustable. That is the one thing I give Bowtech props for is that they make their bows more adjustable for everyone.


----------



## seiowabow

Are the limb pockets sniper gray on the Kuiu bows?


----------



## Bryan Thacker

Anyone know if Elite is going to make their 12" Elite/Doinker/Stokerized stabilizers in Kuiu to match the new finish options???


An I34 in Kuiu Verde is in my near future! Can't wait to start seeing some real life pics of this camo option on the best looking bows yet to be released for the 2016 lineups!


----------



## cmhall14

Bryan Thacker said:


> Anyone know if Elite is going to make their 12" Elite/Doinker/Stokerized stabilizers in Kuiu to match the new finish options???
> 
> 
> An I34 in Kuiu Verde is in my near future! Can't wait to start seeing some real life pics of this camo option on the best looking bows yet to be released for the 2016 lineups!


There's pics of them in the Kuiu camo on their website under accessories but doesn't look like you can order them yet.


----------



## nhns4

31 Vias ordered.


----------



## dls0418

Just got back from shooting the I31 and must say I was impressed. I have only owned a elite for a month now, a E35. I feel the I31 will make a perfect tree stand now and I can keep my E35 for 3d. I also actually prefer the draw cycle on the new impulse over the energy cams. Did not notice any hump or dump at all. Had the typical hold all day feel at back end. Surprising enough I was the first to shoot the bow, was not even set up yet.


----------



## frankie_rizzo

With all the new bows out I am surprised nobody has done a video review of the new Impulse.


----------



## joffutt1

frankie_rizzo said:


> With all the new bows out I am surprised nobody has done a video review of the new Impulse.


There's one on YouTube.


----------



## xhammer23

nhns4 said:


> 31 Vias ordered.


Should have waited for the Xpedition release. lol


----------



## pbuck

xhammer23 said:


> Should have waited for the Xpedition release. lol


I thought so too. Lol!


----------



## Karbon

I had a 31 Impulse take a ride home with me… I'll snap some pics tomorrow when I sight it in.
So far I'm impressed. I have the black 34 and Vias 31 on order now.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Karbon said:


> I had a 31 Impulse take a ride home with me… I'll snap some pics tomorrow when I sight it in.
> So far I'm impressed. I have the black 34 and Vias 31 on order now.


Looking forward to your thoughts bro.


----------



## patmc81

Shot a 34 today, I wasn't overly impressed. Don't get me wrong it was nice just not for me. I think the 35 draw is better.
The draw on the 34 was nice just stiff. I felt no hump or drop like people have said. I shot a energy 32 right after and felt the draw was close to the 34. 
After the shot the bow was dead in the hand no vibe at all.


----------



## X-file

I went back and shot both the 31 and 34 again. Also shot a 35 side by side. I will take back what I said about the hump on the back end. Shot them all at 28" and the 31 feels like a different bow. The 34 was nice. Did stack a little. But it sure does feel solid on the shot. I may end up with one of these at some point. I actually preferred the little stiffer draw cycle and the slightly smaller valley compared to the e35. The i34 was 9fps faster when all set up the same


----------



## NCBuckNBass

It "stacked"? Please elaborate.


----------



## rsully661

Bryan Thacker said:


> Anyone know if Elite is going to make their 12" Elite/Doinker/Stokerized stabilizers in Kuiu to match the new finish options???
> 
> 
> An I34 in Kuiu Verde is in my near future! Can't wait to start seeing some real life pics of this camo option on the best looking bows yet to be released for the 2016 lineups!


Sent pm , but yes elite has there personal stabs in Kuiu, I also have Doinker making a dozen in Kuiu to gauge interest, personally feel they are by far a better stab option than elite offers


----------



## Karbon

Setting it up...


----------



## trkyslr

And I thought I had a rare species lol ;-)

Soon there will be others.....


----------



## Karbon

Woah...


----------



## Huntin Hard

Have a I34 on order. Can't wait to get it in!


----------



## pbuck

X-file said:


> I went back and shot both the 31 and 34 again. Also shot a 35 side by side. I will take back what I said about the hump on the back end. Shot them all at 28" and the 31 feels like a different bow. The 34 was nice. Did stack a little. But it sure does feel solid on the shot. I may end up with one of these at some point. I actually preferred the little stiffer draw cycle and the slightly smaller valley compared to the e35. The i34 was 9fps faster when all set up the same


9 fps is about where it should be. 

I sure wish Elite or someone would tune and plot a DFC on these cause the opinions of how they feel are all over the place. At least put one on a draw board with a good scale and see how the numbers look.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Sweet


----------



## Karbon

I'll see what I can do Pbuck.


----------



## X-file

NCBuckNBass said:


> It "stacked"? Please elaborate.


You could feel the build up a little more than the e series as it peaked

Or was a touch more stiff building into the hump. 

Not bad at all. Much different than my initial thoughts. The i31 has a different feel on the back end at 28 compared to 29". At 28 the roll into the valley was very similar to the e32 but at 29 it had a definite hump that dumped into the valley



Don't know how else to explain it. But I'm sure someone will find something to rip me apart


----------



## pbuck

Karbon said:


> I'll see what I can do Pbuck.


Thanks K. I'm just curious where the peak is cause the E series hit at about 22-23". The new I cams have another inch of travel so I'm assuming the profile is a bit different.


----------



## geriggs

Whoa... That vias bow is saaaaweeeeetttt.


----------



## pbuck

X-file said:


> You could feel the build up a little more than the e series as it peaked
> 
> Or was a touch more stiff building into the hump.
> 
> Not bad at all. Much different than my initial thoughts. The i31 has a different feel on the back end at 28 compared to 29". At 28 the roll into the valley was very similar to the e32 but at 29 it had a definite hump that dumped into the valley
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how else to explain it. But I'm sure someone will find something to rip me apart


That's why I would like to see some DFC's of TUNED bows. I know the E Series cams needed some tweaking when you changed the DL. You couldn't just throw on a set of mods and roll. Most of the time you gained or lost a little DW depending on which way you went and you had to do some twisting. But, if nobody actually put these new I bows on a draw board and checked them over after a mod change the tune could be all jacked up and contribute to all the different feel everyone is getting.


----------



## X-file

pbuck said:


> That's why I would like to see some DFC's of TUNED bows. I know the E Series cams needed some tweaking when you changed the DL. You couldn't just throw on a set of mods and roll. Most of the time you gained or lost a little DW depending on which way you went and you had to do some twisting. But, if nobody actually put these new I bows on a draw board and checked them over after a mod change the tune could be all jacked up and contribute to all the different feel everyone is getting.


We had 2. I set up at 29 and 1 set up at 28. Both were timed


----------



## trkyslr

geriggs said:


> Whoa... That vias bow is saaaaweeeeetttt.




E35 baby! Love it!!!!!


----------



## MikeStill1

The only thing a faster bow does, is makes you miss faster. The difference of 5-10 or even 20 fps doesn't make a spits worth of difference when hunting. I'll take accuracy, smooth and quite over "fast" anyday.


----------



## pbuck

X-file said:


> We had 2. I set up at 29 and 1 set up at 28. Both were timed


Timed as in put on a draw board with a scale and checked for cams on the same dots, peak weight and actual DL or timed as in both stops hitting the same time? 

Not trying to be a dick just curious. I'm guessing more shops than not haven't stuck the bows on a draw board and actually checked whether they're in spec or not.


----------



## X-file

Timed to the dots and didn't measure dl. Measured specs and scaled out to 71.2 on the 28 and 71.3 on the 29. I've found with elites that putting in spec and timing the dots works pretty well. I've read many of your posts. You're not the typical AT know it all. So offense at all pbuck.


----------



## pbuck

X-file said:


> Timed to the dots and didn't measure dl. Measured specs and scaled out to 71.2 on the 28 and 71.3 on the 29. I've found with elites that putting in spec and timing the dots works pretty well. I've read many of your posts. You're not the typical AT know it all. So offense at all pbuck.


Thanks, I appreciate that. Like I said, just curious. It makes a big difference if they're actually in spec.


----------



## Billincamo

MikeStill1 said:


> The only thing a faster bow does, is makes you miss faster. The difference of 5-10 or even 20 fps doesn't make a spits worth of difference when hunting. I'll take accuracy, smooth and quite over "fast" anyday.


If you make a bad shot with a slow bow you are still going to miss. I will take a fast bow over a slow bow any day of the week as long as it has a 6" or more brace height and a fairly smooth draw force curve. If it's tuned and you practice you will gain some forgiveness in high/low shots because of the increased speed. The whole faster bow faster miss theory would mean the most accurate bows on the market would be recurves, correct. Super slow must be unbelievably accurate.


----------



## Billincamo

Karbon said:


> Setting it up...
> View attachment 3067946


You have good taste, great bow and that Chris Reeves knife on the bench is my favorite.


----------



## DocMort

X-file said:


> Timed to the dots and didn't measure dl. Measured specs and scaled out to 71.2 on the 28 and 71.3 on the 29. I've found with elites that putting in spec and timing the dots works pretty well. I've read many of your posts. You're not the typical AT know it all. So offense at all pbuck.


Don't make his head any bigger.


----------



## pbuck

DocMort said:


> Don't make his head any bigger.


Says the man with the pumpkin head. Lol! Good seein ya 'round doc.


----------



## pbuck

Billincamo said:


> If you make a bad shot with a slow bow you are still going to miss. I will take a fast bow over a slow bow any day of the week as long as it has a 6" or more brace height and a fairly smooth draw force curve. If it's tuned and you practice you will gain some forgiveness in high/low shots because of the increased speed. The whole faster bow faster miss theory would mean the most accurate bows on the market would be recurves, correct. Super slow must be unbelievably accurate.


C'mon Bill. There's no place for common sense around here.


----------



## DocMort

pbuck said:


> Says the man with the pumpkin head. Lol! Good seein ya 'round doc.


You to brother, actually I was pretty impressed with the Elite's I liked the synergy alot.


----------



## mongopino915

MikeStill1 said:


> The only thing a faster bow does, is makes you miss faster. The difference of 5-10 or even 20 fps doesn't make a spits worth of difference when hunting. I'll take accuracy, smooth and quite over "fast" anyday.


Not sure where the thoughts of fast equates to missing the target and less accurate but slow automatically equates to not missing the target and more accurate come from?? 

The only thing a slower bow does, is makes you miss slower.

you can have accurate, smooth, quiet, and fast all in the same bow.


----------



## X-file

Now I have noticed a few other things as well. Has anyone else who has shot the i34 noticed this

To me the e35 and the synergy both had a little limb twist to them. Not bad but just enough to give the bow the feel of slightly rolling right win perspective being the front of the bow. Whereas with the i34 I don't feel that. Leaving it feeling a little more stable. I know the limb pockets are part of that. But I also think the riser is a little more rigid on the i34 and seems to be reinforced a little better on the lower half of the riser reducing the possibility of riser flex created by lateral torque. Now I may be completely off base but I'm wondering if that stability could turn the i34 in to a better overall shooter than the e35


----------



## nhns4

MikeStill1 said:


> The only thing a faster bow does, is makes you miss faster. The difference of 5-10 or even 20 fps doesn't make a spits worth of difference when hunting. I'll take accuracy, smooth and quite over "fast" anyday.


You are ignorant.


----------



## 573mms

MikeStill1 said:


> The only thing a faster bow does, is makes you miss faster. The difference of 5-10 or even 20 fps doesn't make a spits worth of difference when hunting. I'll take accuracy, smooth and quite over "fast" anyday.


Bad archers blame fast bows for their short comings!


----------



## Bryan Thacker

Elite Impulse 31...


----------



## jrr051468

When Elite comes out with one that beats my (7"/350) Envy, I'll buy another bow from them, but not until...


----------



## Huntin Hard

Should have mine by next Monday!!


----------



## jmann28

Another target bow coming in December.......


----------



## burls

tialloydragon said:


> http://www.athensarchery.com/
> 
> Great bows. Smooth drawing and fast. Awesome customer service. The owner posts on here. Lifetime transferable warranty.
> 
> So they have a lot in common with Elite, except for the speed part.


are their bows still coming with draw specific cams or have they got mods now?


----------



## burls

jrr051468 said:


> When Elite comes out with one that beats my (7"/350) Envy, I'll buy another bow from them, but not until...


They did ...it was called the GT500...lol


----------



## trucker3573

burls said:


> are their bows still coming with draw specific cams or have they got mods now?


They are modded but the modded cams are absolutely horrible. It is almost like there is 2 humps in the draw cycle. Hope they fix this issue this year. Oh the gt 500 was no where near 350 IBO. With that said, if you get an envy to be up around 350 IBO it is anything but elite like. It has characteristics that most that choose to shoot elite dislike greatly.


----------



## trucker3573

MikeStill1 said:


> The only thing a faster bow does, is makes you miss faster. The difference of 5-10 or even 20 fps doesn't make a spits worth of difference when hunting. I'll take accuracy, smooth and quite over "fast" anyday.


Of course you are going to get ragged on in a fast bow thread but I am kind of with you. The notion that the 10 fps over the energy series is going to do ANYTHING for you is absolutely ridiculous. It is just a marketing thing that appeals to people. Heck there are guys that will do anything to squeeze an extra 2-3 fps out..lol. With that said there is no reason that the impulse cannot be just as good of a shooter with one inch brace height. It is all in what you want. I do believe that it is absurd for you to be called ignorant for this statement, but then again the source isn't always a nice person around here. The impulse 34 will do very well as per the demand elite created for it by dropping a 340 IBO bow from its lineup in 2014. I honestly believe it was a calculated move, not due to the pulse only being 3% of its sales. I believe they fore saw the opportunity to reintroduce a fast bow that would be highly sought after.


----------



## jtelarkin08

I ordered my black impulse 34 with a v grip today. I don't know if it at 70# will be as fast as my 80# E35 but shouldn't be far off


----------



## Huntin Hard

jmann28 said:


> Another target bow coming in December.......


I hope not...I ordered a victory and don't want to buy 3 bows from elite lol.


----------



## deadduck357

trkyslr said:


> And I thought I had a rare species lol ;-)
> 
> Soon there will be others.....


Verrry nice.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

jmann28 said:


> Another target bow coming in December.......


Huh..whaaa....says who?


----------



## trucker3573

Really....dammit i hope he is right and it is the 37 inch rumored victory? ?? That guys seems to have good info.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

trucker3573 said:


> Really....dammit i hope he is right and it is the 37 inch rumored victory? ?? That guys seems to have good info.


There was a few at the shop awaiting an announcement for said bow, the daY of the release....that never happened...lol.

I dont think itll replace my victorys for 3d and spots... but its what i want for a hunting bow


----------



## jposey

Shouldn't be too much to boast on a 340 ibo but I'm curious about the draw cycle. Seem to get smoother each year


----------



## joffutt1

Can anyone post a pic close up of the V grip?


----------



## X-file




----------



## bowhuntermitch

jrr051468 said:


> When Elite comes out with one that beats my (7"/350) Envy, I'll buy another bow from them, but not until...


You want a bow that runs a half inch long on draw length and has a inflated IBO?


----------



## joffutt1

X-file said:


>


could you back up about 12"? haha.


----------



## X-file

I'll get some better ones in a bit. Those are pics I took that show the tapered hand side and slightly indented thumb side better than a pic further away. My phone won't pic up those angles as well from a distance


----------



## X-file




----------



## Bowhunter0224

Ok so I finally got to shoot the I31 today in my DL. With that said wow I loved it. It draws and holds better then my E32 and is 100% dead in hand and you can tell the speed difference. I took everything in me not to leave with it but I still want to shoot the I34 cause I would like to have the longer ata. With that said you don't feel the 31 being short at all. I was impressed. And it's 899 + tax not bad if you compare what other brands are putting out with same specs maybe a drop lighter 3fps faster for 1500 I don't see where it's worth spending 600 more


----------



## Bryan Thacker

E31 in Max-1 AT


----------



## KimberTac1911

Looks good. Just need a camo rest,quiver and sight to set it off


----------



## trucker3573

Seems like the 31 is flying off racks. I really wish u guys would stop that so the companies wouldn't make so many short ATA bows...lol. Called today to try and get any hints of another bowl coming out for 2016 the sales lady said no there wasn't who really knows


----------



## jmann28

trucker3573 said:


> Seems like the 31 is flying off racks. I really wish u guys would stop that so the companies wouldn't make so many short ATA bows...lol. Called today to try and get any hints of another bowl coming out for 2016 the sales lady said no there wasn't who really knows


Your sales lady is incorrect :wink:


----------



## trucker3573

jmann28 said:


> Your sales lady is incorrect :wink:


Was the sales lady at elite archery but i suspect what else would she say. I really hope you are correct as i am holding off for now in purchasing a bow in sheer hopes that a longer chill x comes out or slightly shorter victory.


----------



## DEdestroyer350

Bryan Thacker said:


> View attachment 3117393
> 
> 
> E31 in Max-1 AT


Mmm, Your holding my dream bow hehe.. I'm really happy with the new offerings and WILL have one in the next 6 months.. Just need to decide on a length


----------



## Z-Rider

Impulse in KUIU Vias camo


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Shot both today, the 34 is fantastic. Dead, quiet, smooth. 31 was nice, but the draw definately imo more stout than the 34


----------



## FEDIE316

Z-Rider said:


> Impulse in KUIU Vias camo


Awesome...


----------



## JTrean

Z-Rider said:


> Impulse in KUIU Vias camo


Can't wait to get mine in Verde...


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Z-Rider said:


> Impulse in KUIU Vias camo


Those elites in KUIU are SICK!!!!!


----------



## bowman69

Z-Rider said:


> Impulse in KUIU Vias camo


Z what plates do you have on there?


----------



## bowman69

trucker3573 said:


> Was the sales lady at elite archery but i suspect what else would she say. I really hope you are correct as i am holding off for now in purchasing a bow in sheer hopes that a longer chill x comes out or slightly shorter victory.


Man I hope so too...But I'm doubting it since they would have to redo the catalog...


----------



## pbuck

Z-Rider said:


> Impulse in KUIU Vias camo


That's sharp, Homer!!!!


----------



## standsitter

MELLY-MEL said:


> Shot both today, the 34 is fantastic. Dead, quiet, smooth. 31 was nice, but the draw definately imo more stout than the 34


Wait till you try the Hoyts.....


----------



## aebennett

MELLY-MEL said:


> Shot both today, the 34 is fantastic. Dead, quiet, smooth. 31 was nice, but the draw definately imo more stout than the 34[/QUOTE
> 
> Why on every bow does it seem like the longer ata bow vs the short ata bow with equal cams draws easier?


----------



## Z-Rider

bowman69 said:


> Z what plates do you have on there?


Not my actual bow but it is identical to the one I have in order. This was one that has popped up today on FB


----------



## Z-Rider

pbuck said:


> That's sharp, Homer!!!!


Hey buddy, wish this was my bow but just one I came across in FB. Mine is identical though and after talking to the shop today I'm hoping to have mine later next week or the week after.


----------



## shootstraight

standsitter said:


> Wait till you try the Hoyts.....


For a guy who loves Hoyts you sure do spend a lot of time on Elite threads.


----------



## trucker3573

standsitter said:


> Wait till you try the Hoyts.....


I guess they are 100x better than last year apparently? ?


----------



## Lefty1Ghost

37 ata with a 6.5 inch BH Ninja Victory is going to be the best all around bow out there ! Indoors, Field, FITA, 3D or hunting...you can do it all with this one.


----------



## Z-Rider

Lefty1Ghost said:


> 37 ata with a 6.5 inch BH Ninja Victory is going to be the best all around bow out there ! Indoors, Field, FITA, 3D or hunting...you can do it all with this one.


I'm hoping that it find to be!


----------



## Mallardbreath

aebennett said:


> MELLY-MEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot both today, the 34 is fantastic. Dead, quiet, smooth. 31 was nice, but the draw definately imo more stout than the 34[/QUOTE
> 
> Why on every bow does it seem like the longer ata bow vs the short ata bow with equal cams draws easier?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no engineer, but I think there is a mechanical advantage in drawing a bow that is longer.
Click to expand...


----------



## trucker3573

Lefty1Ghost said:


> 37 ata with a 6.5 inch BH Ninja Victory is going to be the best all around bow out there ! Indoors, Field, FITA, 3D or hunting...you can do it all with this one.


Was having a convo with someone today and they pointed out that elite currently has......31,32,33,34,35 and 39" ATA bows. I would say the above totally makes sense as that would fill the only existing gap in their line up. I never really thought about how complete their lineup really is. Great to see Elite becoming a huge player. I think Mathews and hoyt better watch out.


----------



## bowman69

I just don't know why they wouldnt have already released it if this is actually in the works...Trust me I want it to be true...Its driving me insane trying to decide what new target bow I need...Everyone I'm interested in has pros and cons...But a 37" Victory would settle my dilemma..


----------



## trial153

Don't forget the Spirit ...30", for a short draw archer you'd be hard pressed to find a nicer little bow.


----------



## cleggy

trial153 said:


> Don't forget the Spirit ...30", for a short draw archer you'd be hard pressed to find a nicer little bow.


The Spirit is a 32" bow. And, it comes up to a 60#, 28" DL. Not exactly a short draw....just sayin.


----------



## trial153

cleggy said:


> The Spirit is a 32" bow. And, it comes up to a 60#, 28" DL. Not exactly a short draw....just sayin.


Feel better now? 

A bow with a max Dl of 28...yea I would consider it a bow designed for shorter draw lengths.


----------



## Done Right

Axle-axle 31 7
/8” +/- .125”
Brace 7” +/- .125”
String 51 1
/2”
Cable 36 5
/8”
Centershot 3
/4” - 13/16”
Peak WTS 30, 40, 45, 50, 60
mass weight 3.9 lbs
™
SPIRIT Cam
SP Mod
Speed Rating
#60 300 grain arrow
#1 – 28” 304-307 fps
#2 – 27.5” 299-302 fps
#3 – 27” 294-297 fps
#4 – 26.5” 289-292 fps
#5 – 26” 284-287 fps
#6 – 25.5” 279-282 fps
#7 – 25” 274-277 fps
#8 – 24.5” 269-272 fps
#9 – 24” 264-267 fps
Deduct 2-3 fps from rating for #50 peak weight (250 grain arr


----------



## cleggy

trial153 said:


> Feel better now?
> 
> A bow with a max Dl of 28...yea I would consider it a bow designed for shorter draw lengths.


Wonder why the first shipment of Impulses came 60/28....probably because that's the most common weight/DL for the majority of shooters in the country....

Yup, I feel much better....


----------



## Bryan Thacker

Sorry guys...No new target bow until next year is what I was told by an Elite shooter from here in Indiana!


----------



## Schneeder

trial153 said:


> Feel better now?
> 
> A bow with a max Dl of 28...yea I would consider it a bow designed for shorter draw lengths.


"Elite’s Spirit™, which has been specifically designed for women"

Wouldn't call it designed for short draws but it does fit the bill for anyone in that category including me. But the E35 with mods goes down to 24.5".


----------



## trial153

Schneeder said:


> "Elite’s Spirit, which has been specifically designed for women"
> 
> Wouldn't call it designed for short draws but it does fit the bill for anyone in that category including me. But the E35 with mods goes down to 24.5".


It's a really nice little bow, wish I could have gotten a little more Draw length out of it. I still grab one to play with and see what I can do with it...


----------



## Lefty1Ghost

Bryan Thacker said:


> Sorry guys...No new target bow until next year is what I was told by an Elite shooter from here in Indiana!


I drive a Ford truck...couldn't tell you anything about what Ford is doing behind the scene with new models. Pete is on this website, if I was a higher up at Elite and I thought a rumor was keeping people from buying a bow I'm currently making because they are waiting on this "rumored" model I would squash said rumor ASAP !!! 48 pages with a least 1 comment on each one about a 37" Victory and yet no "squashing" of this "rumor"....Just say'in !


----------



## bowman69

Lefty1Ghost said:


> I drive a Ford truck...couldn't tell you anything about what Ford is doing behind the scene with new models. Pete is on this website, if I was a higher up at Elite and I thought a rumor was keeping people from buying a bow I'm currently making because they are waiting on this "rumored" model I would squash said rumor ASAP !!! 48 pages with a least 1 comment on each one about a 37" Victory and yet no "squashing" of this "rumor"....Just say'in !


Technically speaking the ATA IS next year


----------



## Lefty1Ghost

bowman69 said:


> Technically speaking the ATA IS next year


Exactly...


----------



## Huntin Hard

My impulse 34 is here. Can't wait to get home and get it set up


----------



## Diesel79

That Vias looks great! Maybe next year for me.


----------



## wigley

very cool


----------



## Bryan Thacker

bowman69 said:


> Technically speaking the ATA IS next year


wink...wink...


----------



## Lefty1Ghost

Feel sorry for the folks that rushed out and ordered Victory's in the last few weeks.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Lefty1Ghost said:


> Feel sorry for the folks that rushed out and ordered Victory's in the last few weeks.


Why?


----------



## Huntin Hard

Lefty1Ghost said:


> Feel sorry for the folks that rushed out and ordered Victory's in the last few weeks.


That's fine. If they come out with a new one, I'll order it then sell my titanium victory once it comes out.


----------



## JTrean

Picked up my Impulse 34 in Kuiu Verde today!! This bow is a real joy to shoot. After my bow shop owner put my sight and rest on, he went to shoot it through paper. Shot a perfect bullet hole on the first shot!! He stepped back to about 10yds away and shot again with another bullet hole! It chronoed at 283fps at 27" DL and #70 with a 410 grain Goldtip XT which is right at IBO. Overall, I am very happy I made the switch.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Bryan Thacker said:


> wink...wink...


I would order a Vgripped, Kuiu I34 in a heart beat if they were to offer the option...


----------



## JTrean

One more pic


----------



## gregcoya

JTrean said:


> One more pic


70#?


----------



## JTrean

HoosierArcher88 said:


> I would order a Vgripped, Kuiu I34 in a heart beat if they were to offer the option...


Honestly, I don't understand all the gripe about the standard elite grips. I love how mine feels in my hand. Very easy to grip consistently.


----------



## JTrean

gregcoya said:


> 70#?


Yes, #70. Sorry


----------



## DEdestroyer350

JTrean said:


> Honestly, I don't understand all the gripe about the standard elite grips. I love how mine feels in my hand. Very easy to grip consistently.


I agree.. I really like the standard grip, so much that I don't really care what the Vgrip is offered on.. But it's not for everybody


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

